# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL A/K Πατήσια - Wind (Πλ. Αμερικής - Κυψέλη - Άνω Κυψέλη)

## Iris07

(Click Photo)

http://fttxgr.eu/map

Λοιπόν, ανοίγω το topic εν αναμονή των έργων από την *Wind* στο συγκεκριμένο A/K και τις σχετικές περιοχές του.

Σύμφωνα με το υπάρχων χρονοδιάγραμμα από την Wind είμαστε για 2018/Q4 (Οκτώβριος - Δεκέμβριος του 2018).

- ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ -
ΑΓ. ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΕΝΤΗΣ/ΝΙΚΑΙΑ/ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (2017/Q4)
ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ/ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ/ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ/ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ/ΜΟΣΧΑΤΟ (2018/Q1)
ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ/ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ/ΧΑΪΔΑΡΙ (2018/Q2)
ΑΓ. ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ/ΙΛΙΟΝ/ΤΑΥΡΟΣ (2018/Q3)
*ΑΘΗΝΑ*/ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ/ΡΑΦΗΝΑ (2018/Q4)

https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...lesale/network

- - - Updated - - -

Ενημέρωση για τα έργα της Vodafone στην περιοχή της Κυψέλης, (2018/Q3 ?) (Α/Κ Άρης) μπορείτε να βρείτε στο παρακάτω topic.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%BB%CE%B7
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...47#post6341047

----------


## Iris07

Τα καφάο τα οποία έχει πει ότι θα αναβαθμίσει η Wind σε τεχνολογία *VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast* και *FTTH* 
είναι τα παρακάτω..

* Αυτός είναι ο πίνακας με τις αρχικές ημερομηνίες.


*Spoiler:*




"Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]"Κωδικός ΑΚΟνομασία ΑΚΚωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ"Τεχνολογία/Αρχιτεκτονική NGA""Τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησηςVectoring"444-1152444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1152FTTH2019 Q2444-122444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ122FTTH2019 Q2444-1248444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1248FTTH2019 Q2444-1249444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1249FTTH2019 Q2444-1253444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1253FTTH2019 Q2444-1254444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1254FTTH2019 Q2444-1255444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1255FTTH2019 Q2444-1257444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1257FTTH2019 Q2444-1258444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1258FTTH2019 Q2444-1260444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1260FTTH2019 Q2444-1263444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1263FTTH2019 Q2444-1264444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1264FTTH2019 Q2444-1265444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1265FTTH2019 Q2444-1266444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1266FTTH2019 Q2444-1268444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1268FTTH2019 Q2444-1269444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1269FTTH2019 Q2444-1272444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1272FTTH2019 Q2444-1273444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1273FTTH2019 Q2444-1274444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1274FTTH2019 Q2444-1275444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1275FTTH2019 Q2444-1276444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1276FTTH2019 Q2444-1277444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1277FTTH2019 Q2444-1278444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1278FTTH2019 Q2444-1283444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1283FTTH2019 Q2444-1284444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1284FTTH2019 Q2444-1285444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1285FTTH2019 Q2444-1288444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1288FTTH2019 Q2444-1289444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1289FTTH2019 Q2444-1290444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1290VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-1292444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1292FTTH2019 Q2444-1297444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1297VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-1298444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1298VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-1299444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1299VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-132444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ132FTTH2019 Q2444-133444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ133FTTH2019 Q2444-134444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ134FTTH2019 Q2444-135444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ135FTTH2019 Q2444-136444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ136FTTH2019 Q2444-137444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ137FTTH2019 Q2444-138444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ138FTTH2019 Q2444-139444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ139FTTH2019 Q2444-140444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ140FTTH2019 Q2444-141444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ141FTTH2019 Q2444-142444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ142FTTH2019 Q2444-143444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ143FTTH2019 Q2444-144444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ144FTTH2019 Q2444-145444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ145FTTH2019 Q2444-146444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ146FTTH2019 Q2444-148444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ148FTTH2019 Q2444-149444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ149VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-150444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ150FTTH2019 Q2444-157444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ157FTTH2019 Q2444-158444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ158FTTH2019 Q2444-159444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ159FTTH2019 Q2444-161444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ161VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-164444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ164VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-165444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ165VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-166444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ166VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-167444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ167VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-229444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ229FTTH2019 Q2444-231444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ231FTTH2019 Q2444-232444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ232FTTH2019 Q2444-233444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ233FTTH2019 Q2444-234444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ234FTTH2019 Q2444-235444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ235FTTH2019 Q2444-236444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ236FTTH2019 Q2444-237444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ237FTTH2019 Q2444-238444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ238VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-239444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ239FTTH2019 Q2444-240444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ240FTTH2019 Q2444-241444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ241FTTH2019 Q2444-244444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ244FTTH2019 Q2444-245444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ245FTTH2019 Q2444-246444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ246FTTH2019 Q2444-247444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ247FTTH2019 Q2444-248444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ248FTTH2019 Q2444-249444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ249FTTH2019 Q2444-250444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ250FTTH2019 Q2444-251444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ251FTTH2019 Q2444-252444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ252FTTH2019 Q2444-253444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ253FTTH2019 Q2444-254444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ254FTTH2019 Q2444-255444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ255FTTH2019 Q2444-256444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ256VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-257444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ257FTTH2019 Q2444-258444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ258VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-259444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ259FTTH2019 Q2444-260444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ260VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-261444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ261FTTH2019 Q2444-262444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ262FTTH2019 Q2444-263444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ263FTTH2019 Q2444-264444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ264FTTH2019 Q2444-265444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ265FTTH2019 Q2444-266444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ266FTTH2019 Q2444-267444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ267VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-268444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ268FTTH2019 Q2444-269444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ269FTTH2019 Q2444-270444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ270VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-271444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ271FTTH2019 Q2444-272444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ272FTTH2019 Q2444-273444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ273VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-275444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ275VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-276444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ276VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-277444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ277VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-278444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ278VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-279444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ279VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-280444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ280VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-282444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ282VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-285444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ285VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-287444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ287VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-288444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ288VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-289444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ289VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-290444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ290VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-291444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ291VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-292444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ292VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-293444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ293VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-295444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ295VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-297444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ297VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-298444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ298VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-299444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ299VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-318444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ318FTTH2019 Q2444-320444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ320FTTH2019 Q2444-322444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ322FTTH2019 Q2444-323444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ323FTTH2019 Q2444-324444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ324FTTH2019 Q2444-326444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ326FTTH2019 Q2444-327444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ327FTTH2019 Q2444-329444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ329FTTH2019 Q2444-330444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ330FTTH2019 Q2444-332444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ332FTTH2019 Q2444-333444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ333FTTH2019 Q2444-335444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ335FTTH2019 Q2444-338444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ338FTTH2019 Q2444-340444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ340FTTH2019 Q2444-342444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ342FTTH2019 Q2444-344444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ344FTTH2019 Q2444-346444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ346VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-348444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ348VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-350444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ350VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-351444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ351VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-352444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ352VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-354444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ354VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-356444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ356VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-358444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ358VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-364444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ364VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-366444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ366VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-369444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ369VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-372444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ372VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-374444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ374VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-380444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ380VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-384444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ384VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-385444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ385VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-387444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ387VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-392444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ392VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-396444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ396VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2444-518444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ518FTTH2019 Q2444-521444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ521FTTH2019 Q2444-525444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ525FTTH2019 Q2444-531444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ531FTTH2019 Q2444-534444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ534FTTH2019 Q2444-535444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ535FTTH2019 Q2444-537444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ537FTTH2019 Q2444-538444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ538FTTH2019 Q2444-539444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ539FTTH2019 Q2

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! ευχαριστουμε για το θεμα εισαι και ο πρωτος ολα μαζεμενα!  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

Ηθελα να ρωτησω οταν λεμε τελος του χρονου θα αρχισουν τοτε τα εργα δλδ, ή τοτε θα μπορουμε να παρουμε την VDSL σπιτι μας?
γιατι αν τοτε αρχισουν, μεχρι να δωσουν τελικα θα παμε σχεδον κοντα στα μεσα του 2019????
εννοειτε οτι η INALAN τουλαχιστον στην Ανω Κυψελη αν οχι σε ολη που ανηκει στο A/K ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ, θα εχει δωσει FFTH προ πολλου!
και επειδη το ηξερα κιολας εχω ηδη κανει αιτηση ενδιαφεροντος.

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!  :One thumb up: 

_Όπως βλέπουμε στον πίνακα με τα καφάο λέει "Τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης Vectoring"_

και στον νεότερο πίνακα με τις περιοχές λένε..

_Στον παρακάτω πίνακα φαίνονται οι Περιοχές Κάλυψης ανά Νομό της WIND Ελλάς αναφορικά με το χονδρικό προϊόν Εικονικής Τοπικής Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης (Virtual Local Unbundling – VLU) 
ανά έτος και τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης (βάσει του Τριμήνου Ανάθεσης Καμπινών από την ΕΕΤΤ):_

.. οπότε υποθέτω ότι η Wind έφερε τα έργα της 6 μήνες μπροστά.. (?)

Τώρα βέβαια και από τα άλλα θέματα που διαβάζω.. το πότε το δίνει στους χρήστες παίζει λίγο..
αλλά εύχομαι καθώς περνάει ο καιρός να στρώνουν καλύτερα τα πράγματα..

Νομίζω ότι και να πούμε ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος..  :Cool: 

*Ελπίζω να προχωρήσει η Wind κανονικά με τα διαγράμματα, μιας και έχει και από την Inalan ανταγωνισμό εδώ!*  :Razz: 

*Wind* "ακούς" ??  :Whistle:

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω ξερω οτι αμα δεν βιαστει θα χασουν καποιοι ισως και η ιδια αρκετους πελατες, μιας και εδω πανω ειμαστε και με χαμηλες ταχυτητες γενικα ADSL εδω και χρονια οποτε οποιος βαλει πρωτος θα μας παρει πελατες του.
Απλα τα πραγματα!
παλι ομως δεν καταλαβα με τις ημερομηνιες, δλδ ειναι ενεργοποιησεις? και τα εργα ποσο καιρο πριν θα ξεκινησουν δλδ?

----------


## Iris07

Για ενεργοποιήσεις λένε..
Κάτι περισσότερο δεν ξέρω..

Τώρα πότε θα αρχίσουν τα έργα κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει.. έξω από την Wind..
αλλά τελικά πολύ πιθανό να το κάνουν όπως η Vodafone και να αρχίσουν από ψηλά.. Άνω Κυψέλη δηλαδή!

...

btw κοιτώντας τις καμπίνες που βάζει η Wind.. μέτρησα 4 διαφορετικούς τύπους καμπίνας!  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για ενεργοποιήσεις λένε..
> Κάτι περισσότερο δεν ξέρω..
> 
> Τώρα πότε θα αρχίσουν τα έργα κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει.. έξω από την Wind..
> αλλά τελικά πολύ πιθανό να το κάνουν όπως η Vodafone και να αρχίσουν από ψηλά.. Άνω Κυψέλη δηλαδή!


Καλημέρα, κοιταξα τις σελιδες και εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι τα αρχεια της ΕΕΤΤ λενε για δευτερο τριμηνο 2019, ενώ στην σελιδα της Wind λενε 4ο τριμηνο 2018?
παντως επειδή εχει τυχει να παω στις άλλες περιοχες που είναι ποιο πριν στο 2017 μεσα δλδ εχουν ηδη βαλει, δεν ξερω αν παιζουν αλλα σαν καμπινες και οπτικες είναι όλα τοποθετημένα στις θεσεις τους. Οποτε φανταζομαι και βλεπω ότι κρατανε το χρονοδιάγραμμα που δειχνουν γενικα.

Δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι στα αρχεια της ΕΕΤΤ αναφέρονται εκτος από VDSL και FFTH?  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Το είχε πει η Wind ότι από μερικές καμπίνες θα έδινε και FTTH..

Όπως αναφέρει και η Wind..

_Συνοπτικά

H υπηρεσία VLU/FTTH δίνει τη δυνατότητα στον ΠΥ να παρέχει στον Τελικό Χρήστη υψίρρυθμες ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις μέσω του οπτικού δικτύου του ΠΠ 
και του αντίστοιχου οπτικού κυκλώματος που καταλήγει στο εσωτερικό της κατοικίας του τελικού χρήστη.

Για το σκοπό αυτό χρησιμοποιείται κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός ενεργού δικτύου και οπτικού δικτύου (καλώδια οπτικών ινών) του ΠΠ 
που καταλήγουν μέχρι και το κτίριο στο οποίο βρίσκεται η κατοικία του τελικού χρήστη του ΠΥ.

Σημεία οριοθέτησης της υπηρεσίας αποτελούν: 
(α) προς τη μεριά του τελικού χρήστη, ο κατανεμητής οπτικών ινών, που αποτελεί το σημείο τερματισμού του οπτικού δικτύου του ΠΠ 
στο κτίριο που βρίσκεται η κατοικία του τελικού χρήστη του ΠΥ 
και (β) προς τη μεριά του δικτύου, ο κόμβος συγκέντρωσης στο σχετικό PοP του ΠΠ.

Ως κατανεμητής οπτικών ινών νοείται το σημείο στο οποίο θα τερματίζεται το οπτικό δίκτυο πρόσβασης του ΠΠ. 
Το σημείο αυτό μπορεί να είναι είτε το σημείο εισόδου στο κτίριο (Building Entry Point) του τελικού χρήστη, είτε τα «κουτιά ορόφου» (floor boxes) , 
είτε εναλλακτικά σημεία στο κτίριο του τελικού χρήστη ανάλογα με την δυνατότητα κατασκευής. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο τρόπος υλοποίησης/κατασκευής του κατανεμητή οπτικών ινών εξαρτάται και καθορίζεται κάθε φορά από τις ιδιαιτερότητες/περιορισμούς του κάθε κτιρίου.

H υπηρεσία VLU/FTTH του Παρόχου Πρόσβασης (ΠΠ) δίνει τη δυνατότητα στον Πάροχο Υπηρεσίας (ΠΥ) 
να προσφέρει στον Τελικό Χρήστη ενσύρματες ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις μέσω του xDSL εξοπλισμού του ΠΠ (DSLAM ΠΠ), ο οποίος είναι εγκατεστημένος στην υπαίθρια καμπίνα_

*Περισσότερα:*
https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...er-to-the-home

Μάλιστα έχει δώσει και τις τιμές χονδρικής, στο μενού έγγραφα στο παραπάνω link..
αλλά για λιανική δεν έχω δει κάτι προς το παρόν..

- Πάντως αποτελεί έκπληξη θα έλεγα ότι για το Α/Κ Πατήσια έχει αρκετές καμπίνες για FTTH!  :Cool: 

Ένας λόγος ακόμη να προλάβει την Inalan ..  :Razz: 
Όπως και να το κάνουμε καλός είναι ο ανταγωνισμός!  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

Δηλαδη μαλλον θα δινει από τις καμπινες απευθειας FFTH αλλα θα πρεπει καποιος προφανως να είναι ΠΟΛΥ κοντα στην καμπινα ετσι? δλδ πχ να είναι στον ιδιο δρομο με αυτην. Γιατι πχ εκει που μενω εγω, το ΚΦ μου που θα μπει μετα η καμπινα από Wind είναι στο αμεσως επομενο οικοδομικο τετραγωγο.
Το ξερω γιατι εχουν γινει δοκιμες με ΟΤΕτζηδες και απλωσαν UTP καλουμπα μεχρι εκει (μπροστα ημουνα) για δοκιμες.
Ασε εχει προβλήματα το υπογειο καλωδιο μεσα στο υπογειο της πολυκατοικίας και είναι θαμμενο και θελω να αποφυγω οσο γινεται την χρηση χαλκου....
Οποτε θα μπορει μεν να μου δωσει VDSL αλλα δεν θα μπορει να μου δωσει λογικα FFTH.

----------


## Iris07

Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω.. αλλά κανονικά θα πρέπει να δίνει σε όλους όσους ανήκουν στην καμπίνα της..

Νομίζω ότι εάν είναι να σκάψει για να περάσει έναν "κορμό" όπως κάνει η Inalan,
δεν θα είναι δύσκολο τότε να πάει και στο διπλανό τετράγωνο, ιδίως εάν υπάρχουν και εκεί αρκετές κατοικίες..

Να δούμε τι θα γίνει..

----------


## Nikiforos

Δε νομιζω ότι παει ετσι, γιατι εδώ θα δινουν από καμπινα οποτε δεν υπαρχει κεντρικος κορμος να δωσουν ετσι.
Τουλάχιστον ετσι το βλεπω εγω. Σαφως αν σε έναν δρομο εχει πολλους ενδιαφερομενους τοτε μπορει να δωσουν.
Αν είναι ενας δε νομιζω, πχ στο δικο μου είναι δυσκολο να γινει κατι τετοιο αν δεν εχουν αλλους (λεμε τωρα ένα πχ).
Παντως ακομα εργα δεν εχουν κανει δινουν τελη του χρονου οποτε μαλλον είναι σχεδόν δεδομενο ότι πρωτα θα εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα inalan οι περισσοτεροι στην Κυψελη (παντα τωρα εδώ μιλαω για Α/Κ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ και ΜΟΝΟ) και ισως και αρκετα νωρίτερα μαλιστα.

Υπαρχει θεμα για Wind FTTH : https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ome-ή-Cabinet

----------


## Iris07

Ο "κορμός" μπορεί να είναι απλά μία σωλήνα που περνάνε μετά οι οπτικές,
ώστε μετά να δίνουν σε καθένα που ζητάει οπτική στο σπίτι του..

Γιατί εάν είναι να σκάβει πολύ κάθε φορά που ζητάει κάποιος οπτική τότε είναι που δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα!  :Cool: 
...

Εδώ και καιρό πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την ύπαρξη των πακέτων *WIND Fiber 100 Plus* & *WIND Fiber 100* στην ίδια τιμή..
(Στο 2ο δεν δίνει χρόνο για κινητά..)
Ίσως το 2ο να είναι μία προετοιμασία για FTTH 100..

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero

Υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό και το διαφημιστικό για FTTH..
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti/fiber/home

----------


## Nikiforos

να λεμε στο θεμα που ειπα για την wind FFTH γιατι θα μας την πουν?

----------


## Iris07

Για θεωρία (και έργα..) νομίζω δεν είναι άσχετο και εδώ..  :Razz: 
.. μόλις βάλει κάποιος λιανική τα λέμε στο άλλο θέμα!  :Wink: 

Και άλλο ένα θέμα για Wind FTTH υπάρχει εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1034124-WIND-FTTH

----------


## realisto

Καλησπέρα.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η Ιναλάν να έρ8ει ποτέ κάτω απο την Πατησίων, έτσι?
Άλλη ερώτηση, ο αρι8μός του καφάο είναι ο ίδιος που γράφει στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας? Επειδή όλα τα καφάο εδώ γύρω είναι αρχαία και πρέπει να είναι σβησμένοι οι αρι8μοί.
Πάντως τσούζει λίγο να βλέπω στην πλατεία Κολιάτσου που είναι 100 μέτρα απο μένα τα καινούργια καφάο του ΟΤΕ και εγω να πρέπει να περιμένω τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο για αξιοπρεπές ίντερνετ.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα ωχ μην μου λες τετοια!!!
οσον αφορα την INALAN εγω λογικα θα εχω αρκετα ποιο πριν, αλλα ποτέ μην λες ποτέ!
εχουν φτασει μεχρι τον μισο δρομο πισω από τον δικο μου, παρα πολύ κοντα!

----------


## totomis

παιδιά, είδα χτες το βράδυ που γύριζα σπίτι, πως στο τετράγωνο κυθήρων, ταυγέτου, αμοργού, σικίνου, έχουν βάλει κορδέλες "μην παρκάρετε. στις 12/11 θα γίνουν εργασίες για το πέρασμα οπτικής ίνας"
λέτε να γίνει κανένα θαύμα;
το καφάο είναι στη γωνία ταυγέτου και αμοργού...

----------


## Iris07

Μμμμ!! 
Ενδιαφέρον γιατί είναι στο όριο της περιοχής μας, 
και από κάποιο όριο θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν!

Μαζί με τους σωλήνες που βάζουν πρώτα για τις οπτικές, φτιάχνουν και τα φρεάτια που χρειάζονται.
(Καπάκια με το Logo Wind)

Για να δούμε.. θα έχουμε τον νού μας.. 
thanks!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Το καφάο εκεί στην γωνία 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0081...7i13312!8i6656

είναι το
444-258444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ258VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast2019 Q2
αλλά πολλά κοντινά του είναι για FTTH!

----------


## spsomas

Επιβεβαιώνω την αρχή των εργασιών της Wind. Πέρασα πριν κανένα εικοσάλεπτο (15:00) και είδα να σκάβουν. Ρώτησα κάποιον και μου είπε για Wind. Εν τω μεταξύ ο ΟΤΕ στην Αγ. Λαύρας περνάει FTTH. Έχει και τα αυλάκια προς τις οικίες. Οπότε έχουμε αγώνα Wind-Inalan για την Κυψέλη. Μεγάλη συγκίνηση.

----------


## Iris07

:Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up: 

Μπράβο φίλε spsomas!  :Very Happy: 
Ανοίγουμε σαμπάνια!!

 :Drunk:   :Drunk: 

- - - Updated - - -

Wind από την μία μεριά... Inalan από την άλλη μεριά..
να δούμε που θα συναντηθούν και θα αρχίσουν να πλακώνονται!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## spsomas

> Μπράβο φίλε spsomas! 
> 
> Ανοίγουμε σαμπάνια!!
> 
>  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wind από την μία μεριά... Inalan από την άλλη μεριά..
> ...


Ελπίζω όχι κάτω από το σπίτι μου.  :Smile:

----------


## DoSMaN

Οπότε ξεκινάνε από μέση περίπου...
Εντάξει... έρχονται σιγά σιγά...
Αλλά μέχρι να φτάσουν Πατησίων για να περάσουν και από κάτω που είμαι εγώ, έχουμε μέλλον ακόμα...

Από την εμπειρία σας, έχετε δει να ανοίγουν "πολλαπλά μέτωπα";

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. μάλλον δεν μπορώ να πω σίγουρα..  :Thinking: 

Για Wind που έβλεπα το καλοκαίρι σε 2-3 περιοχές το πήγαινε μάλλον κομμάτι-κομμάτι..
(που χωρίζονταν από μεγάλους δρόμους..)

Όταν όμως παρακολουθούσα την Vodafone δίπλα στο Άρης που γέμιζε την Κυψέλη σιγά-σιγά, 
είχε βγει κάποιος και είπε ότι είδε καμπίνα κάτω στον σταθμό Αττικής.

Νομίζω ότι θα παίζουν ρόλο διάφοροι λόγοι..
Πόσα συνεργεία έχει ο εργολάβος..
που πήρανε άδειες..
που αλλού σκάβουν..

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως ξαναβλέπω πάντως τον χάρτη.. δεν το αποκλείω να πιάσουν τώρα όλο αυτό το "βόρειο" κομμάτι της περιοχής μας..
να πάνε δηλαδή και στο κομμάτι κάτω από την Πατησίων, για να ξεμπερδέψουν με αυτό.. πριν τα όρια του Α/Κ.

*Το άλλο που περιμένουμε να δούμε είναι που θα βάλουν τα όρια πέριξ του A/K !*

Το μόνο όριο που ξέρω ότι δίνανε VDSL από το κέντρο είναι κάπου Πατησίων & Ιων. Δροσοπούλου.
Εδώ θα βοηθούσε να είχαμε τα ADSL καφάο πάνω στον χάρτη.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, πολυ καλα τα νεα παιδες!
για μενα μονο inalan γιατι εχω προβλημα καλωδιακο δυστυχως που δεν γνωριζουμε που ειναι.
Μαλλον ομως ειναι η διαδρομη απο κατανεμητη μου μεχρι ΚΦ που με καμπινα παλι θα παραμεινει και θα τρεχω.
Αλλωστε η INALAN ειναι τοσο κοντα σε μενα που δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να την προλαβει η Wind.
Και δεν θα ηθελα να μαθω τι θα γινει με τις βλαβες με το 3πτυχο αυτο, δλδ να εχεις παροχο πχ NOVA που εχω τωρα, καμπινα Wind και χαλκο απο ΟΤΕ. Θα πρεπει να γινεται συνδυαστικο και με τους τρεις σε βλαβες που δεν ξερουν που ειναι? ουτε να το σκεφτομαι!!!! ακομα περιμενω το πιστωτικο για ολο τον Ιουνιο που δεν ειχα υπηρεσιες...

----------


## haufter6

Καλησπερα και απο μενα,

Τους επιασα χθες επ' αυτοφωρω αλλα δεν προλαβα να την ανεβασω. Η φωτογραφια ειναι χθεσινη απο γωνια Ταϋγετου και Γαλατσιου 9 το πρωι 


Γενικα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα εβλεπα συνεχεια εργα στην Αγιας Λαυρας και απο τις δυο μεριες του δρομου. Περασαν και απο το ΑΤ και πανε προς Γκραβα πλεον.
Αντε να δουμε τις μας εχουν για μετα...


Για καποιο λογο παρολο που την ανεβαζω κανονικα την φωτογραφια, την εμφανιζει rotated. Σορρυ ρε παιδες αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω πως φτιαχνει.

----------


## Iris07

Γειά χαρά!

Καλώς!
.. αυτή είναι από τα έργα του OTE για FTTH στο A/K Αλυσίδα σε αυτή την περιοχή εκεί..
Πιο πέρα κοντά στα σύνορα με εμάς, μετά την Γκράβα ( Πάρου & Ελικώνος είναι τα σύνορα) πρέπει να έχει βάλει VDSL καμπίνες ο OTE.

Προς το τέλος της εβδομάδος θα περάσω από τους δρόμους που είπε ο φίλος μας πιο παραπάνω να δω τι έχει κάνει η Wind!

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως είδα πάντως στον Ταύρο οι σωλήνες που βάζει η Wind για FTTH είναι όλοι *κίτρινοι.*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...33#post6454233

- - - Updated - - -




> Έλα και το φορτηγάκι με τα καφάο στάθμευσε στη γειτονιά μου!
> Ξεπουλάμε λέμε!!!!


Από Θεσσαλονίκη!  :Cool: 
Πιστεύω να έχει μπόλικo φρέσκο πράγμα η Wind και στην Αθήνα!  :Razz: 

Τι να σημαίνει άραγε το διπλή ??  :Thinking: 

Πόσο πάει άδεια να πάρω μία να βάλω έξω από το σπίτι να γουστάρω ?  :Laughing: 
Το κακό είναι ότι θα μου την βανδαλίσουν! :-\

----------


## spsomas

> Γειά χαρά!
> 
> Καλώς!
> .. αυτή είναι από τα έργα του OTE για FTTH στο A/K Αλυσίδα σε αυτή την περιοχή εκεί..
> Πιο πέρα κοντά στα σύνορα με εμάς, μετά την Γκράβα ( Πάρου & Ελικώνος είναι τα σύνορα) πρέπει να έχει βάλει VDSL καμπίνες ο OTE.
> 
> Προς το τέλος της εβδομάδος θα περάσω από τους δρόμους που είπε ο φίλος μας πιο παραπάνω να δω τι έχει κάνει η Wind!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Όντως κίτρινος είναι ο σωλήνας που βάζουν. Εμένα το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ είναι στη γωνία του σπιτιού μου. Αν το βάλει παραδίπλα θα του πω να μου τραβήξει καλώδιο κατευθείαν, μην πω και οπτική.

----------


## Iris07

Θα πιάνεις άνετα ΚΑΛΕΣ ταχύτητες!  :Cool: 

Για VDSL είσαι ?
Εγώ ναι.. είμαι στα ~100 μέτρα από το καφάο.

Όπως διάβασα τις καμπίνες VDSL τις κλειδώνουν στα 300.
Ποιος είναι για FTTH εδώ?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Θα πιάνεις άνετα ΚΑΛΕΣ ταχύτητες! 
> 
> Για VDSL είσαι ?
> Εγώ ναι.. είμαι στα ~100 μέτρα από το καφάο.
> 
> Όπως διάβασα τις καμπίνες VDSL τις κλειδώνουν στα 300.
> Ποιος είναι για FTTH εδώ?


Εγώ είμαι για FTTH... η καμπίνα μου (δε θυμάμαι τον αριθμό της) που είναι Νομικού και Πάτμου είναι για FTTH και είναι περίπου 60-70 μέτρα (σίγουρα κάτω από 100) από την πολυκατοικία μου...!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## totomis

νεότερα από το μέτωπο...
το μεσημέρι που πέρασα βιαστικά, είδα πως είχαν ανοίξει αυλάκι στην Αμοργού (από αγιάς Λαύρας και πάνω), έστριψαν Ταϋγέτου, έστριψαν Κυθήρων, και μετά έστριψαν Σικίνου και συνέχισαν προς τα κάτω (προς την πλατεία κυψέλης).

στο χαντάκι πρόλαβα να δω 2 χοντρούς μαύρους σωλήνες, και 2 κίτρινους, λίγο μικρότερους.


αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως τόσο το χαντάκι στην Αμοργού, όσο και το χαντάκι στην Ταϋγέτου, το άνοιξαν στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου σε σχέση με το υπάρχον καφάο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Iris07

> νεότερα από το μέτωπο...
> το μεσημέρι που πέρασα βιαστικά, είδα πως είχαν ανοίξει αυλάκι στην Αμοργού (από αγιάς Λαύρας και πάνω), έστριψαν Ταϋγέτου, έστριψαν Κυθήρων, και μετά έστριψαν Σικίνου και συνέχισαν προς τα κάτω (προς την πλατεία κυψέλης).
> 
> στο χαντάκι πρόλαβα να δω 2 χοντρούς μαύρους σωλήνες, και 2 κίτρινους, λίγο μικρότερους.
> 
> 
> αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως τόσο το χαντάκι στην Αμοργού, όσο και το χαντάκι στην Ταϋγέτου, το άνοιξαν στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου σε σχέση με το υπάρχον καφάο του ΟΤΕ


Ωραία!!  :Very Happy: 
Thanks totomis!  :One thumb up: 

Καλά πρέπει να γίνεται χαμός από σωλήνες στους δρόμους!
Εδώ βλέπω και χαντάκι και φρεάτια παλιά της Vodafone!
Βάλτε αποχετεύσεις, ύδρευση, αέριο..

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0081...7i13312!8i6656

Ας το ανοίξουν όπου τους βολεύει.. μπορεί να περνάνε τον δρόμο κάθετα όπου πρέπει!
Θα τσεκάρω και εγώ κάποια στιγμή..

Ίσως φτιάξουμε και ένα χάρτη σε φώτο που έχουν περάσει γραμμές!  :Wink: 

* (από αγιάς Λαύρας και πάνω) -> Μήπως θες να πεις Αγίας Ζώνης ?

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, για να μην μπερδευομαστε αυτα που λετε ποιο πριν ανηκουν στο ΑΚ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ και εργα της Wind ?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι Nikifore!
Για Wind - A/K Πατήσια!  :One thumb up: 

** Παλιό χαντάκι Vodafone στην Κυθήρων..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0076...7i13312!8i6656

Μα τι έβαζε ??
Πως και δεν πήρε την περιοχή μας η Voda.. θα με βόλευε..

----------


## totomis

> Ωραία!! 
> Thanks totomis! 
> 
> Καλά πρέπει να γίνεται χαμός από σωλήνες στους δρόμους!
> Εδώ βλέπω και χαντάκι και φρεάτια παλιά της Vodafone!
> Βάλτε αποχετεύσεις, ύδρευση, αέριο..
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0081...7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## haufter6

Καλημερα σε ολους,

Πέρασα σήμερα από Ελικώνος και είδα σε 3 σημεία μεγάλες τρύπες: 
- Η μια στην γωνία με Φαέθοντος. Απένταντι απο το καφάο που είχε "καλλοωπιστει" πρόσφατα
- Η άλλη στην γωνία με Τροπαίων (120 μετρα πιο κατω)
- Η τριτη και τελευταία στην γωνία με Αλκής (140 μετρα μετα την Τροπαιων)

Στην τελευταια μαλιστα ειδα και το συνεργειο και ειχαν ταμπελα "Προσοχη! Εργα εταιρειας οπτικων ινων"

Αντε ρε παιδια να παιρνουμε μπρος σιγα σιγα! Αν δεν κανω λαθος, ειναι το ιδιο συνεργειο που ειδα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα στην Αγιας Λαυρας, οποτε πιστευω τις επομενες μερες θα εχουμε περασμα ινας. Τωρα το ποτε θα μπουν οι καμπινες και θα παρουν ρευμα ειναι κατι αλλο...

----------


## DoSMaN

Ευκαιρία για εμάς να πιστέψουμε ξανά στον Αγ. Βασίλη...
Να του στείλουμε ένα γράμμα (ή e-mail έστω) για να δούμε τι θα γίνει... :P

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν, παρόν και εγώ!  :One thumb up: 
Ξεκινάω!  :Very Happy: 

Τα έργα φτάσανε στην γωνία *Λέσβου & Σικίνου!* (Photo 1 & 2)
όπου και σταματάει το αυλάκι.

Έχουν μπει οι σωλήνες, έπεσε τσιμέντο σε 1η φάση και τώρα μένει να πέσει η άσφαλτος!

Στην συνέχεια ανεβαίνουμε την Σικίνου έως την *Κυθήρων* και την στρίβουν αριστερά.
Στην συνέχεια στο 1ο τετράγωνο στρίβουν δεξιά στην *Ταυγέτου.* και στην γωνία στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ στίβουν πάλι αριστερά στην *Αμοργού.*

Στην συνέχεια προχωράνε την Αμοργού μέχρι κάτω και φτάνουν τώρα στην *Ιων. Δροσοπούλου* όπου και σταματάνε για τώρα. (photo 3)



- - - Updated - - -

 

Στις παραπάνω φώτο στην 1η έχουμε τις σωλήνες που βγαίνουν από τον δρόμο στην γωνία *Σικίνου & Κυθήρων.*
Λογικά ή κάποιο μεγάλο φρεάτιο θα μπει εδώ μάλλον ή κάποια νέα καμπίνα!

Στην 2η φώτο είναι η κουλούρα με την κίτρινη σωλήνα!  :Wink: 

 

Και εδώ είναι ο τροχός που μπαίνει πάνω στο *Bobcat* και ανοίγει το αυλάκι!  :Very Happy: 

** Bobcat with wheel saw!*


*Spoiler:*

----------


## DoSMaN

Τυχεροί όσοι είστε πάνω από την Πατησίων και προς Κυψέλη...
Εγώ θα νιώσω τυχερός όταν με το καλό περάσουν την Πατησίων προς τα εμένα...

Δε χάνω τις ελπίδες μου βέβαια...
Πάντως είναι στο όριο με την INALAN στα σημεία αυτά...
Θα σφαχτούν μεταξύ τους όπως πάει για το πως θα σκάψει η κάθε εταιρεία για να βάλει τις οπτικές της...

Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να το παρακολουθήσουμε αυτό!

----------


## Iris07

Προς το παρόν δεν είδα σε άλλα σημεία κορδέλες για έργα εδώ.
Σήμερα δουλεύανε σε αυτό το κομμάτι.

Στην Λέσβου λέγανε για εργασίες μέχρι σήμερα Τετάρτη.

Πιο πάνω στην Λέσβου ήταν ένα μεγάλο φορτηγάκι του OTE, και είχαν ανοίξει ένα παλιό καφάο ADSL.
Αυτό σίγουρα θέλει άλλαγμα!  :Cool: 

ενώ κάτω στην Ιων. Δροσοπούλου είδα ένα νέο καφάο ADSL του OTE,
όπως φαίνεται γίνονται διάφορα στην περιοχή.

- - - Updated - - -

*dosman* να δούμε τώρα που θα πάει το τελείωμα στην Ιων. Δροσοπούλου..
εάν θα συνεχίσει προς τα κάτω προς Πατησίων!  :Cool: 

Έστριψα στην Δροσοπούλου αλλά δεν είδα κάτι άλλο..

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! ωρε γλεντια λεμε!!!
πολύ καλα τα νεα θα τρελαθώ.....
Χριστουγεννιάτικα δωρα….

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημερα σε ολους,
> 
> Πέρασα σήμερα από Ελικώνος και είδα σε 3 σημεία μεγάλες τρύπες: 
> - Η μια στην γωνία με Φαέθοντος. Απένταντι απο το καφάο που είχε "καλλοωπιστει" πρόσφατα
> - Η άλλη στην γωνία με Τροπαίων (120 μετρα πιο κατω)
> - Η τριτη και τελευταία στην γωνία με Αλκής (140 μετρα μετα την Τροπαιων)
> 
> Στην τελευταια μαλιστα ειδα και το συνεργειο και ειχαν ταμπελα "Προσοχη! Εργα εταιρειας οπτικων ινων"
> 
> Αντε ρε παιδια να παιρνουμε μπρος σιγα σιγα! Αν δεν κανω λαθος, ειναι το ιδιο συνεργειο που ειδα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα στην Αγιας Λαυρας, οποτε πιστευω τις επομενες μερες θα εχουμε περασμα ινας. Τωρα το ποτε θα μπουν οι καμπινες και θα παρουν ρευμα ειναι κατι αλλο...


Καλώς haufter6!  :One thumb up: 

Για να δούμε τι παίζει και εδώ!

- - - Updated - - -

 

Λοιπόν, εδώ είναι ο Χάρτης με τα έργα έως σήμερα! (Μπλέ γραμμή.)
(Click photo)

Θα ενημερώνεται!  :Wink:

----------


## DoSMaN

Όπως το βλέπω θα μπορούσαν να το συνεχίσουν ευθεία από την Αμοργού προς την Βλαβιανού για να χωρίσει/σπάσει μετά αριστερά/δεξιά και από την άλλη μεριά να συνεχίσει την Σικίνου μέχρι Φωκίωνος και να "σπάει" ανά στενό για να βάζει τα κουτιά της... (δεν έχω ασχοληθεί τόσο με αυτά όσο εσείς, οπότε δε ξέρω αν θα είναι εφικτό όπως το έχω φανταστεί...)

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να συνεχίσει και από τις 2 μεριές όπως τα λες.. θα δούμε!  :Wink: 

Πάντως δεν μπορούμε να μαντέψουμε πάντα πως θα πάνε τα έργα,
μόνο η Wind τα ξέρει εδώ..

Το παρατήρησα αυτό όταν έβαζα στο άλλο θέμα τις καμπίνες της Vodafone,
και ακολουθούσα τα αυλάκια της!  :Razz: 

Απλά κάθε άδεια που βγάζουν λέει για έργα σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία, κάθε φορά..
και δεν είδα προς το παρόν αλλού κορδέλες για έργα εκεί γύρω.

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν.. *Τoday news!*  :Cool: 

Παραπάνω είναι η τρύπα που ανοίξανε σε αυτό το σημείο εδώ,
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0056...7i13312!8i6656

στην δεξιά γωνία απέναντι από το νέο καφάο ADSL του ΟΤΕ που βάλανε πριν λίγες μέρες, όπως είπε ο φίλος μας ο *haufter6!*

*Σίγουρα φαίνεται ότι είναι τρύπα για φρεάτιο θα έλεγα!*
Είναι όμως της Wind ?  :Thinking: 

Θα μπορούσε να ήταν της Wind.. μιας και είναι δίπλα στο καφάο του OTE..
όμως συνήθως η Wind ανοίγει τα φρεάτια της αφού περάσει πρώτα τους σωλήνες της!

Επίσης δεν υπήρχε κάποιο χαρτί να λέει ποιος κάνει τα έργα..

 

Πήγα προς τα πάνω και στην παραπάνω φώτο έχουμε την τρύπα που ανοίξανε εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0062...7i13312!8i6656

ακριβώς στην γωνία που είναι τα δεντράκια.

Εδώ δεν υπάρχει κάποιο καφάο OTE δίπλα όμως.. και ούτε και κάποιο χαρτί πάλι..

Πάμε παρακάτω..

- - - Updated - - -

 

Κατέβηκα την Τροπαίων και βγήκα στην *Φαιδριάδων*
να δω για τα έργα που μας είπε ο φίλος μας ο *Nikiforos*

και στην γωνία δεξιά εδώ:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0055...7i13312!8i6656

βρήκα άλλη τρύπα.. (παραπάνω φώτο) απέναντι πάλι από καφάο OTE.

Στους τοίχους εδώ υπήρχαν κάποια χαρτάκια που έλεγαν *Οδικά Έργα 15-18 / 11*
όμως γενικά δεν ήταν κλεισμένος ο δρόμος σε όλο το μήκος του σήμερα, μόνο κοντά στις γωνίες.

Προχώρησα παραπάνω και στο σημείο εδώ 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0061...7i13312!8i6656

στο φορτηγάκι, βρίσκω την παρακάτω τρύπα,

 

η οποία είχε περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον, καθώς όπως βλέπετε έχει και ένα στενό αυλάκι,
το οποίο πήγαινε απέναντι στην γωνία, (προς Κοτυλαίου) έκανε  ένα Γ και σταματούσε..

Λοιπόν αυτό το στενό αυλάκι μοιάζει να είναι της *Inalan,* θα έλεγα!  :Cool: 

Οπότε να υποθέσουμε και ότι όλες οι άλλες τρύπες είναι για φρεάτια της *Inalan* ??  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Άρχισα να κατεβαίνω την Φαιδριάδων προς την Πλατεία,
και στις εισόδους κάποιων πολυκατοικιών είδα φυλλάδια της *Inalan*
οπότε όπως φαίνεται επιβεβαιώνεται το παραπάνω, για έργα της Inalan!

Και όταν έφτασα στον Μασούτη στην απέναντι γωνία πάνω στο ρεζίλι καφάο του OTE υπήρχε πάλι το χαρτάκι (φώτο κάτω)
και στην απέναντι γωνία είχαν ανοίξει και άλλη τρύπα! (φώτο κάτω)

Αυτά λοιπόν!  :Cool:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, με προλαβατε! θα εγραφα στο αλλο θεμα, στην Φαιδριαδων ειναι εργα INALAN περασα πριν και ειδα.
Δεν εχει κοντα ΚΑΦΑΟ τιποτα.
Και οπως ειπα μου ειχαν πει τηλεφωνικα οτι απο την Δευτερα ξεκινανε την Φαιδριαδων για κεντρικο κοσμο που θα παει πλατεια...
το κακο ειναι οτι θα μπερδεψουμε τα μπουτια μας τωρα.... :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

καλο ειναι αυτα που αφορουν την INALAN να τα βαλετε και στο αλλο θεμα.

----------


## Iris07

> καλησπέρα, με προλαβατε! θα εγραφα στο αλλο θεμα, στην Φαιδριαδων ειναι εργα INALAN περασα πριν και ειδα.
> Δεν εχει κοντα ΚΑΦΑΟ τιποτα.
> Και οπως ειπα μου ειχαν πει τηλεφωνικα οτι απο την Δευτερα ξεκινανε την Φαιδριαδων για κεντρικο κοσμο που θα παει πλατεια...
> το κακο ειναι οτι θα μπερδεψουμε τα μπουτια μας τωρα....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> καλο ειναι αυτα που αφορουν την INALAN να τα βαλετε και στο αλλο θεμα.


Γειά σου Nikifore!  :Wink: 

Το ξεκίνησα εδώ γιατί το σύνδεσα με τις τρύπες που είχε πει ο φίλος μας ο *haufter6!*
Και τελικά έφτασα στην Inalan!  :Cool: 

Εάν είναι όπως τα έγραψα βλέπουμε ότι η Inalan προχωράει και σε άλλο δρόμο!
Όμως ότι άλλο θέλουμε να πούμε για Inalan θα συνεχίσουμε στο θέμα σου εδώ!  :One thumb up: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE%CE%BD%CE%B1

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι εγραψα και σττο αλλο θεμα εβαλα λινκ για εδω.
Χαμος εχει να γινει!!! τωρα ολοι μαζι τα εργα!

----------


## nino1908

Περισσότερο για inalan είναι. Η Wind θα κάνει αυτό που ξέρει καλύτερα. Θα σκάψει λίγα τετράγωνα και θα σταματήσει. Δε βλέπω τον λόγο να ξεκινήσει σε μια περιοχή που είναι τελευταία στο χρόνοδιάγραμμα και άφησε Πετράλωνα -Κολωνό. Για το μπάχαλο που έχει κάνει με της τελευταίας περιοχές είναι να έχει μόνο έναν εργολαβο και να πηγαινοερχεται

----------


## Iris07

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω στα σίγουρα..
Να πούμε ότι έχει ζητήσει άδειες για όλες τις περιοχές του Δήμου Αθηναίων.. και όπου τις βγάζουν τρέχει και κάνει έργα ??

Κάπου εδώ διάβαζα ένας φίλος που πέτυχε τεχνικό της Wind.. του είπε ότι έχουν πρόβλημα με τις άδειες από τους Δήμους.

Αν και πιστεύω ότι εδώ Κυψέλη θα ήθελε να προλάβει και την Inalan..  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, σχετικο αυτο ? https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B7%CF%82-Wind

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!

Εμάς δεν μας πιάνει ακόμη.. 
είμαστε *έως* -7 μήνες από διαθεσιμότητα..  :Razz: 

αλλά όπως βλέπουμε είναι πολύ φλου τα πράγματα μιας και εμπλέκονται ακόμη 3 φορείς στην υπόθεση! :-|
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...12#post6490512

και ξέρουμε πως γινονται τα πράγματα εδώ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Nikiforos

η μονη ελπιδα ειναι η ιναλαν....
και για μενα οπως εχω ξαναπει ΚΑΙ μονοδρομος καθως υπαρχει προβλημα στον ΧΑΛΚΟ μου και ο ΟΤΕ δεν εδωσε καλωδιακη που ζητησε η NOVA.
Πιστευεται οτι το προβλημα ειναι απο τον κατανεμητη μου μεχρι το ΚΦ που σημαινει οτι ακομα και με VDSL το προβλημα θα παραμεινει.
Και το ΚΦ μου ειναι στον απο πισω παραλληλο δρομο με τον δικο μου αρα αρκετη αποσταση που και οπτικες να δωσουν απο καμπινα δε νομιζω σε εμενα.
Αν εβαζα VDSL θα επρεπε να το κανω με ΟΤΕ παροχο αλλιως ποτε δεν θα το φτιαξουν!

----------


## spsomas

Καλά δεν τίθεται θέμα μεταξύ ίνας ή χαλκού έστω και VDSL. Η ίνα είναι απείρως καλύτερη από όλες τις πλευρές οπότε αν δεν καθυστερήσει πααααρα πολύ η Inalan σίγουρα είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλά δεν τίθεται θέμα μεταξύ ίνας ή χαλκού έστω και VDSL. Η ίνα είναι απείρως καλύτερη από όλες τις πλευρές οπότε αν δεν καθυστερήσει πααααρα πολύ η Inalan σίγουρα είναι μονόδρομος.


δεν κανω συγκριση εννοειτε οτι δεν συγκρινεται.
Απλα λεω οτι εχω καλωδιακο προβλημα και αν βαλω VDSL θα παραμεινει! 
ενω με FTTH δεν θα υπαρχει καν ο χαλκος!

----------


## Iris07

Συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ με μεγάλο φορτηγό έχει ανοίξει το καφάο και το φρεάτιο έξω από τον 2ο Μασούτη (προς την Πλατεία..)
Ελπίζω να το ξηλώσουν!

Παρακάτω άλλο συνεργείο του OTE έχει σκάψει στην Πύθωνος & Νάρκισσου και φτιάχνει κάτι γραμμές.
(Πιο πάνω από τα έργα της Wind)

----------


## piratx_mac

Και έπεσε και το σημείωμα..
Όπως να ναι ανέβηκε. Όλο το τετράγωνο πριν το 2ο μασουτη είναι κλείσμενο για εργασίες. 

Επιτέλους. Αντε σε 6 μήνες οπτική.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και έπεσε και το σημείωμα..
> Όπως να ναι ανέβηκε. Όλο το τετράγωνο πριν το 2ο μασουτη είναι κλείσμενο για εργασίες. 
> 
> Επιτέλους. Αντε σε 6 μήνες οπτική.


καλησπέρα, δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω, αλλα δε νομιζω οτι προκειτε περι αυτου, μακαρι να κανω λαθος....
το CNF engeneering ειναι εργολαβοι που δουλευουν για τον ΟΤΕ και επισκευαζουν βλαβες στα κεντρικα δικτυα του χαλκου.
Τα εγραψα και στο θεμα της INALAN στην Kυψελη γιατι και καποιος αλλος αναφερθηκε.
Πριν μηνες στην Φαιδριαδων ειχαν ανοιξει φρεατια κτλ και ειχαν κανει σκαψιματα, γνωστοι μου στον ιδιο δρομο μερες δεν ειχαν τιποτα και ειπαν οτι εχουν σαπισει ολα τα καλωδια χαλκου μεχρι κατω χαμηλα και με βροχες και υγρασιες εχουν μεγαλα προβληματα και θελουν αλλαγη ολα.
Επισης οταν ειχα μεινει χωρις υπηρεσιες εναν μηνα οι ιδιοι παλι νομιζω και ιδιο κινητο ηταν και σκαψανε ολο το πεζοδρομιο μου και της διπλα πολυκατοικιας.
Προχτες και χτες ειχαν σκαμμενα στην Κοτυλαιων και Φαιδριαδων εξω απο 2 πολυκατοικιες ολο το πεζοδρομιο.
Πηγα κοντα και ειδα και αλλαζαν τα παλια καλωδια χαλκου.
Δε νομιζω οτι εχουν σχεση με τις οπτικες αυτοι. Τις οπτικες ινες για την VDSL σε εμας τις εχει αναλαβει η Wind και οχι ο ΟΤΕ.

Σου ανεβαζω την φωτο αμα δεις ιδιο κινητο, ειχα μιλησει μαζι τους και μου ειχαν πει οτι κανουν επισκευες στα χαλκινα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ.
Ιδιο κινητο μαλιστα, η φωτο τον Ιουνιο στο πεζοδρομιο της πολυκατοικιας μου.

----------


## Iris07

Αυτοί ναι, επισκευάζουν βλάβες αλλά αλλάζουν και τα παλιά καφάο ADSL του OTE και βάζουν νέα!
Είχαν αλλάξει πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες αυτό στην Ελικώνος που βάλαμε.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι καλό εάν αλλάξουν τώρα το παλιό καφάο του OTE,
γιατί χρειάζεται για το VDSL!  :Wink: 

Μπορεί να δείτε βελτίωση και στην ταχύτητα ADSL!

Σήμερα πέρασα από τα έργα της Wind που βάλαμε να δω τι γίνεται..
Είχαν κλείσει όλα τα χαντάκια.. και είχουν μείνει ακόμα οι σωλήνες που έβαλα φώτο στον αέρα..

Έλεγα μπας και φτιάξανε κανένα φρεάτιο, αλλά ακόμη όχι.

Επίσης δεν είδα κορδέλες για άλλα έργα σε διπλανούς δρόμους εκεί γύρω..

- Όπως είδα υπάρχει ακόμη πολύ σαβούρα από σκουργιασμένα καφάο OTE στην περιοχή.
Όλα είναι παλαιού τύπου σίγουρα, και θέλουν αλλαγή.

Άμα θέλουν να τους βάζω φωτογραφίες για να αλλάξουν, τους τα βάζω!  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Έχει πολύ δουλειά εδώ η περιοχή..

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα παλι, μολις γυρισα σπιτι, πηγα και τα ειδα ολα.
Δυστυχως τα εργα ΟΤΕ που λενε CNF Engineering δεν εχουν ουδεμια σχεση με VDSL.
Ισχυει αυτο που ειπα πριν και στο αλλο θεμα και εδω.
Αμα πατε να δειτε κιολας καπου ειναι σκαμμενα διπλα σε κουτι ΔΕΗ και φαινονται τα καλωδια κατω τα παλια χαλκινα εχουν και μουφες και ειναι ερειπια....
Το ΚΦ ειναι απεναντι μετα τον Μασουτη στην γωνια και εκει δεν εχει πειραχτει τπτ, εχουν ομως μεχρι εκει τις κορδελες.
Επισης πολυ ποιο πριν εχει σημεια και στις 2 πλευρες του δρομου απεξω απο πολυκατοικιες που δεν εχει κοντα ΚΦ.
Το θεμα στην περιοχη ειχε συζητηθει πριν μηνες, ειχα πεσει και εγω σε συζητηση μεταξυ γνωστων και κατοικων και ελεγαν οτι ειναι σαπια τα καλωδια και ολοκληρο οικοδομικο τετραγωνο για ποσο καιρο δεν ειχε τηλεφωνο ειχαν πει.
Και τους ειπαν οτι συντομα θα τα αλλαξουν ολα αυτα.
Καλο ειναι και θετικο και ειδικα αν ερθει η VDSL αλλα ΔΕΝ ειναι καθαρα για την VDSL και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την WIND ή με οπτικες ινες, εδω μιλαμε για αντικατασταση των παλιων χαλκων.

Οσον αφορα τα φρεατια με τα μπλε ή μαυρα "καλαμακια" που ειναι κενα μεσα, ειναι φρεατια για να περασει οπτικες ινες η INALAN.
Δεν εχουν σχεση με τον χαλκο του ΟΤΕ ή με οπτικες της WIND που ακομα εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω δει το παραμικρο απο αυτην στην Φαιδριαδων.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον θα γίνει ότι και στην Ελικώνος.. με έργα και στα διπλανά πεζοδρόμια.
Πρώτα θα φτιάξουν τα καλώδια που είναι σάπια με νέα και διάφορες μούφες..
και μόλις τελειώσουν μία μέρα θα ξαπλώσουν κάτω το παλιό καφάο, και θα βάλουν νέο ADSL!  :Cool: 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όλα αυτά είναι καλά,
γιατί χρειάζονται για το VDSL!

Φαντάσου να βάζανε καμπίνες VDSL και μετά να έπιανες 30.. λόγω προβλημάτων στα καλώδια του OTE!  :Cool:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μάλλον θα γίνει ότι και στην Ελικώνος..
> Πρώτα θα φτιάξουν τα καλώδια που είναι σάπια με νέα και διάφορες μούφες..
> και μόλις τελειώσουν μία μέρα θα ξαπλώσουν κάτω το παλιό καφάο, και θα βάλουν νέο! 
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όλα αυτά είναι καλά,
> γιατί χρειάζονται για το VDSL!
> 
> Φαντάσου να βάζανε καμπίνες VDSL και μετά να έπιανες 30.. λόγω προβλημάτων στα καλώδια του OTE!


ε γιαυτο τα κανουν! αλλιως θα γινει χαμος μετα! και παλι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρεπει να τα φτιαξει μετα!!! μονο που τα σκαψιματα που λεω εγω ειναι διπλα σε κουτι ΔΕΗ, το ΚΦ ειναι απεναντι διαγωνια.
Θα βαλω σε λιγο φωτο.

----------


## Iris07

Καλά το κουτί ΔΕΗ μπορεί να μην έχει κάποια σχέση τώρα..
Και οι φώτο που βλέπεις παραπάνω είναι σε 2 πεζοδρόμια το ένα απέναντι από το άλλο..
για να αλλάξουν τα καλώδια όσο χρειάζεται..

Θα δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες που αλλού θα σκάψουν!  :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

βαζω μια φωτο αλλα την εβγαλα πολυ κοντα ειναι απεναντι απο τον Μασουτη διπλα σε κουτι ΔΕΗ.
Τα καλωδια δεν τα βλεπω σε καλη κατασταση.
Προφανως θα αλλαχτουν ολα αυτα εκει μεσα πριν ερθει η VDSL απο την wind.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. είναι ψιλοχάλια τα καλώδια του OTE! :-\
Τσακισμένα ή παλιές μούφες που έχουν πάρει υγρασία..

Ως γνωστό τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ της περιοχής μας πηγαίνουν υπόγεια από τα πεζοδρόμια,
παρέα με τα καλώδια του OTE!  :Cool: 

Και αυτά είναι κάπως αρχαία και κάμποσες φορές τα αλλάζει η ΔΕΗ!
Έχω τύχει να δω πεζοδρόμιο να βγάζει καπνούς μετά από βροχή από χαλασμένο καλώδιο ΔΕΗ!

----------


## Nikiforos

δες εδω σε εμενα https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BC%CE%B9%CE%BF
και ακομα εχω προβληματα αλλα τα αμελω γιατι περιμενω inalan.
Μετα σου λενε VDSL, τι να την κανω οταν θα μεινει ο χαλκος και η καμπινα θα ειναι στον επομενο παραλληλο δρομο?
ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πιανω ουτε τα 30 απο τα 50.
H NOVA ηθελε να δωσει ο ΟΤΕ καλωδιακη στο συνδυαστικο τον προηγουμενο μηνα και αυτοι δεν ηθελαν! το εχουν γραψει και στο χαρτι! 
και εμενα ειναι μαζι και ΔΕΗ φαινεται εκει στις φωτος στο αλλο θεμα καπου. Εκτος απο αυτο εκει και τον προηγουμενο μηνα ειχα μια μεγαλη διακοπη.
Διαβασε εδω για γελια.....τι να λεμε δλδ! https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AF%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε.. το είδα.. είναι να μην σου τύχει!

Δεν ξέρω τι κυρώσεις μπορεί να έχει αυτός που κάνει ζημιά σε δίκτυο άλλου.. OTE εδώ,
αλλα σαφώς ο OTE πρέπει να κινήσει την διαδικασία να φτιαχτεί η βλάβη.

Πάντως όταν πρέπει να ανακατευτεί εργολάβος για σκαψίματα μπορεί να πάρει πολλές μέρες ή και κάτι εβδομάδες,
ανάλογα τι θα τύχει.. ακόμη και εάν είσαι πελάτης του OTE!

Πάντως εκτός από περιπτώσεις όπου φαίνεται η βλάβη έχω δει ότι ο OTE έχει κάποιον αρκετά ακριβό ανιχνευτή όπου βρίσκει σε ποιά σημεία
μπορεί ένα καλώδιο να έχει πρόβλημα κάτω από το πεζοδρόμιο!

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ρίχνουν ένα σήμα από το καφάο στο καλώδιο και ο ανιχνευτής μετράει κάποιο πεδίο από αυτό κατά μήκος του θαμμένου καλωδίου,
και βλέπουν που υπάρχει πρόβλημα..  :Thinking: 
.. όπως γίνεται με τους ανιχνευτές για τα καλώδια στον τοίχο! (ΔΕΗ κτλ)  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

* Οι παλιές μούφες που είχαν επένδυση από μόλυβδο εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι χάλια άμα τσακίσουν!

Ευτυχώς τώρα βάζουν και πιο χοντρά, και καλύτερα θωρακισμένα καλώδια!

- - - Updated - - -

Ευτυχώς έφτιαξε ο καιρός, και δουλεύανε σήμερα στην τρύπα.

Είδα ότι βάλανε κορδέλες σε όλο τον δρόμο, αλλά δεν είχαν σκάψει αλλού ακόμη..

- - - Updated - - -

*Βγήκε νέα απόφαση, έγινε αλλαγή τεχνολογίας στο A/K..*
για τις VDSL καμπίνες.. οι FTTH μένουν ως έχουν..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...10#post6493010

Μικρό το κακό..  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Ευτυχώς που δεν αλλάζουν τα νέα και για τις FTTH γιατί το είχα όνειρο...
Μη μου το χαλάσουν... βέβαια εγώ κανονικά στην 444-143 είμαι για 2019 Q2, αλλά λογικά μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα του '19 μπορεί να έχει γίνει κάτι...  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν στην Φαιδριάδων βάλανε μία τεράστια μούφα (!) στον λάκο εκεί και φύγανε..

Νόμισα ότι ήταν κανένα καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ τόσο χονδρό που ήταν!
Φανταστείτε πόσα άλλα καλώδια και συνδέσεις παίρνουν από εκεί!  :Cool: 
Μάλλον στο ρεζίλι καφάο απέναντι πηγαίνει.

Σήμερα δεν είδα άλλα έργα..

Έχω νέα και για Inalan, θα σας τα γράψω στο άλλο θέμα!  :Wink: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...23#post6493023

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, και σε εμενα κατω στο πεζοδρομιο κατι τετοιες εχουν βαλει δεν εχουν σχεση με τις VDSL φυσικα αλλα ειναι βελτιωση των χαλκων σαφως που θα βοηθησουν μετα!

----------


## nino1908

Προχωρούν οι εργασίες Wind -inalan?

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα!

Της Wind έχουν "παγώσει"..  :Cool: 

Της Inalan προχωρούν με γρήγορο ρυθμό!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE%CE%BD%CE%B1

- - - Updated - - -

Εσείς εκεί ακόμη τίποτα ?

----------


## DoSMaN

Κάνει κρύο για την Wind μάλλον και δε μπορούν να κουνηθούν...

----------


## nino1908

Το περίμενα από Wind. Σκάβει λίγο σταματάει. Ελπίζω τώρα να έρθουν από τα μέρη μου  (Κολωνό)

----------


## totomis

χτες το μεσημέρι , που πέρασα, είχαν 2 τεράστιες μπομπίνες από τους κίτρινους σωλήνες, στη γωνία Αμοργού με Ι.Δροσοπούλου, και έσκαβαν χαντάκι και περνούσαν σωλήνες στην Αμοργού προς την Πατησίων

----------


## DoSMaN

> χτες το μεσημέρι , που πέρασα, είχαν 2 τεράστιες μπομπίνες από τους κίτρινους σωλήνες, στη γωνία Αμοργού με Ι.Δροσοπούλου, και έσκαβαν χαντάκι και περνούσαν σωλήνες στην Αμοργού προς την Πατησίων


Ήταν της Wind όμως; μήπως ήταν της Inalan;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ήταν της Wind όμως; μήπως ήταν της Inalan;


εκει περα δε νομιζω οτι κατι κανει η inalan, μαλλον παει για το ΑΚ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ απο εκει ειναι πολυ χαμηλα αυτο το σημειο.

----------


## DoSMaN

Σωστά, είναι 2 στενά έξω από το πλάνο...
Για να δούμε αν θα περάσουν και την Πατησίων κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## Iris07

> χτες το μεσημέρι , που πέρασα, είχαν 2 τεράστιες μπομπίνες από τους κίτρινους σωλήνες, στη γωνία Αμοργού με Ι.Δροσοπούλου, και έσκαβαν χαντάκι και περνούσαν σωλήνες στην Αμοργού προς την Πατησίων


Ώπα!!
Αυτό μοιάζει με έργα της Wind!
H Inalan δεν έχει τεράστιες κουλούρες.. 
ούτε και κίτρινες μάλλον..

και προς Πατησίων.. ακούς dosman ??  :Cool: 

 

Σίγουρα μοιάζει για συνέχεια των έργων της Wind!

- - - Updated - - -

Θα περάσω εκεί που είχαν μείνει τα έργα να δω, αλλά
*Κάποιος να αναλάβει να κοιτάει τα έργα κάτω από την Πατησίων!*  :Very Happy: 

Εγώ την περιοχή από Πατησίων μέχρι πάνω στην Καυκάσου οκ μπορώ να την ελέγχω!  :Wink:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ώπα!!
> Αυτό μοιάζει με έργα της Wind!
> H Inalan δεν έχει τεράστιες κουλούρες.. 
> ούτε και κίτρινες μάλλον..
> 
> και προς Πατησίων.. ακούς dosman ?? 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Ακούω, ακούω και περιμένω την κάθετη τομή κάποια στιγμή... (να δω πως θα το κάνουν βέβαια, -λογικά το βράδυ που δεν έχει κίνηση εκεί-)
Εγώ μπορώ να σας ενημερώσω κάτω από την Πατησίων αν και εφόσον περάσουν οι άτιμοι...!!!
Άντε να δούμε αν θα προλάβουμε και το κουπόνι...
Μέχρι στιγμής το 11253 δεν είναι μέσα... είναι το 11251 και 11252, έλεος δηλαδή... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Iris07

Ορίστε και φώτο με το κάτω μέρος της περιοχής μας, άμα θέλετε να την σχεδιάζετε!  :Wink: 

Εγώ την σχεδιάζω με το free *InfanView*, (F12 για paint) μιάς και δεν έχω photoshop τώρα..  :Razz: 
https://www.irfanview.com/

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι, εκεί με τα κουπόνια έχει κολλήσει η ενημέρωση των T.K..
μάλλον περιμένουν τις εταιρίες να προχωρήσουν τα έργα και να τους δώσουν τους δρόμους που θα καλύψουν..

----------


## DoSMaN

Και πες ότι ενημερώνονται οι ΤΚ και βγαίνει και ο δικός μου...
Αν πάρω κουπόνι και δεν προλάβει να έρθει μέχρι τότε η Wind τι γίνεται;
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι μέχρι το τέλος του 1ου 3μήνου του '19.

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ νομίζω ότι είχα ακούσει ότι θα ανανεώνεται η προθεσμία..

Τώρα βλέπω, η απόφαση λέει:

_ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ
Η ενεργοποίηση των SFBB_vouchers θα πρέπει να
έχει πραγματοποιηθεί μέχρι και την 31η Μαρτίου 2019,
η δε λήξη της επιδοτούμενης περιόδου δεν μπορεί να
υπερβαίνει τους 24 μήνες από την ενεργοποίησή τους.
Η καταληκτική ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης δύναται να
παραταθεί με απόφαση της ΕΔΟΤΠΕ._

_Επιτελική Δομή ΕΣΠΑ τομέα Τεχνολογίας Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών (ΕΔΟΤΠΕ)_

- - - Updated - - -

Πιστεύω θα ανανεωθεί.. 
εδώ θα αργήσει να ξεκινήσει και το FTTH της Vodafone στην Λ.Αλεξάνδρας.

----------


## nino1908

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Της Wind έχουν "παγώσει".. 
> 
> Της Inalan προχωρούν με γρήγορο ρυθμό!
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE%CE%BD%CE%B1
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εσείς εκεί ακόμη τίποτα ?


μια απο τα ιδια τιποτα

----------


## Iris07

Λοιπόν ωραία.. προχωράει τα έργα η Wind!

Κατέβηκε την *Αμοργού*, βγήκε στην *Πατησίων* και πέρασε απέναντι!

*Αμοργού & Ιωαν. Δροσοπούλου* έφτιαξε μάλιστα και φρεάτιο Νο.1! (Photo 2)

Ενώ ένα ίδιο φρεάτιο Νο.2 έφτιαξε και μόλις πέρασε κάθετα στην *Πατησίων & Βλαβιανού*!  :One thumb up: 

Εκτός από τις 2 μεγάλες κουλούρες με την κίτρινη σωλήνα (photo 1)
Αμοργού και Πατησίων έχει αφήσει και 2 μεγάλες κουλούρες με μαύρη σωλήνα!

Δεν είδα κορδέλες εκεί γύρω στην Πατησίων.. να δούμε πως θα πάει τώρα.. 
αλλά για να έχει τις κουλούρες θα προχωρήσει!  :Wink: 

Λοιπόν *dosman* κάποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα πέρνα από Πατησίων & Βλαβιανού να δεις προς τα που θα πάει!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> μια απο τα ιδια τιποτα


Μαζί γράφαμε..
χμμμ.. τι να πω με εσάς!  :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Λοιπόν ωραία.. προχωράει τα έργα η Wind!
> 
> Κατέβηκε την *Αμοργού*, βγήκε στην *Πατησίων* και πέρασε απέναντι!
> 
> *Αμοργού & Ιωαν. Δροσοπούλου* έφτιαξε μάλιστα και φρεάτιο! (Photo 2)
> 
> Ενώ ένα ίδιο φρεάτιο έφτιαξε και μόλις πέρασε κάθετα στην *Πατησίων & Βλαβιανού*! 
> 
> Εκτός από τις 2 μεγάλες κουλούρες με την κίτρινη σωλήνα (photo 1)
> ...


WHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Πέρασε απέναντι η ρουφιάνα;;;;
Ετοιμάζω πάρτυ!!!!!!!!!!
Ένα στενό από το πεζόδρομο της Νομικού είναι...!!!
Πω ρε φίλε... και μόνο χθες το λέγαμε...
Θα σας ενημερώνω μιας και μένω δίπλα...

Ας πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο από αύριο που έχω ρεπό, στη Nova να δω πότε λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου... χαχαχαχα

Με πιάνει ό,τι έχει πιάσει τον Νικηφόρο με την Inalan τώρα... χαχαχαχα
Σαν παιδάκι κάνω... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Iris07

Χεχε..  :Very Happy: 

Λοιπόν ενημέρωσα και τον χάρτη, οι 2 θαλασσί κουκίδες είναι τα φρεάτια!  :Wink: 

Σικίνου και Κυθήρων που είχε αφήσει κάτι σωλήνες στον αέρα όρθιες μάλλον κάθονται έτσι όπως είδα από λίγο μακριά,
οπότε δεν πήγα κοντά.

Νομίζω ότι θα κατέβει προς τα κάτω dosman.. 
μάλλον δεν θα πάει από Πατησίων τώρα..  :Cool: 

Το Α/Κ της περιοχής είναι πιο χαμηλά.. μάλλον από κανένα πιο απόμερο δρόμο θα περνάνε οι οπτικές του A/K!  :Cool: 

Πάτμου υπάρχουν κάτι αυλάκια από παλιά.. ίσως βγει εκεί να στρίψει..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0081...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## DoSMaN

Α.. ξέχασα να πω ότι σήμερα που ερχόμουν δουλειά, είδα ότι έσκαβαν και έφτιαχναν φρεάτια εκεί στο e-shop στη Γαλατσίου και Μαρκορά.
Αν μπορέσω να σταματήσω με το αμάξι όπως θα γυρνάω, θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες (ή θα βγάλω καμία από την camera του αυτοκινήτου χαχαχα)

(δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια ότι ήταν wind δεν πρόσεξα σωλήνες κλπ)

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, χαμος γινεται ε? πωπω χαμος!
τι εμαθα χτες δεν το ηξερα, η NOVA δεν δινει VDSL εκτος απο αν εχει καποιος καμπινες OTE?
δλδ για την Κυψελη οσοι εχουν nova και θελουν να πανε σε VDSL μετα θα πρεπει να αλλαξουν παροχο!

Εγω παντως νιωθω οπως οταν μετα την απλη PSTN εβαλα ISDN 64, την ιδια χαρα εχω....
ή και οπως μετα απο αυτες ηρθε η πρωτη ADSL 384! πωπω μιλαμε τι πανυγηρια εκανα τοτε!!! ΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΧΑ :Laughing:  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα..

Εγώ παλιάαα ήμουν στην HOL, τότε τι είχαμε 64 Kbps νομίζω..
και κάποια στιγμή μόλις βγήκε το ADSL.. έδωσε δωρεάν στην ίδια τιμή θυμάμαι σε όποιον συνδρομητή ήθελε να βάλει.. 
ή 128 ή 256 ήταν.. (?)  δεν θυμάμαι καλά..

Και πήγα και πήρα ADSL Modem..

Τηλ. και πρόσβαση είχα μείνει στον OTE, 
αλλά Internet πλήρωνα στην HOL..

----------


## Nikiforos

εγω θυμαμαι οτι η ADSL ξεκινησε απο τα 384 δεν ειχε λιγοτερο. Δε νομιζω να κανω λαθος.
Η ISDN με τα 2 καναλια μαζι εδινε 128kbps ειχα και για λιγο και απο αυτην πριν τα 384kbps της VDSL.
Τοτε IRC εποχες με βλεπανε με ISDN και τρελενοντουσαν ειχαν πολλοι λιγοι στην αρχη.

- - - Updated - - -

Για την ιστορια λεει μερικα εδω https://odysonline.gr/2008/06/pos-ir...l-stin-ellada/
πωπω απιστευτα πραγματα μου φαινονται χαχααχχαχα ρε που παμε ρεεεε.... :Razz: 

Ιστορικα εγω pstn 33-35kbps - isdn 64kbps - isdn 2 καναλια 128kbps - adsl 384kbps - adsl 512kbps - adsl 2mbps (δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχαμε και 1) - adsl εως 10mbps ειχα vivodi - adsl εως 24 13,5mbps με Netone και σημερα 10mbps με το ζορι με nova και ΟΤΕ πριν....νομιζω εχουμε μεινει ποολλυυυυ πισω εδω στην Κυψελη.....αντι μπροστα παμε πισω!  :Thumb down: 
Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει!

----------


## Iris07

> εγω θυμαμαι οτι η ADSL ξεκινησε απο τα 384 δεν ειχε λιγοτερο. Δε νομιζω να κανω λαθος.
> Η ISDN με τα 2 καναλια μαζι εδινε 128kbps ειχα και για λιγο και απο αυτην πριν τα 384kbps της VDSL.
> Τοτε IRC εποχες με βλεπανε με ISDN και τρελενοντουσαν ειχαν πολλοι λιγοι στην αρχη.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για την ιστορια λεει μερικα εδω https://odysonline.gr/2008/06/pos-ir...l-stin-ellada/
> πωπω απιστευτα πραγματα μου φαινονται χαχααχχαχα ρε που παμε ρεεεε....


Μάλλον ήταν κάτι κόλπα της HOL τότε!  :Cool: 

*HOL HOME Any Access 100*
Αποκτήστε το HOL HOME anyACCESS 100 και χρησιμοποιήστε τη σύνδεσή σας ως απλή PSTN 56Kbps, 
ή ISDN 64Kbps ή ακόμα απολαύστε τα προνόμια της αδιάκοπης πρόσβασης στο internet με *ADSL στα 128kbps* - χωρίς διαδικασίες dial-up και login.

*HOL HOME Any Access 200*
Με δυνατότητα επιλογής στον τρόπο και την ταχύτητα πρόσβασης μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τη σύνδεσή σας ως απλή PSTN 56Kbps, 
ή ISDN 128Kbps ή ακόμα να απολαύσετε τα προνόμια της αδιάκοπης πρόσβασης στο internet με *ADSL 256 Kbps* ανάλογα με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή που έχετε διαθέσιμη κάθε φορά.

http://www.infotrade.gr/product.aspx?id=49
&
http://www.infotrade.gr/product.aspx?id=51

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν ξερω τι κολπα ειναι αυτα οσους παροχους ηξερα τοτε απο 384 ξεκινησαν την ADSL το αναφερει και το αρθρο ποιο πανω. Ηταν βλεπω πρωτοπορα η HOL τοτε!
Αν θυμαμαι καλα τοτε πληρωνα και ΟΤΕ και αλλη εταιρια για το ιντερνετ ειχα και altec telecoms και forthnet στα 384 και 512 αργοτερα.

----------


## Iris07

> Α.. ξέχασα να πω ότι σήμερα που ερχόμουν δουλειά, είδα ότι έσκαβαν και έφτιαχναν φρεάτια εκεί στο e-shop στη Γαλατσίου και Μαρκορά.
> Αν μπορέσω να σταματήσω με το αμάξι όπως θα γυρνάω, θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες (ή θα βγάλω καμία από την camera του αυτοκινήτου χαχαχα)
> 
> (δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια ότι ήταν wind δεν πρόσεξα σωλήνες κλπ)


Ο OTE τους φτιάχνει μάλλον FTTH τους τυχερούς, όπως διάβασα κάπου εδώ!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν ξερω τι κολπα ειναι αυτα οσους παροχους ηξερα τοτε απο 384 ξεκινησαν την ADSL το αναφερει και το αρθρο ποιο πανω. Ηταν βλεπω πρωτοπορα η HOL τοτε!
> Αν θυμαμαι καλα τοτε πληρωνα και ΟΤΕ και αλλη εταιρια για το ιντερνετ ειχα και altec telecoms και forthnet στα 384 και 512 αργοτερα.


Κάποιο κόλπο θα ήταν να μοιράσει το Bandwidth και να βγάλει συνδρομές για όλους!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ πάντως (μιας και κάνουμε flashback offtopic) ξεκίνησα με ΟΤΕ adsl με αυτά που έπαιρνες από το περίπτερο και έξυνες και είχες για κάποιες ώρες internet (και καλά για να δοκιμάσεις την υπηρεσία).
Μετά πλήρωνα ΟΤΕ και έκανα συνδρομή Forthnet, μετά πήγα forthnet στα 384 και 512 και ήμουν από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές της στο 1mbit τότε και μάλιστα για όσο διάστημα ήταν σε beta, δεν πλήρωνα συνδρομή.
Μετά πήγα στα 2 ή 4 (δε θυμάμαι) και μετά στο ως 24 (που στην αρχή κλείδωνα στα 22 και μετά από κάτι βαριές πυρκαγιές στην Αττική, έπεσα στα 12 -τυχαίο γεγονός μάλλον-)

Δε ξέρω τι λέτε πάντως εσείς αλλά εγώ το μοντεμάκι USR 56 που είχα το είχα κάνει aDSL από πριν έρθει η aDSL... χαχαχαχα
Το είχα μόνιμα ανοιχτό, με εκτροπή το σταθερό στο κινητό για να μην πέφτει η γραμμή αν καλούσε κάποιος και ο λογαριασμός 400€ το μήνα... χαχαχαχαχαχα
Τότε δε δούλευα και οι γονείς μου ψαχνόντουσαν... :P

(τη θυμάστε την Xtream σύνδεση; που σου έδινε τζάμπα συνδρομή αλλά σου είχε και μια μπάρα μόνιμα από κάτω στην taskbar; )

----------


## Nikiforos

την ειχα πολυ καιρο αυτη με την μπαρα και μετα κολαγε μονιμα και εριχνα καντηλια ή επεφτε η συνδεση!
αχαχχααχχαχαχα

ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα επειδη παμε μπροστα και να μην συνεχισουμε τις αναδρομες ας πουμε για τα εργα VDSL !  :Smile: 
δλδ πανε για συνδεση στο ΑΚ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ ???

----------


## Iris07

Τίποτα.. τίποτα.. δεν μας σταματά!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## DoSMaN

Λοιπόν... πέρασα και είδα το ωραίο φρεάτιο στην Πατησίων και τις μαύρες σωλήνες από την απέναντι μεριά...
Στο φρεάτιο αριστερά και δεξιά φαίνεται σαν να ήταν παλιά σκαμμένο και να είχαν περάσει από εκεί κάτι... ωστόσο μπορεί να είναι και το οδόστρωμα προς καθίζηση... χαχαχαχα

Αύριο έχω δουλειές εξωτερικές οπότε θα περάσω και το πρωί να ρίξω μια ματιά και αν πετύχω το συνεργείο, να δω αν θα πάρω κανένα hint πως θα κινηθούν...!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iris07

:One thumb up: 

Κοίταξα και την Μιχαήλ Νομικού στην αρχή, και είδα ένα ειδικό φρεάτιο και ένα μικρό αυλάκι,
αλλά ήταν του OTE νομίζω! (Είχε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του)

----------


## DoSMaN

> Κοίταξα και την Μιχαήλ Νομικού στην αρχή, και είδα ένα ειδικό φρεάτιο και ένα μικρό αυλάκι,
> αλλά ήταν του OTE νομίζω! (Είχε ένα αυτοκίνητο από πάνω του)


Του ΟΤΕ είναι, το γράφει πάνω...
Παλιότερα είχα δει που σκάβανε και το πέρναγαν...
Κατεβαίνει Νομικού από Πατησίων, στρίβει αριστερά στη Φιλαδελφέως και συνεχίζει ευθεία μέχρι την Σκαλιστήρι όπου ανεβαίνει ξανά προς Πατησίων...
Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί πάει έτσι και όχι ευθεία από την Πατησίων...

Βέβαια δε με νοιάζει και πολύ, αλλά αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι αν για κάποιο λόγο προχωρήσει και η Wind την Πατησίων και θελήσει να κατέβει τη Νομικού θα έχει θέμα, γιατί οι γιωτάδες του ΟΤΕ, έσκαψαν εκεί που είδες το φρεάτιο και μετά περνάει σχεδόν κάθετα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο για να συνεχίσει ευθεία και να στρίψει αριστερά...
Οπότε για να περάσει η Wind από εκεί, θα πρέπει είτε να σκάψει πιο πάνω είτε να κάνει ζημιά στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή...

----------


## Iris07

Σωστός!
Οπότε καλύτερα τους βολεύει η Βλαβιανού!

Κάτσε να δούμε τι θα κάνει με την Inalan παραπάνω το Bobcat της Wind!  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά τι έγινε.. ?
Είδες μήπως βάλανε τίποτα κορδέλες εκεί δίπλα ?  :Cool: 

Νέα εβδομάδα μπήκε.. καλό καιρό θα έχει..
Δεν ξέρω εάν δουλεύουν και βράδι.. κάπου εδώ είχα διαβάσει και κάτι τέτοια!  :Laughing:

----------


## DoSMaN

Θα δω τι έχει γίνει σήμερα (ελπίζω) μετά τις 7-7.30 που θα γυρίσω από γραφείο.
Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι εκεί στον ΑΒ πρέπει να πήραν τις μαύρες κουλούρες χθες που πέρασα με το αυτοκίνητο.

Επίσης...

Επειδή έχω ξεκινήσει εργασίες για φυσικό αέριο (μένει να γίνει η εξωτερική εγκατάσταση) ξέρετε αν θα μπει η οπτική (όταν με το καλό έρθει) από το μπαλκόνι (τύπου INALAN) ή μέσα από την πολυκατοικία;
Αν είναι το 1ο (να το κάνω όπως νομίζω ο Νικηφόρος έκανε και) να φτιάξω κάπου κάπως κάποια αναμονή...

----------


## jkoukos

Για την όδευση της οπτικής ίνας, θα γίνει σχετική μελέτη με επιτόπου έλεγχο από κοινού των τεχνικών της εταιρείας και τον διαχειριστή της οικοδομής, όσον αφορά τον βέλτιστο και ασφαλέστερο τρόπο όδευσης. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει με σιγουριά, ποιος τρόπος θα επιλεχθεί εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. όπως είχα δει στο θέμα για τον Βύρωνα, ανάλογα μπορεί να γίνει και με τους 2 τρόπους..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BD%CE%B1%CF%82

1ον το πως είναι δυνατόν να το κάνει το συνεργείο..
(βέβαια συνεργείο από συνεργείο μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικές δυνατότητες..  :Thinking: )

και 2ον πως θα συμφωνήσουν ίσως οι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## DoSMaN

Χαχαχαχχαχααχαχχαχαχα...

Στη δική μου πολυκατοικία ~60 διαμερισμάτων με μόνο 10 ιδιοκτήτες που μένουμε και άκρη δε βγάζουμε ούτε με τα πάρα πολύ βασικά, περιμένετε να συμφωνήσουμε σε αυτό;;; χαχα

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει χειρότερη πολυκατοικία δυστυχώς από τη δική μας...

----------


## jkoukos

Και φυσικό αέριο πως περνάτε;

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε, με αυτές τις πολύ μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες! :-\
(βλέπω από έναν φίλο μου τι τραβάει..)

Αα, με τις κουλούρες... τι στο καλό κουβαλήσανε 4 μεγάλες εκεί,
δεν πιστεύω να την κοπανήσανε!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Είναι αυτόνομο στο μπαλκόνι του κάθε ένοικου όταν και όποτε θέλει εκείνος...
Έτσι κι αλλιώς επειδή είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο και βάση νομοθεσίας, δε χρειάζεται άδεια από τους υπόλοιπους ενοίκους.
Εγώ είμαι ο τελευταίος ιδιοκτήτης που βάζει αέριο...

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι βρε σύ. Αλλά με κάποιον τρόπο έφθασε εκεί. Προφανώς εξωτερικά. Εκεί δεν υπήρχε αντίδραση;
Μα ούτε και στην εγκατάσταση της οπτικής ίνας βάσει νομοθεσίας χρειάζεται έγκριση από τους υπόλοιπους ενοίκους. Έστω κι ένας εκ των ιδιοκτητών να θέλει, η εγκατάσταση θα γίνει.

----------


## DoSMaN

Για το αέριο επειδή το καλοριφέρ (κεντρική θέρμανση) δε λειτουργούσε ~10 χρόνια (είχε γίνει μέχρι και αφαίρεση καυστήρα), έγινε συνέλευση για τους ιδιοκτήτες καθώς όσο περισσότεροι τόσο καλύτερη τιμή από το συνεργείο που θα έκανε τις εγκαταστάσεις...

Εγώ δε μπορούσα τότε και το έκανα τώρα, 2 χρόνια μετά μέσω του εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον.

Οπότε δε νομίζω να έχουμε θέμα για εγκατάσταση εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά για ίνες...
(πριν 2 χρόνια ποντίκια μας έφαγαν ΟΛΑ τα καλώδια στην πολυκατοικία και ήρθε συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ και έσκαψε στο πεζόδρομο για να βάλει εξωτερικά μέσα σε σωλήνα τα νέα καλώδια...)

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ σχετικές πληροφορίες. Δεν χρειάζεται καν συνέλευση.
Στην παρούσα περίπτωση το κόστος είναι στάνταρτ και πληρώνεται από τον ιδιοκτήτη του κάθε διαμερίσματος εφόσον συνδεθεί με το νέο δίκτυο. Είτε ένας είτε 100 συνδεθούν, η τιμή σύνδεσης είναι η ίδια.
Απλά τώρα συμφέρει διότι υπάρχει το δέλεαρ της έκπτωση λόγω της δράσης sfbb.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Θα δω τι έχει γίνει σήμερα (ελπίζω) μετά τις 7-7.30 που θα γυρίσω από γραφείο.
> Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι εκεί στον ΑΒ πρέπει να πήραν τις μαύρες κουλούρες χθες που πέρασα με το αυτοκίνητο.
> 
> Επίσης...
> 
> Επειδή έχω ξεκινήσει εργασίες για φυσικό αέριο (μένει να γίνει η εξωτερική εγκατάσταση) ξέρετε αν θα μπει η οπτική (όταν με το καλό έρθει) από το μπαλκόνι (τύπου INALAN) ή μέσα από την πολυκατοικία;
> Αν είναι το 1ο (να το κάνω όπως νομίζω ο Νικηφόρος έκανε και) να φτιάξω κάπου κάπως κάποια αναμονή...


καλησπέρα, καταρχην το θεμα εδω δεν ειναι της Inalan, το λεω επειδη την ανεφερες.
Για την οπτικη ινα τωρα στο διαμερισμα επειδη ρωτησα ηδη και το ξερω και απο την δουλεια μου αλλα και επειδη ηρθε ο ελεγχος για να δωσουν στον δικο μου λεβητα δεν πρεπει να ειναι μαζι καλωδια οτιδηποτε και αν ειναι αυτα μαζι με σωληνες αεριου. Για να ειναι διπλα διπλα πρεπει να ειναι μεσα σε μανσον, ειτε πλαστικη σωληνα, ειτε σπυραλ χοντρο, αλλιως απαγορευεται απο τους κανονισμους οποτε την ινα οπως την βαζουν την ξεχναμε να κανει παρεα σε σιδηροσωληνες αεριου....
Επειδη ρωτησα για εμενα μου ειπαν να την περασω απο την αλλη πλευρα του μπαλκονιου ειτε οπως την βαζουν ειτε μεσα σε μανσον.
Για το μπαλκονι οπως περνανε στο υπνοδωματιο οι χαλκοσωληνες για την θερμανση και Ζ.Ν.Χ και τα ηλεκτρικα εχω αφησει στον τοιχο ενα σπυραλ Φ28 ενα κομματακι για μανσον και απο εκει θα περασει η οπτικη.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν μιλουσες και για οπτικες απο καμπινες αν δωσουν κτλ δεν ξερω πως περνανε αυτες.

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ η Wind.. Εκεί η Wind..

Που είναι η Wind ??  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Λοιπόν.. πήγα σήμερα να παίξω ένα ΚΙΝΟ (και τ' άλλο... χαχα) στην Πατησίων στον Γιώργο και πέρασα να δω τι γίνεται και με τη φιλενάδα...
Τίποτα λοιπόν... μούγκα... θα κρατάει μούτρα μάλλον...

Δεν έχει κορδέλες πουθενά δυστυχώς... Πάντως τελικά οι μαύροι σωλήνες είναι ακόμα απέναντι στον ΑΒ, απλά νομίζω ότι τις "μάζεψαν" λίγο και τις έβαλαν λίγο πιο μέσα, γι' αυτό και δεν τις είχα δει προχθες που πέρασα...

----------


## Iris07

Χμμμ.. τι στο καλό κουβαλήσανε εκεί 4 μεγάλες κουλούρες ??
Για να κάνουν 1 τετράγωνο μόνο.. δεν μπορεί..

Αφού κάθονται εκεί οι κουλούρες οκ, θα δούμε και τις επόμενες μέρες..
ίσως περιμένουν να έρθει η ημερομηνία που έχουν άδεια για να αρχίσουν τα έργα.

Μπορεί αυτό το τετράγωνο που κάνανε τώρα να ήταν υπόλοιπο που έμενε από την 1η γραμμή..  :Cool: 



Θέλω να περάσω κάποια στιγμή να δω εάν κάνανε κάτι και με αυτές τις σωλήνες εδώ..

Για φρεάτιο είναι άραγε ?  :Thinking: 
Αλλά όταν πέρασα την τελευταία φορά δεν είχαν φτιάξει κάποιο, όπως παρακάτω.

Στην αρχή σκεφτόμουν ότι μπορεί να είναι για καμπίνα VDSL, 
αλλά εκεί δίπλα δεν έχει κάποια καμπίνα ADSL..
Χμμ.. για να δούμε!

*Η επόμενη μεγάλη συγκίνηση θα είναι όταν δω την 1η βάση για καμπίνα VDSL!!*  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλά κάτσε!!
.. όλο το ξεχνάω.. γιατί δεν έχουμε δει πολλές ακόμη..  :Cool: 

*εάν μιλάμε για καμπίνα FTTH δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει δίπλα της καμπίνα ADSL!* 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης της Wind συνεχίζονται γοργά στην Πολίχνη. Εδώ οι βάσεις για τις καμπίνες 137 και 141/142 (θα μπουν σε μία). Την πρώτη ήδη την τοποθέτησαν σήμερα.


Βάσεις Wind VDSL πάνω.. 
και βάση Wind FTTH κάτω!  :Wink: 



- - - Updated - - -

 

Τελικά οι σωλήνες κάθονται ακόμη έτσι.. 
δεν έχουν φτιάξει κάτι άλλο εκεί..

Οπότε μια που πέρασα που πέρασα
είπα να βγάλω μία φώτο τα σωληνάκια μέσα στην κίτρινη σωλήνα, που είδα!  :Laughing: 

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να βάλουν καμιά ταινία εκεί.

----------


## spsomas

Πάντως περνάνε 7 ίνες από 1 σωλήνα;

----------


## Iris07

Εννοείς 7 οπτικές ίνες για καθένα από τα 7 σωληνάκια που έχει η κίτρινη σωλήνα ?  :Cool: 

Χμ.. μπορεί και πιο πολλές..  :Thinking: 

Δείτε παρακάτω 2 φώτο πως βάζουν μετά τις οπτικές ίνες!




> Σήμερα 26/11 περνούν οπτικές Εθν. Αντιστάσεως και Λακωνίας . Ο τεχνικός ειπε για δεύτερο τρίμηνο του 19.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199082 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199083

----------


## realisto

Παιδιά, στην Πατησίων δίπλα στον Βασιλόπουλο που λέτε για τις σωλήνες, είχανε σκάψει και κάτι κάνανε και στις 2 πλευρές της λεωφόρου πριν από 2 εβδομάδες περίπου και μετά τα κλείσανε. Θυμάμαι έβρεχε πολύ εκείνες τις μέρες. Κάτι κάνανε και με το φρεάτιο που είναι από την κάτω πλευρά της Πατησίων, πίσω από το περίπτερο του πακιστανού.
Η κάθετη γραμμή στην λεωφόρο σε εκείνο το σημείο δεν θυμάμε να υπήρχε πριν πάντως.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι! είχα περάσει και τα είδα!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...57#post6499357

Εάν δεις πουθενά αλλού έργα ή κορδέλες για έργα ενημέρωσε μας!  :Wink:

----------


## DoSMaN

Σήμερα όπως κατέβαινα την Αμοργού για να πάω για ψώνια ΑΒ, είδα ή στην Νάξου και Αμοργού ή στην Δροσοπούλου και Αμοργού (μάλλον το 1ο) να έχουν κίτρινους σωλήνες στη γωνία του δρόμου...
Έβγαλα φωτογραφία μέσα από το αμάξι... (don't try this at car)  :Razz: 



Δεν θυμάμαι να τις είχα ξαναδει τις προηγούμενες μέρες...

----------


## Iris07

Βάζω στοίχημα ότι είναι εκεί που της είδα και εγώ, πριν μέρες.. Δροσοπούλου..  :Razz: 

Εσύ τις φωτογράφισες από τον δρόμο προς το πεζοδρόμιο..
εγώ από το πεζοδρόμιο προς τον δρόμο!  :Very Happy: 

Βλέπω το κολωνάκι και στην φώτο σου..  :Razz: 
(Ήταν 2..)

Οπότε πιστεύω να ξεκινήσουν σύντομα τα έργα και πάλι!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πιστεύω ότι με βάση και τα φρεάτια που φτιάξανε 2 διαδρομές μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν..

- Η μία είναι κατά μήκος της Δροσοπούλου για να πιάσουν την υπόλοιπη περιοχή.
Δροσοπούλου είχε ανοίξει αυλάκι και η Vodafone στο κομμάτι της, πρόσφατα.

- Η να κατέβουν κάτω από την Πατησίων από τους δρομους που λέγαμε για να πάνε ακόμη πιο χαμηλά.

- - - Updated - - -

Πριν λίγο:

ΟΤΕ και CNF έχουν ανοίξει κάτι φρεάτια του OTE στην Φαιδριάδων και κάνουν εργασίες.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, δειτε εδώ στις ειδήσεις η wind σε αλλα που θα επρεπε ηδη να εχουν τι γινεται : https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Νίκαια διαβαστε σχολια δλδ.
Όπως φαινεται για καποιον λογο αργουν πολύ οι καμπινες να παρουν ρευμα και μαλλον συμβαινει το ιδιο με με της vodafone τις καμπινες στο άλλο θεμα για την υπολοιπη Κυψελη.
Γιατι ομως να καθυστερουν τοσο πολυ να παρουν ρευμα? εχει καποιο θεμα η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ?

----------


## Iris07

Τρέχα γύρευε!!  :Cool: 

Μπορεί να είναι θέμα καθυστέρησης στις άδειες..
(το είχε πει ένας τεχνικός της Wind σε κάποιον εδώ μέσα)
(Δες μόνο πόσα A/K έχει ο δήμος μας που γίνονται τώρα έργα)

Μπορεί να είναι θέμα εργολάβων του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
(να μην προλαβαίνουν όλες τις δουλειές.)

Αλλά ας τα παίρνουμε ένα - ένα τα πράγματα.
Κάτσε να μπουν πρώτα οι σωλήνες, οι καμπίνες και οι οπτικές!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Σε μένα κάτω από την Πατησίων πάντως δεν είδα τίποτα να κινείται...
Ούτε χαρτάκια ούτε τίποτα...

Εντάξει σαν προθεσμία είναι 2Q19 αν θυμάμαι καλά, οπότε δεν ελπίζω και σε πολλά για φέτος...  :Sad:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι είναι ως Ιούνιο του 2019, έχουμε 6 μήνες ακόμη..  :Cool: 

Εάν τυχόν μπορείς κάποια στιγμή πέρνα με το αυτοκίνητο από Δροσοπούλου να ρίξεις μία ματιά.
Αν μπορέσω θα περάσω και εγώ κάποια μέρα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ναι είναι ως Ιούνιο του 2019, έχουμε 6 μήνες ακόμη.. 
> 
> Εάν τυχόν μπορείς κάποια στιγμή πέρνα με το αυτοκίνητο από Δροσοπούλου να ρίξεις μία ματιά.
> Αν μπορέσω θα περάσω και εγώ κάποια μέρα.


Σήμερα θα περάσω σχολώντας από τη δουλειά γιατί έχω "delivery" συνάδελφο που μένει κοντά οπότε θα κατέβω την Κύθνου ή την Αμοργού και θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## andreas p

> Ναι είναι ως Ιούνιο του 2019, έχουμε 6 μήνες ακόμη.. 
> 
> Εάν τυχόν μπορείς κάποια στιγμή πέρνα με το αυτοκίνητο από Δροσοπούλου να ρίξεις μία ματιά.
> Αν μπορέσω θα περάσω και εγώ κάποια μέρα.


Καλημερα σε ολους!
Δυστυχως, καμμια κινηση απο Wind στα γνωστα σημεια...

----------


## DoSMaN

Η Wind αφοσιώνεται τώρα σε μεγάλες/grande περιοχές...
Σιγά μην ασχοληθεί με τα ταπεινά Πατήσια σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα...  :Sad:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! η Wind στην περιοχη μας θα δινει και οπτικες από καμπινα μεχρι διαμερίσματα?
εχει σημασια η αποσταση μας από την καμπινα? και αν ναι μεχρι ποσα μετρα?
Για να εβαζα VDSL ΜΟΝΟ αν εδιναν οπτικη μεχρι το σπιτι και ΜΟΝΟ με Wind παροχο (εχει και τηλεοραση btw μεσω ιντερνετ), αλλα σε εμενα θα ερθει πρωτη η Inalan με "ετη φωτος" διαφορά...

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, θα δίνει οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι..
και δεν παίζει ρόλο καθόλου η απόσταση από την καμπίνα.

Aλλά, όπως σου έχω πει 2-3 φορές πρέπει να βρεις το καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση,
για να δεις τι περιμένεις!  :Cool: 

Που στο καλό πήγε τώρα η Wind ??
Αλλά για να τα λέμε όλα είχε παρατήσει κάτι A/K που είναι πριν από εμάς..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Για να καταλάβουμε την πικρή αλήθεια όπως μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...66#post6505166

η Wind κάνει τώρα event για A/K που ήταν για Q4 2017 & Q1 2018 !!

----------


## jkoukos

Πληροφοριακά δεν παίζει το όποιο DSL στην οπτική ίνα παρά μόνον σε χαλκό.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ναι, θα δίνει οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι..
> και δεν παίζει ρόλο καθόλου η απόσταση από την καμπίνα.
> 
> Aλλά, όπως σου έχω πει 2-3 φορές πρέπει να βρεις το καφάο που παίρνεις σύνδεση,
> για να δεις τι περιμένεις! 
> 
> Που στο καλό πήγε τώρα η Wind ??
> Αλλά για να τα λέμε όλα είχε παρατήσει κάτι A/K που είναι πριν από εμάς.. 
> 
> ...


ναι δεν εχω ασχοληθει γιατι ειναι να βαλω inalan, απλα λεω τι θα εκανα αν δεν ηταν η inalan.

----------


## Iris07

Πέρασα από Δροσοπούλου όμως δεν είδα κάτι.

Δεν έφτασα όμως μέχρι τέλος για να δω εάν είναι ακόμη εκεί οι κουλούρες..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημερα σε ολους!
> Δυστυχως, καμμια κινηση απο Wind στα γνωστα σημεια...


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Ανδρέα!  :Smile: 

Ακόμη ένας Κυψελιώτης!  :Wink:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πέρασα από Δροσοπούλου όμως δεν είδα κάτι.
> 
> Δεν έφτασα όμως μέχρι τέλος για να δω εάν είναι ακόμη εκεί οι κουλούρες.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Ανδρέα! 
> ...


Πέρασα χθες από την Αμοργού και οι κουλούρες βρίσκονται ακόμα εκεί στη διασταύρωση με Πατησίων... αλλά από την κάτω μεριά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα...!!

----------


## Iris07

Πότε στο καλό θα τους δώσουν άδεια για σκάψιμο.. τα Χριστούγεννα ??   :Confused:

----------


## andreas p

Καλως σας βρηκα! :Smile:

----------


## DoSMaN

Θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν όπως η Inalan που δίνει μόνο Internet χωρίς να υπάρχει τηλεφωνικός αριθμός.

Εκείνοι πως μπορούν δηλαδή και οι άλλοι όχι;; 

Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα και λογική αυτό...

Ειδικά αν μιλάμε για FTTH τα δίκτυα είναι ανεξάρτητα αλλιώς αν ήταν έτσι, δηλαδή να περάσεις πρώτα από χαλκό και μετά σε οπτική, θα γινόταν έτσι και με την Inalan και θα το γνωρίζαμε...

----------


## Iris07

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι οι συνδέσεις των κανονικών παρόχων έως τώρα..
συνδεδεμένες με αριθμό σταθερού!

- - - Updated - - -

Την Δευτέρα η Vodafone θα ενεργοποιήσει την 50άρα μου είπε!

2 εβδομάδες ακριβώς από την αίτηση..

Για να δούμε!  :Cool:

----------


## DoSMaN

Μα και η INALAN και οι υπόλοιποι από τον ίδιο κρατικό φορέα έχουν πάρει άδεια λειτουργίας...

Αν είναι στην πολιτική της εταιρείας το θεωρώ μέγα φάουλ τουλάχιστον για το FTTH δίκτυο που είναι νέο και ανεξάρτητο.

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι πας συνήθως σε FTTH από μετατροπή ADSL..

Δεν είχαν στήσει τις αιτήσεις για FTTH, απλά και για χωρίς γραμμή σταθερού..
Σαφώς και πρέπει να το φτιάξουν!

----------


## Kostinos

> Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι οι συνδέσεις των κανονικών παρόχων έως τώρα..
> συνδεδεμένες με αριθμό σταθερού!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Την Δευτέρα η Vodafone θα ενεργοποιήσει την 50άρα μου είπε!
> 
> 2 εβδομάδες ακριβώς από την αίτηση..
> 
> Για να δούμε!


Απλά άν έχεις 1-2ώρες διακοπή μην τρομάξεις  :Laughing:  :Cool:  :One thumb up: βάλε κι ένα load balance να είσαι άνετος  :One thumb up:  κάνε κι ένα back up στο avm κι βάλτο κι Vodafone γραμμή να δούμε πως τα πάει κι η voda,για τους κωδικούς τηλεφώνου για voda έχουν αναφερθεί τρόποι να τους βρείς...
Α κι καλό κάψιμο με τόσες γραμμές :Razz: .

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν είναι στην πολιτική της εταιρείας το θεωρώ μέγα φάουλ τουλάχιστον για το FTTH δίκτυο που είναι νέο και ανεξάρτητο.


Είναι πολιτική όλων των παραδοσιακών τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων σε όλη την ΕΕ. Καθολική υπηρεσία είναι μόνον η τηλεφωνία και πάνω σε αυτήν παρέχεται internet.
Μόνον οι ανεξάρτητοι μικροί πάροχοι δίνουν naked internet.

----------


## Iris07

> Απλά άν έχεις 1-2ώρες διακοπή μην τρομάξεις βάλε κι ένα load balance να είσαι άνετος  κάνε κι ένα back up στο avm κι βάλτο κι Vodafone γραμμή να δούμε πως τα πάει κι η voda,για τους κωδικούς τηλεφώνου για voda έχουν αναφερθεί τρόποι να τους βρείς...
> Α κι καλό κάψιμο με τόσες γραμμές.


Δεν το πειράζω το Fritz τώρα..
να χάσει πάλι τους Κωδικούς VoIP της Cosmote?  :Razz: 

Για αρχή θα ψάξω το ZTE..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

> να χάσει πάλι τους Κωδικούς VoIP της Cosmote?


Τραβάς backup και μετά πριν το συνδέσεις πάλι στη γραμμή της Cosmote, το κάνεις restore. To έχω κάνει πολλές φορές.
Αρκεί αν στην γραμμή της Cosmote βάλεις στην θέση του Fritz ένα Speedport, οπότε για να μην αλλάξει ο κωδικός, τον ρυθμίζεις πρώτα και σε αυτό και μετά τον συνδέεις στην γραμμή. Βασικά αυτό είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνει ο χρήστης όταν μάθει τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## Iris07

Στο Speedport βγάζει όμως στον κωδικό *****

Στο Fritz δεν θυμάμαι εάν δείχνει κάτι κάπου..
δεν παρατήρησα..

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σχέση έχει που εμφανίζει αστεράκια; Κάλλιστα μπορείς να δηλώσεις στην θέση τους τον κωδικό.
Το ίδιο γίνεται και στα Fritz, όπου κι εκεί αντί του κωδικού δείχνει αστεράκια.

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν έχω μάθει τον κωδικό αφού τον βάλανε αυτόματα!  :Cool: 

Οπότε δεν μπορώ να τον βρω από τα ρούτερ που έχω..

----------


## jkoukos

Ευκολάκι!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Είναι πολιτική όλων των παραδοσιακών τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων σε όλη την ΕΕ. Καθολική υπηρεσία είναι μόνον η τηλεφωνία και πάνω σε αυτήν παρέχεται internet.
> Μόνον οι ανεξάρτητοι μικροί πάροχοι δίνουν naked internet.


Ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι, γιατί θα πρέπει να παίξει ο χαλκός ρόλο σε ένα νέο δίκτυο (FTTH) για να σου κάνει σύνδεση με τηλέφωνο και internet;

----------


## Kostinos

> Ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι, γιατί θα πρέπει να παίξει ο χαλκός ρόλο σε ένα νέο δίκτυο (FTTH) για να σου κάνει σύνδεση με τηλέφωνο και internet;


Γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάνουν συνδέσεις εδώ κι χρόνια...
Το άν είναι γραφειοκρατία ή όχι είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## jkoukos

> Ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι, γιατί θα πρέπει να παίξει ο χαλκός ρόλο σε ένα νέο δίκτυο (FTTH) για να σου κάνει σύνδεση με τηλέφωνο και internet;


Δεν γνωρίζω. Εικάζω ότι είναι γραφειοκρατικό το θέμα μεταξύ των παρόχων καθώς με τον χαλκό έχουν φυσικό βρόχο που αντιστοιχίζεται με τον αριθμό, ενώ στην οπτική δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος.

----------


## Iris07

> Ευκολάκι!


Ενδιαφέρον!
Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## DoSMaN

Μα η VoIP τηλεφωνία που θα δίνει μέσω του FTTH δεν έχει βρόγχο ούτως ή άλλως για να χρησιμέψει κάπου ως δικαιολογία, αυτό είναι που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## Zarko

> Φαντάσου να είναι έτοιμη η πολυκατοικία *με συνδεδεμένα διαμερίσματα* και πας να νοικιάσεις εκεί. "Συγγνώμη κύριε δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη πόρτα στον χαλκό για να βάλετε γραμμή". Μετά σε γράφουν οι εφημερίδες.



Φαντάζομαι ότι πατάνε στη λογική ότι σε ένα κτίριο που έχει γίνει ήδη η εγκατάσταση για το FTTH και κάποια διαμερίσματα έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί, όπως γράφεις κι εσύ, θα είναι αδύνατον να μην βρεθεί ελεύθερος βρόγχος, αφού θα έχουν απελευθερωθεί οι βρόγχοι από τα διαμερίσματα που έχουν συνδεθεί στο FTTH. 

Εκτός κι αν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος. Όποιος συνδέεται στο FTTH, αυτόματα δεν απελευθερώνεται οριστικά ο βρόγχος του στον χαλκό;

----------


## spsomas

> Φαντάζομαι ότι πατάνε στη λογική ότι σε ένα κτίριο που έχει γίνει ήδη η εγκατάσταση για το FTTH και κάποια διαμερίσματα έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί, όπως γράφεις κι εσύ, θα είναι αδύνατον να μην βρεθεί ελεύθερος βρόγχος, αφού θα έχουν απελευθερωθεί οι βρόγχοι από τα διαμερίσματα που έχουν συνδεθεί στο FTTH. 
> 
> Εκτός κι αν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος. Όποιος συνδέεται στο FTTH, αυτόματα δεν απελευθερώνεται οριστικά ο βρόγχος του στον χαλκό;


Μπορεί και όχι. Κάποιος μπορεί να θέλει να κρατήσει και τον χαλκό σαν εφεδρική γραμμή για χ λόγους. Εδώ όμως γεννάται η απορία, αφού έβαλε οπτική με τον αριθμό βρόγχου του χαλκού, μπορείς να έχεις 2 συνδέσεις με τον ίδιο αριθμό;

----------


## jkoukos

> Εδώ όμως γεννάται η απορία, αφού έβαλε οπτική με τον αριθμό βρόγχου του χαλκού, μπορείς να έχεις 2 συνδέσεις με τον ίδιο αριθμό;


Όχι! Κάθε τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (αριθμός) έχει την δική του γραμμή (με χαλκό ή οπτική).
Αν θέλει κάποιος να κρατήσει ενεργό τον χαλκό, είτε κάνει νέα σύνδεση σε FTTH είτε φορητότητα σε FTTH και νέα σύνδεση στον χαλκό.




> Εκτός κι αν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος. Όποιος συνδέεται στο FTTH, αυτόματα δεν απελευθερώνεται οριστικά ο βρόγχος του στον χαλκό;


Εν γένει σωστά, αλλά σε περιοχές που ήδη υπάρχει έλλειψη ακραίου δικτύου αυτή η γραμμή θα δοθεί στον πρώτο επιλαχόντα της λίστας προτεραιότητας και όχι απαραίτητα στην ίδια οικοδομή, αλλά γενικά σε κάποια της ίδιας καμπίνας που την εξυπηρετεί.




> Μα η VoIP τηλεφωνία που θα δίνει μέσω του FTTH δεν έχει βρόγχο ούτως ή άλλως για να χρησιμέψει κάπου ως δικαιολογία, αυτό είναι που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.


Λογικά δεν θα έχουν κάποια διαδικασία και τρόπο που αντιστοιχίζεται και αναγνωρίζεται η σύνδεση στο επίσημο πληροφοριακό σύστημα που είναι προσβάσιμο απ' όλους και αρχικά σχεδιάστηκε με ύπαρξη βρόχου, ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει στο μέλλον φορητότητα του FTTH μεταξύ των παρόχων ή να γυρίζει πίσω σε χαλκό αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να συνεχίσει με την οπτική ίνα. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι μάλλον είναι γραφειοκρατικό το θέμα.

----------


## Iris07

Μπήκε και η 2η γραμμή μου από Vodafone! (50άρα)  :Thumbs up: 

Όλα καλά!  :One thumb up: 

- Θα προτιμούσα να είχα Fast / Fast αν και δεν παίζω Online παιχνίδια..  :Thinking: 
Θα την δούμε..

- Κάποια στιγμή θα την τεστάρω και με άλλο ρούτερ.. (35b)

- Για το ρούτερ (ZTE H267A) θα σας πω περισσότερα στο σχετικό θέμα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ZTE-ZXHN-H267A
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...81#post7214281

- Οπότε όλα καλά και στην 3πλή συνεργασία Wind-Cosmote-Vodafone, στην περιοχή μας !!  :Cool:

----------


## ChriZ

> - Οπότε όλα καλά και στην 3πλή συνεργασία Wind-Cosmote-Vodafone, στην περιοχή μας !!


Σκ@τ@ στο στόμα μου, αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα, όλα καλά είναι πάντα.. Σε πιθανά προβλήματα θα φανεί η τριπλή "συνεργασία"...  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. καλά δίκιο έχεις.. στα προβλήματα, βλέπεις τι γίνεται!  :Cool: 
Το μόνο καλό στην περίπτωση μου είναι ότι η σύνδεση της Vodafone είναι πάνω στην ίδια κεντρική γραμμή που έχω και την γραμμή της Cosmote..  :Cool: 

Και γι' αυτό την κρατάω την Cosmote!  :Cool: 

Πάντως από γρήγορη διαθεσιμότητα Vodafone σε Wind καμπίνα, καλά πήγαμε!

----------


## geokarad

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Τελικά μετά από ταλαιπωρία καμίας εβδομάδας λόγω ασυννενοησίας Vodafone (πάροχος) και Wind (καμπίνα) ολοκληρώθηκε η σύνδεση VDSL 50. Μέγιστη ταχύτητα καμπίνας μου είπε ο τεχνικός γύρω στα 130Mbps.

----------


## Iris07

Καλώς..
Εμένα μου πήρε 2 εβδομάδες από την αίτηση..
αλλά ήταν μέσα στον χρόνο που έλεγε η πορεία της αίτησης, από την αρχή..

Γενικά και με Cosmote μπορεί να πάρει έως και 2 εβδομάδες..

Στα στατιστικά του ρούτερ θα δεις πόσο σου δίνει η καμπίνα αλλά το ZTE H267A μέχρι 130 μπορεί να δείξει..

- - - Updated - - -



*Load Balance Cosmote 100 Mbps + Vodafone 50 Mbps !!*  :Cool: 

(Με TP-Link - TL-R605 (Multi-WAN))

- - - Updated - - -





Και 2 test με D/L ..

----------


## glamour_services

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Τελικά μετά από ταλαιπωρία καμίας εβδομάδας λόγω ασυννενοησίας Vodafone (πάροχος) και Wind (καμπίνα) ολοκληρώθηκε η σύνδεση VDSL 50. Μέγιστη ταχύτητα καμπίνας μου είπε ο τεχνικός γύρω στα 130Mbps.


Αυτό γιατί σε έχουν σε προφίλ 17a, λογικό για 50άρα, μπορείς με το ίδιο προφίλ να πας 100άρα. Αν σε είχαν 35b θα έπιανε 260.

----------


## Iris07

Εμένα με την Cosmote (35b) μου δείχνει ~ 298..
(~ 80-100 μέτρα)

αλλά κάποιος που ήταν "δίπλα" στην καμπίνα της Wind του έδειξε ~338 Mbps..  :Cool:

----------


## glamour_services

Μαχαίρωσέ μας, ταπείνωσέ μας! Άτιμε!!!!  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Η ζωή και η πραγματικότητα, είναι σκληρή..  :Razz: 

αλλά μας έκανε να αντέξουμε τόσα χρόνια..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτό γιατί σε έχουν σε προφίλ 17a, λογικό για 50άρα, μπορείς με το ίδιο προφίλ να πας 100άρα. Αν σε είχαν 35b θα έπιανε 260.


Δεν πάει έτσι, δηλαδή δεν διπλασιάζεται η ταχύτητα. Εξαρτάται από διάφορους παράγοντες. 
Π.χ. αν είσαι δίπλα στην καμπίνα και πιάνεις συνολικά (Dn/Up) 300Mbpos, δεν θα πας με 35b στα 600Mbps συνολικά αλλά στα ~400Mbps που είναι το όριο του προφίλ.

----------


## Kostinos

Ίσως να μπορούμε να δούμε με το plus ποσό θα φτάσει με 35b άν έχει max rate..
Αν δεν μπορεί με το avm...
Για γραμμή voda...

- - - Updated - - -

Βάζεις φωτιές iris!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Cool:

----------


## Mixalos92

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Ήθελα να αναφερθώ για τα έργα της wind στην εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών.. Από οτι φαίνεται στο κομμάτι από σωζοπολεως μέχρι Περγάμου που ναι και τα όρια  δεν θα κάνουν έργα ftth δηλαδή ένα τετράγωνο παραπόνουμενο επίσης στην αριστομενους έχουν δύο καμπίνες για vdsl που θα τις ενώσουν με τα παλιά καφαο.. Στην Αλκαμένους δεν έχουν και σήμερα όπως ανεβαίνουν τα έργα δεν βλέπω κάποιο σκάψιμο προς το καφαο 1295 που ναι στην γωνία Αλκαμένους και σωζοπολεως.. Στην ανάθεση της εεττ δεν βλεπω καμπίνα 1295 μήπως γνωρίζεται τι παίζει? Κρίμα να βάζουν στην σωζοπολεως ftth και στην Αλκαμένους τπτ απλά πλέον ανησυχώ γιατί δεν βλέπω καν καμπίνα vdsl για την 1295 που ανήκω! Δεν εχω γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα ίσως γνωρίζετε περισσότερα και μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε σας ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα &  :Welcome: 

Το καφάο 1295 του OTE μπήκε για αναβάθμιση στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση της EETT.
Θα πάρετε σύνδεση FTTH όσοι είστε σε αυτό!  :Wink: 

444-1295444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1295FTTH-GPONQ1 2022
Οπότε αναμένεις, και κοιτάς για διαθεσιμότητα στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

Ειδικά για το FTTH μπορείς να κοιτάς το θέμα μας εδώ!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...D%CE%BB%CE%B7)

----------


## Mixalos92

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση!!!

----------


## glamour_services

> Δεν πάει έτσι, δηλαδή δεν διπλασιάζεται η ταχύτητα. Εξαρτάται από διάφορους παράγοντες. 
> Π.χ. αν είσαι δίπλα στην καμπίνα και πιάνεις συνολικά (Dn/Up) 300Mbpos, δεν θα πας με 35b στα 600Mbps συνολικά αλλά στα ~400Mbps που είναι το όριο του προφίλ.


Δεν είπα ότι πάει έτσι, ούτε υπονόησα διπλασιασμό, μιλάω για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Φίλος που αναβάθμισε σε 35b έπιασε από 130 attainable 260 που είχε μία λογική για την απόστασή του.... Μία γραμμή λοιπόν με 130 σε 17a σημαίνει ότι η σχέση απόστασης/απώλειας είναι τέτοια που επιτρέπει στο 35b να πιάσει 260.

----------


## Iris07

Παιδιά σήμερα έπαθα ένα ψιλο-σοκ..
όταν είδα ότι μάλλον παίζει δίπλα μας στο A/K Άρης καμία καμπίνα VDSL της Vodafone να μην δίνει 200 Mbps !!!  :Shocked: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...19#post7215319
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post7215311

Να πούμε τελικά ένα ευχαριστώ στην Wind που μας έβαλε καμπίνες με τελευταίο εξοπλισμό!!  :Cool: 
Και μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε σε διπλασιασμό από την Cosmote!  :Wink: 

Και έλεγα τόσο καιρό κρίμα που δεν μας πήρε η Vodafone... φτου, φτου, φτου !!  :Laughing:

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν είπα ότι πάει έτσι, ούτε υπονόησα διπλασιασμό, μιλάω για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση


Παρόλο που συμφωνούμε στο γενικό πλαίσιο, πάλι γράφεις ότι επειδή έγινε σε έναν θα γίνει και τώρα.
Το ότι έχει τώρα ίδια ταχύτητα με αυτή που είχε αρχικά ο φίλος σου, δεν τον εξασφαλίζει ότι θα φθάσει στην ίδια ταχύτητα μετά την αλλαγή του πρωτοκόλλου. Παίζουν αρκετά πράγματα ρόλο, που δεν είναι ίδια και στις 2 περιπτώσεις, π.χ. από το πιο απλό που έχει να κάνει με πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις υπάρχουν στις 2 καμπίνες, πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις φθάνουν στην οικοδομή του καθενός, με ποια ισχύ κλπ.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν είπα ότι πάει έτσι, ούτε υπονόησα διπλασιασμό, μιλάω για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Φίλος που αναβάθμισε σε 35b έπιασε από 130 attainable 260 που είχε μία λογική για την απόστασή του.... 
> Μία γραμμή λοιπόν με 130 σε 17a σημαίνει ότι η σχέση απόστασης/απώλειας είναι τέτοια που επιτρέπει στο 35b να πιάσει 260.


Εγώ από 142 Mbps σε 17a με το Speedport Entry..
μόλις έβαλα το Fritz με 35b πήγα στα 296 Mbps..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...44#post7199744

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπήκε και η 2η γραμμή μου από Vodafone! (50άρα) 
> 
> Όλα καλά! 
> 
> - Θα προτιμούσα να είχα Fast / Fast αν και δεν παίζω Online παιχνίδια.. 
> Θα την δούμε..
> 
> - Κάποια στιγμή θα την τεστάρω και με άλλο ρούτερ.. (35b)
> 
> ...


Μα και τώρα fast είναι με το g.inp.. 
Το interleaving που έχει είναι πολύ μικρό..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό γιατί σε έχουν σε προφίλ 17a, λογικό για 50άρα, μπορείς με το ίδιο προφίλ να πας 100άρα. Αν σε είχαν 35b θα έπιανε 260.


Η καμπίνα επιτρέπει και 35Β.. Το ρουτερ είναι αυτό που πάει σε 17Α γιατί δεν υποστηρίζει 35Β..

----------


## Devastor

> Καλησπέρα & 
> 
> Το καφάο 1295 του OTE μπήκε για αναβάθμιση στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση της EETT.
> Θα πάρετε σύνδεση FTTH όσοι είστε σε αυτό! 
> 
> 444-1295444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1295FTTH-GPONQ1 2022
> Οπότε αναμένεις, και κοιτάς για διαθεσιμότητα στο
> https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx
> 
> ...


Αμήν και πότε!

----------


## Iris07

Κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβα ότι οι καμπίνες που έβαλε η Wind στην *3η ετήσια ανάθεση*
δεν είναι μέσα στις λίστες της που βρίσκουμε "εσωτερικά" από αυτήν..

Οπότε υποθέτω ότι ισχύουν αρχικά οι ημερομηνίες που λέει στην EETT..

αλλά τελικά μάλλον ισχύει πλέον και γι' αυτές το Q2 2002 που πήρανε οι πρώτες καμπίνες..

444-1246444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1246FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1247444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1247FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1270444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1270FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1279444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1279FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1280444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1280FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1281444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1281FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1282444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1282FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1287444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1287FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-129444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ129FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1291444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1291FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1293444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1293FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1294444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1294FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-1295444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ1295FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-130444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ130FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-154444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ154FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-160444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ160FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-230444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ230FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-242444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ242FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-243444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ243FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-274444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ274FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-304444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ304FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-310444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ310FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-316444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ316FTTH-GPONQ1 2022444-360444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ360SuperVectoringQ1 2022444-362444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ362SuperVectoringQ1 2022444-376444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ376SuperVectoringQ1 2022444-378444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ378SuperVectoringQ1 2022444-382444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ382SuperVectoringQ1 2022444-389444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ389SuperVectoringQ1 2022444-532444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ532FTTH-GPONQ1 2022

----------


## PLSTQ

Καλημέρα, 

επειδή το thread είναι πολύ εκτενές, υπάρχει κάποιος που το έχει παρακολουθήσει και μπορεί να πει ποιο είναι το χρονοδιάγραμμα ενεργοποίησης κάτω από την πλατεία Αμερικής, στους δρόμους Ιεροσολυμων, Σπαρτης, Μοσχονησίων? Πριν από καμία βδομάδα απ ότι φαίνεται ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες, apparently απ οτι ειδα απο τα excel της wind θα υπαρχει κατανεμητης για ftth στην οδο φυλης, αλλα δεν η ημερομηνια ειναι pending, σωστα? Μπορει καποιος / καποια να επιβεβαιωσει και να πει τι σημαινει αυτο στην πραγματικοτητα? Επισης να επισημανω κατι που δεν εχω δει στο thread για οσους και οσες ενδιαφερονται, οτι στην Λελας και Ιεροσολυμων υπαρχει κατανεμητης ΙΝΑΛΑΝ, οπως και στην Ιεροσολυμων στο 38 αν δεν κανω λαθος. Δεν φαινεται στους επισημους χαρτες διαθεσιμοτητας, αλλα υπαρχει δυνατοτητα συνδεσης. 
Αυτά από εμένα, καλό τριήμερο!

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.
Λοιπόν να κάνουμε μία σούμα, τι γίνεται και τι έχουμε..

Κατ' αρχάς στις λίστες από τις αναθέσεις της EETT αναφέρονται μόνο τα καφάο του OTE (που αναβαθμίζονται) και απέχουν άνω των 550 μέτρων από το Α/Κ.

Η τελευταία ανακοίνωση με τις καθυστερήσεις που έχει βάλει η EETT για την Wind είναι εδώ :
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...AP1019-005.pdf

Μετά έχουμε την εσωτερική (μηνιαία) λίστα της Wind, με τις καμπίνες που έχει δώσει ήδη,
και όλες τις άλλες που λέει *Pendig*, για τις οποίες δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο..
εκτός από τις ημερομηνίες που έχει δώσει η EETT παραπάνω συνολικά για όλες..

Τώρα συγκεκριμένα για τους δρόμους που ρωτάς..
θα πρέπει να ξέρεις για ποιά καφάο ενδιαφέρεσαι..

Εδώ έχω φτιάξει μία λίστα παλιότερα, με δρόμους και τοποθεσίες στο Google Maps.. (για τα όλα τα καφάο του OTE που αναβαθμίζονται σύμφωνα με την EETT)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...01#post6891901

εκεί που γράφω..
_Ενημερώθηκε και η λίστα μου με τις νέες καμπίνες της Wind!
(3η ετήσια ανάθεση)_

και μία άλλη εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84#post6957384

Από εκεί και πέρα κοιτάς συνολικά για όλους τους δρόμους που θα πάρουν FTTH, στο
https://submit.sfbb.gr/EligibilityCheck.aspx

- - - Updated - - -

Για την Inalan τώρα..

H Inalan είχε προσπαθήσει να κάνει μία επέκταση σε δρόμους κάτω από την Πατησίων..
Έφτιαξε κάποιες γραμμές και έβαλε κάποια κουτιά για να δώσει συνδέσεις..

Για λόγους όμως που αυτή μόνο γνωρίζει καλά, σταμάτησε αυτή η επέκταση και γενικά δεν δίνει πλέον νέες συνδέσεις στους δρόμους αυτούς..
γι' αυτό και τους έβγαλε πλέον από τον χάρτη της..

Πάντως δεν χάνεις τίποτα να κάνεις μία δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος στο site της μπας και μπορούν να σου δώσουν μία γραμμή.

Για την Inalan τα γράφαμε και εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE%CE%BD%CE%B1

----------


## GregoirX23

Γενικά η inalan τη σταμάτησε την επέκταση; Εμείς στο κέντρο να υποθέσω δε θα τη δούμε ποτέ ε; 
Βλέπω αρκετό κόκκινο (plan network) όμως στο χάρτη..

----------


## Iris07

Τι κάνει η Inalan δεν ξέρω.. δεν την παρακολουθώ πλέον..
Δεν ξέρω π.χ εάν έχει βάλει Online σαν μπλε κάποια περιοχή τον τελευταίο χρόνο..

Το τι έγινε σε εμάς είναι άλλη ιστορία..
Μιλάμε για ένα κομμάτι το οποίο ήταν μπλε, αλλά μετά εξαφανίστηκε τελείως από τον χάρτη της..

----------


## PLSTQ

Άρα βαδίζουμε προς q2 2022... κατα ποσό τηρουν τις προθεσμίες ξέρουμε?
Σε κάθε περίπτωση σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## Kostinos

Δύσκολο εδώ για κάποιες καμπίνες δεν την τήρηση ούτε ο πΟΤΕ!!!

----------


## Iris07

> Άρα βαδίζουμε προς q2 2022... κατα ποσό τηρουν τις προθεσμίες ξέρουμε?
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!


Γενικά η Wind έπεφτε έξω και στις προθεσμίες..
αλλά τώρα που την πήρε η UG και θα γίνει η ένωση με την Nova φαίνεται κάτι να έχει αλλάξει..

Εδώ ψηλά ξεπετάξανε όλες τις γραμμές που θέλανε να φτιάξουν σε 3-4 μήνες..

Και μένα με είχανε για Q2.. έως τον Ιούνιο δηλαδή,
αλλά ήδη έχω την γραμμή VDSL εδώ και 1 μήνα!  :Cool: 

Γενικά πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τον Αύγουστο πρέπει να έχουν γίνει πολλά πράγματα..

Από Σεπτέμβρη - Οκτώβρη βλέπω να παρουσιάζουν την νέα εταιρία!  :Cool:

----------


## apodem

καλημέρα σε όλους.

Η πολυκατοικία που είναι στην οδό ΑΝΤΙΟΧΕΙΑΣ 24, 11251, ΑΘΗΝΑ, εξυπηρετείται από το ΚΑΦΑΟ 444-528.
Έχουν σκάψει σε όλα τα γύρο τετράγωνα και έχουν είτε VDSL είτε FFTH σε κάθε πολυκατοικία, αλλά όχι στον δικό μας δρόμο.

Σε έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας σε όλους τους παρόχους, για την οδό ΑΝΤΙΟΧΕΙΑΣ 24 υπάρχει μόνο ADSL. Παλιά υπήρχε VDSL από το αστικό κέντρο και έτσι έχω μια VDSL wind από το ΑΚ.
Στο https://www.sfbb.gr/ για την διεύθυνση μου δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.
Στις ανακοινώσεις - λίστες παρόχων δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το καφάο 444-528.

Μας ξέχασαν ?
πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε κάπου ?

----------


## Iris07

Τρελό!!

Στο sfbb υπάρχουν τα νούμερα.. ΑΝΤΙΟΧΕΙΑΣ, 20,21,22,23,25

Στείλε e-mail στην Wind και πέστους τα αυτά..
και ρώτα τους τι θα γίνει με το 24..

Θα πρέπει να πάρετε και εσείς FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -

Το ΑΝΤΙΟΧΕΙΑΣ 22 ανήκει στο καφάο 538 που βρίσκεται στην Ιθάκης..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...67!4d23.729167

ενώ το ΑΝΤΙΟΧΕΙΑΣ 24 ανήκει στο καφάο 528 που βρίσκεται κοντά στην Κεφαλληνίας..
https://www.google.com/maps/place/37...94!4d23.729917

Δεν το βάλανε στην λίστα γιατί είναι κοντά στο A/K..
Αυτά τα καφάο δεν μπαίνουν στις λίστες της EETT..

Πιστεύω κάποια στιγμή θα σας βάλουνε στο Sfbb..

- - - Updated - - -

Κάποια στιγμή θα σκάψουν στον δρόμο σου και για το 22 σίγουρα.. 

Δες και το θέμα για το FTTH, εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...75#post7217375

----------


## Iris07

> Thanks! 
> 
>  .....  
>  .....  
> 
> Εδώ είναι λοιπόν οι καμπίνες που ενεργοποιεί τώρα η Wind στην περιοχή μας!
> 
> * Οι ημερομηνίες αυτές και τα Pending είναι μόνο για τις VDSL.
> 
> ...





> Έχουμε νέα λίστα από Wind!
> 
> Οι νέες καμπίνες σε εμάς..
> 
> *24/2/2022* - 297
> 
> *8/3/2022* - 276, 277, 360, 364, 376, 378
> 
> Αυτές.. 
> ...


Σήμερα έχουμε νέες καμπίνες Online!  :Wink: 

Ενώ έχουμε και νέα λίστα από την Wind!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...31#post7219531

Δεν έχει όμως πολλά νέα VDSL καφάο σε εμάς..

*267 - 18/3/2022*

----------


## gmatj

Σήμερα το πρωϊ άνθρωποι της Ζεύξις δούλευαν στην καμπίνα 444-258 (Ταυγέτου και Κυθήρων) και στο φρεάτιο Αμοργού και Κυθήρων -
Σε ερώτηση μου πότε περίπου θα συνδεθεί το FFTC της Ταυγέτου και Κυθήρων μου απάντησαν ότι εργάζονται στην περιοχή μας και μάλλον θα είναι έτοιμο σε ε δύο με τρείς μήνες !!!
Ποιού έτους δεν μου ανέφεραν !!!! (LOL)
H ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία !!!

----------


## Iris07

Άμα δεις και πάρει αριθμό η καμπίνα τότε κοντεύεις!  :Wink: 

Εμένα έκανε 1 μήνα από τότε..
αλλά παίζει από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..

Πάντως συνεχίζουν τις εργασίες στην περιοχή μας και είναι καλό αυτό!

----------


## reddevils

Η Ζεύξις με 2 βανακια επί το έργο στη Πατησίων  230 !!! Έβγαλα και μια κλέφτη φωτό από το φρεάτιο :-)

----------


## Iris07

Ευτυχώς, εκεί δουλεύουν κάτω από τα μπαλκόνια!  :Wink: 

Άμα ξέρεις τι έχεις να κάνεις το οργανώνεις καλά, ανάλογα και τον καιρό!  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εξαιρετική η φώτο από το φρεάτιο!!  :One thumb up: 

Χαμός γίνεται μέσα.. σίγουρα είναι κεντρικός κόμβος!
Βάλτε πράγμα να έχουμε καλό bandwidth!  :Razz:

----------


## Kostinos

Nεο router Iris!!!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AF%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## Άλαν

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα...Όσοι μένουν πλέον στην περιοχή Κυψέλη το αστικό κέντρο είναι στα Κάτω Πατήσια έχει επιβεβαιωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ όταν ήμουν παλιά έχουν πλέον την δυνατότητα μέχρι και fiber 200... Επιτέλους με adsl τόσα χρόνια με ταχύτητες 1136/16382...έβαλα fiber 100 της Vodafone είναι στην διαδικασία εφαρμογής θα ενημερώσω εκ νέου

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Ναι, σιγά-σιγά καθώς ενεργοποιούνται οι νέες καμπίνες θα πάρουν σχεδόν όλοι μεγάλες ταχύτητες!  :Wink: 
Υποστηρίζει και η Vodafone!

Η διαδικασία μπορεί να πάρει έως 2 εβδομάδες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Nεο router Iris!!!
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AF%CE%B5%CF%82


Έχω τέτοια!
Για 5G κοιτάω τώρα..  :Cool:

----------


## Άλαν

Αύριο ενεργοποιείται η υπηρεσία fiber 100 Vodafone άντε να δούμε

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, με το καλό και εσύ!  :Smile:

----------


## Kostinos

Mε το καλό κι εσύ Iris.

----------


## Iris07

Για τι πράγμα ?  :Cool:

----------


## Άλαν

τωρα τι κανω; μενω η βγαινω; αυριο ερχεται τεχνικος της vodafone. Οταν συνδεθηκε η γραμμη εγραφε 74000 down και με εναν αποσυγχρονισμο κατεβηκε σε adsl ταχυτητες.... τι να πω

----------


## Kostinos

> Για τι πράγμα ?


!!!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-%CE%99nternet

----------


## Iris07

Μετά το είδα..  :Cool: 

Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -




> τωρα τι κανω; μενω η βγαινω; αυριο ερχεται τεχνικος της vodafone. Οταν συνδεθηκε η γραμμη εγραφε 74000 down και με εναν αποσυγχρονισμο κατεβηκε σε adsl ταχυτητες.... τι να πω


Χμμ.. σε ποιό καφάο του OTE είσαι πάνω ?

Πες στον τεχνικό να μετρήσει κάτω στο κουτί που έρχεται η γραμμή του OTE..
να δεις μήπως φταίει η γραμμή σου..

----------


## Άλαν

φιλε iris  οταν ειχα adsl ειχαν ερθει 100 φορες και μεσα στο σπιτι μου και στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας και ολα τελεια συνδεσεις καλωδιωσεις ολα τελεια και παντοτε δηλωνανε προβλημα DSLAM... για ποσο καιρο εφταιγε η καρτα και εν τελει μετα απο 4-5 μηνες μου αλλαξαν οριο και πορτα

----------


## Kostinos

> τωρα τι κανω; μενω η βγαινω; αυριο ερχεται τεχνικος της vodafone. Οταν συνδεθηκε η γραμμη εγραφε 74000 down και με εναν αποσυγχρονισμο κατεβηκε σε adsl ταχυτητες.... τι να πω


Δήλωσε βλάβη...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δήλωσε βλάβη...


Ο τεχνικός θα πρέπει να μετρήσει στην κεντρική να πάει κάτο να μετρήσει να δοκιμάσει διάφορα ζεύγη από κάτω πάνω κι άν δεν λυθεί να δηλωθεί βλάβη...Μετά καλή υπομονή άν δεν είναι εντός.

----------


## Άλαν

εγω εφταιγα παιδια εν μερη δεν ειχα βαλει splitter σε μια γραμμη τηλεφωνου αλλα και παλι η ταχυτητα δεν ειναι αυτη  με τορρεντ καλα παει και με προβληματικη γραμμη

----------


## Iris07

Για να μετρήσεις σωστά θα ρίξεις το ρούτερ μόνο του στην 1η μπρίζα που έρχεται η γραμμή του OTE.. 
χωρίς φίλτρα και τέτοια..

και θα είναι απομονωμένη αυτή απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο.. μπρίζες κτλ..

Και η μέτρηση με καλώδιο δικτύου..

----------


## Kostinos

> Για να μετρήσεις σωστά θα ρίξεις το ρούτερ μόνο του στην 1η μπρίζα που έρχεται η γραμμή του OTE.. 
> χωρίς φίλτρα και τέτοια..
> 
> και θα είναι απομονωμένη αυτή απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο..


Για να βάζει φίλτρα κάνει επιστροφή σήματος που είναι ανεπίτρεπτο θα πρέπει να βάλει διπλή μπρίζα η κεντρική σχεδιαγράμματα είχε ανεβάσει κι ο Sweat.

----------


## Άλαν

Iris επειδη εχω voip απλα βγαζω το καλωδιο εκει που λεει phone1 και απενεργοποιουνται ολες οι γραμμες τηλεφωνιας του σπιτιου και μου δειχνει ττην ιδια ταχυτητα περιμενω τον τεχνικο σημερα

----------


## ChriZ

> Iris επειδη εχω voip απλα βγαζω το καλωδιο εκει που λεει phone1 και απενεργοποιουνται ολες οι γραμμες τηλεφωνιας του σπιτιου και μου δειχνει ττην ιδια ταχυτητα περιμενω τον τεχνικο σημερα


Αν βγάζεις από το phone1 το καλώδιο λογικό είναι να απενεργοποιούνται  :Smile:  Το θέμα είναι άλλο..
Τα καλώδια που έρχονται από τον κατανεμητή μέσα στην πρώτη πρίζα, ενώνονται με άλλο ζεύγος που πηγαίνει στις επόμενες;
Αν ναι, αυτό λένε τα παιδιά ότι πρέπει να φτιάξεις.. Θα πρέπει να βάλεις διπλή πρίζα, στο ένα φισάκι θα συνδεθούν τα καλώδια από τον κατανεμητή, στο άλλο αυτά που δίνουν στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες.
Και το γεφύρωμα μεταξύ τους θα γίνεται μόλις βάλεις το καλώδιο από το phone1 στο δεύτερο φισάκι. Χωρίς αυτό οι δύο πρίζες θα πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητες και να μη συνδέονται τα καλώδιά τους

- - - Updated - - -

Το έυκολο που μπορείς να κάνεις για την ώρα είναι να ανοίξεις την πρίζα και να της αφήσεις προσωρινά μόνο το δισύρματο από τον κατανεμητή και να δεις τι ψάρια πιάνει.

----------


## Iris07

Έτσι!  :Wink:

----------


## Άλαν

μου τα εφτιαξε ολα ο τεχνικος της VODAFONE ολη αυτη την πλεξουδα 4 ζευγη 8 καλωδιακια και ολα τελεια   
11Mb κατεβασμα και 1.3Mb ανεβασμα και με tp link παρακαλω

----------


## ChriZ

> μου τα εφτιαξε ολα ο τεχνικος της VODAFONE ολη αυτη την πλεξουδα 4 ζευγη 8 καλωδιακια και ολα τελεια   
> 11Mb κατεβασμα και 1.3Mb ανεβασμα και με tp link παρακαλω


Μια χαρά... ωραία δουλίτσα φαίνεται ότι έκανε, μπράβο..
Τα στατιστικά στο ρουτερ τι λένε τωρα;

----------


## Άλαν

θα μου στειλουν το μαυρο router που εχουν που ειναι για την 200 γραμμη fiber πιανει καλυτερα μου ειπε ο τεχνικος

----------


## Iris07

> Μια χαρά... ωραία δουλίτσα φαίνεται ότι έκανε, μπράβο..
> Τα στατιστικά στο ρουτερ τι λένε τωρα;


Ναι, ναι.. μπράβο Vodafone!

Ωπα! και διπλή μπρίζα by Vodafone!  :Wink:

----------


## ChriZ

Ναι αυτό ειδα κι εγώ για αυτό είπα ωραία δουλίτσα...  :Smile: 
Προφανώς έπεσε σε σωστό τεχνικο..
Σπάνιο αυτό... δυστυχώς...

----------


## Iris07

Είναι κάπως χαμηλό το SNR σου (Noise Magin) στο Down, αλλά οκ τώρα!  :Wink: 
Μαζεύεις κάποια error, αλλά δεν πειράζει..

Εδώ είναι τα δικά μου στατιστικά με την 50άρα που έβαλα στην Voda,
με το ρούτερ που έχεις και εσύ τώρα..

----------


## Άλαν

παλι καλα παιδια γιατι δεν ειχα ιδεα απο αυτα με την διπλη μπριζα παντως αναμενω το μαυρο ρουτερ να δω αν θα εχει διαφορα

----------


## ChriZ

> θα μου στειλουν το μαυρο router που εχουν που ειναι για την 200 γραμμη fiber πιανει καλυτερα μου ειπε ο τεχνικος


Αντε να δουμε και με τον άλλο ρουτερ τι θα κανει. Με 35b μάλλον θα ανέβει κι άλλο. Η γραμμή τέλεια δεν ειναι, αλλά άσχετο με τη γραμμή, είδες διαφορά που κάνει η σωστή εσωτερική καλωδίωση; 30Mbit ανέβηκε :Smile:

----------


## Άλαν

εχουν βρει καποιο προβλημα εξωτερικα λογο οτι μαζευονται αρκετα λαθη ενω μου εχουν αλλαξει προσφατα οριο και πορτα...θα δουμε

----------


## Kostinos

Προβληματικός χαλκός,το 99% Σπιτιών στο Ελλάντα κάνουν επιστροφή :Razz:  :Bless: .
Όσο για το 35b έχει καλύτερη συμβατότητα με τα kv wind που ίσως βοηθήσει σε προβληματικές γραμμές.
Σου είχαν αλλάξει Χαλκό;

----------


## Άλαν

οχι προβληματικη ρεγκλετα ειπαν και μου αλλαξαν οριο και πορτα τωρα δε ξερω που αλλου υπαρχει θεμα...ο ΟΤΕ  ειχε βρει οτι σε 2 σημεια ειχε βρει ξενη ταση αλλα υποτιθεται το εφτιαξε περυσι αυτο με τον ΟΤΕ....  εγω παντως ειμαι κομπλε   με 11,9 κατεβασμα και με tp-link παρακαλω. Παντως δε το περιμενα οτι με tp-link θα επιανα μεγιστο γραμμης χωρις απωλιες

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει, κρατάει καλά η γραμμή σου και έτσι!

Πάντως σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο και το ρούτερ πως πιάνεις..

----------


## ChriZ

> οχι προβληματικη ρεγκλετα ειπαν και μου αλλαξαν οριο και πορτα τωρα δε ξερω που αλλου υπαρχει θεμα...ο ΟΤΕ  ειχε βρει οτι σε 2 σημεια ειχε βρει ξενη ταση αλλα υποτιθεται το εφτιαξε περυσι αυτο με τον ΟΤΕ....  εγω παντως ειμαι κομπλε  με 11,9 κατεβασμα και με tp-link παρακαλω. Παντως δε το περιμενα οτι με tp-link θα επιανα μεγιστο γραμμης χωρις απωλιες


Γράφεις για το tp-link και προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στο γεγονός ότι έχεις τα homeplug..
Δεν το πρόσεξα στην αρχή από την προηγούμενη φωτό που έβαλες και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί ανέφερες το γεγονός συνεχώς  :Razz:  (Η TP-Link έχει και ρούτερ που είναι μεν οικονομικά, αλλά γενικά δουλεύουν καλά, οπότε παραξενευόμουν νομίζοντας ότι έχεις από πίσω κάποιον τέτοιο και σε παραξένευε που τσούλαγε καλά το ίντερνετ.. :Razz:  )
Ναι ΟΚ, τα homeplugs δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, αλλά αν έχεις μόνο ένα ζευγάρι και τουλάχιστον "600άρια", δεν έχουν θέμα με την 100άρα. Βέβαια, αν πήγαινες κάποια στιγμή σε 200άρα, εκεί θα είχες θέμα γιατί αυτά απ' ότι θυμάμαι, λένε υποτιθέμενα 500-600Mbit, αλλά οι έθερνετ πόρτα είναι 100άρα. Οπότε μέχρι τα 100 είσαι ΟΚ, αν κάποια στιγμή πας παραπάνω θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις άλλα γρηγορότερα με 1000άρες πόρτες (ή ακόμα καλύτερα να τα καταργήσεις εντελώς και να βάλεις καλώδιο  :Smile:  )

----------


## Άλαν

Πήρα τα ακριβά φίλε μου για να ξεμπερδευω αυτο που λέει 1000 ευτυχως πιανω max 12.1mb και upload max 1.6mb ειμαι ικανοποιημενος και την τριτη θα ερθει και το μαυρο ρουτερ Sercomm H300-s τα firmware update γινονται αυτοματα απο την εταιρια οποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο με την τελευταιο update

----------


## ChriZ

Α ΟΚ, από τη φωτο πιο πίσω μου φάνηκαν για τα παλαιότερα τα 600αρια.
Μια χαρά λοιπόν, θεωρητικά αυτά "τραβανε" μέχρι 250-300 Mbit, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Μπορείς να κάνεις και δοκιμές πχ με μεταφορά αρχείου προς ένα υπολογιστή που είναι πάνω στο tp-link.  :Smile:

----------


## Άλαν

φιλε οπως βλεπεις και στην φωτο το γραφει 760mbps ο διαυλος

----------


## ChriZ

> φιλε οπως βλεπεις και στην φωτο το γραφει 760mbps ο διαυλος


Αν το 760 το γράφεις ως απάντηση για το 


> ...θεωρητικά αυτά "τραβανε" μέχρι 250-300 Mbit, αν θυμάμαι καλά.


, απλά να σε ενημερώσω να μην περιμένεις τόσο... Γι' αυτό σου είπα αν μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμή με μεταφορά αρχείου. Στην καλύτερη, πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι τα μισά για 2 homeplug. Και αν προσθέσεις κι αλλα θα μειωθεί και η ταχύτητα κι άλλο.
Τέλος πάντων, επειδή είμαστε και off topic, ούτως ή άλλως με τα τωρινά σου δεδομένα αυτά μια χαρά είναι.. :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

> φιλε οπως βλεπεις και στην φωτο το γραφει 760mbps ο διαυλος


Αυτό είναι η ονομαστική ταχύτητα μεταξύ τους επικοινωνίας και όχι η πραγματική μεταφοράς δεδομένων.
Άλλο πράγμα πόσο γρήγορα μπορούν να "μιλήσουν" μεταξύ τους και εντελώς διαφορετικό πόσο όγκο δεδομένων μπορούν πραγματικά να στείλουν στην ίδια μονάδα του χρόνου.

----------


## gmatj

Να πάρει αριθμός η καμπίνα της Wind εννοείς ?
Γιατί του ΟΤΕ έχει το 258 από παλιά !!

- - - Updated - - -




> Άμα δεις και πάρει αριθμό η καμπίνα τότε κοντεύεις! 
> 
> Εμένα έκανε 1 μήνα από τότε..
> αλλά παίζει από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..
> 
> Πάντως συνεχίζουν τις εργασίες στην περιοχή μας και είναι καλό αυτό!


Να πάρει αριθμός η καμπίνα της Wind εννοείς ?
Γιατί του ΟΤΕ έχει το 258 από παλιά !!

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, της Wind!

- - - Updated - - -

Σας έχω και ένα νέο ειδικά αφιερωμένο στους ταλαιπωρημένους συνδρομητές Cosmote των A/K της Wind!  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...27#post7228427

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίαα.. η Cosmote άρχισε να αναβαθμίσει και τις 100άρες!  :One thumb up: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...87#post7229887

----------


## Άλαν

ηρθε το μαυρο ρουτερακι.... ηρθε απο τον ΟΤΕ τεχνικος και βρηκε προβλημα στο καφαο στο ενα απο τα δυο καλωδια το οποιο το κουμπωμα πανω στην ρεγκλετα ειχε θεμα και το επιδιορθωσε .... και η γραμμη εστρωσε στελνω φωτο πριν και το μετα

----------


## Iris07

Πωπω.. τρελή διαφορά!! 121 -> 300
Ωραίος!  :Wink: 

Μερικές δουλειές χωρίς τον OTE δεν γίνονται!  :Cool:

----------


## ChriZ

> Πωπω.. τρελή διαφορά!! 121 -> 300
> Ωραίος! 
> 
> Μερικές δουλειές χωρίς τον OTE δεν γίνονται!


Και αν δεν έχεις και συ σωστή καλωδιωση στο σπιτι  :Smile: 
 @Άλαν: Ειδες; εφτιαξες το δικό σου κομματι και πηγες σχεδόν  όσο πληρώνεις, φτιάχτηκε και η απερχόμενη και μπορείς μέχρι και 300 να πας...

----------


## Άλαν

Μπορεί να πάω σε 200 τον άλλον μήνα παιδιά εγώ πληρώνω για την 100 25 ευρώ με όλες τις εκπτώσεις...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πωπω.. τρελή διαφορά!! *121 -> 300*
> Ωραίος! 
> 
> Μερικές δουλειές χωρίς τον OTE δεν γίνονται!


Ας είναι καλά το 35Β..  :Wink:

----------


## Kostinos

> Πωπω.. τρελή διαφορά!! 121 -> 300
> Ωραίος! 
> 
> Μερικές δουλειές χωρίς τον OTE δεν γίνονται!


Μην κλέβεις :Razz:  :Razz:  303mbps,mbps :Razz: , δές κι το line at πός έπεσε με σωστές συνδέσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορεί να πάω σε 200 τον άλλον μήνα παιδιά εγώ πληρώνω για την 100 25 ευρώ με όλες τις εκπτώσεις...


Ξανασκέψου το αν έχεις τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη καλός, θα σου πρότεινα να περιμένεις καθός φέτος υπάρχουν ραγδαίες εξελίξεις, μπορεί να πάρεις κι τζάμπα αναβάθμιση είτε να πετύχεις σε ακόμα καλύτερη τιμή, λόγω αναβαθμίσεων των πακέτων από πΟΤΕ...

----------


## Άλαν

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε θα το κοιτάξω και αν είναι θα περιμένω

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό όμως που κατάλαβα είναι ότι χωρίς να τους πριζεις και να τους κυνηγάς δουλειά δε θα γινόταν και μου πήρε πάνω από 5 μήνες... Πολλά τηλέφωνα όλες τις ώρες μέχρι και 2-3-4-5 το πρωί λόγο εννοείται προβλήματος που εμένα χωρίς internet  η τηλέφωνο

----------


## Kostinos

Σου κάναν έκπτωση στο λογαριασμό;
Άν όχι ζητά πιστωτικό μέσω email, ώστε να υπάρχουν εγγράφος,κάνε αν μπορείς κι μια καταγγελία στην ΕΤΤΤ ώστε να καταλάβουν ότι δεν παίζει ο πελάτης...

----------


## Άλαν

Μου κάνανε πίστωση όποτε δήλωνα βλάβη

----------


## Iris07

> Νεα λιστα σε FTTH & FTTC
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Ενεργοποιήσεις VDSL - Μαρτίου :

360 - 8/3/2022
364 - 8/3/2022
376 - 8/3/2022
378 - 8/3/2022

276 - 8/3/2022
277 - 8/3/2022

267 - 18/3/2022

- - - Updated - - -




> Να πάρει αριθμός η καμπίνα της Wind εννοείς ?
> Γιατί του ΟΤΕ έχει το 258 από παλιά !!


Είσαι σε αναμονή προς το παρόν..

Βάλανε αριθμό στην Wind ?

----------


## Kostinos

Σήμερα βαν της zefxis στο πρώην Δημαρχείο της Καλαμάτας...

- - - Updated - - -

!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

> Σωστά, αλλά βλέπουμε το αποτέλεσμα της όποιας απόφασης. 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι πρέπει να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα από γεγονότα που έχουμε υπόψη και όχι υποθέσεις ή σενάρια που δεν στηρίζονται πουθενά.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...02#post7233402

Και αυτό που λες υπόθεση είναι..
Δεν γνωρίζεις τι δεδομένα υπήρχαν την όποια στιγμή έγινε κάτι για την συνέχεια των έργων..

Μερικές φορές τα πράγματα μιλάνε και μόνα τους..
Οπότε υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε..

οπότε δεν αλλάζω άποψη σε αυτό..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό σίγουρα είναι εικασίες χωρίς ουσιαστική βάση (θεωρώντας την UG ως ενδιάμεσο). Ουδέποτε θα μπορούσε να σταθεί απέναντι στην ΕΕΤΤ.


Μα δεν εννοώ πουθενά ότι η UG θα στεκόταν απέναντι στην EETT..

Αλλά θα μπορούσε η UG να είναι ο παράγοντας που έβαλε το ζήτημα σε έναν άλλο δρόμο,
την όποια στιγμή πάρθηκαν κάποιες αποφάσεις.. 
μετά την όποια απόφαση της EETT..

----------


## Kostinos

!!!
https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...-duo-etaireion

----------


## jkoukos

Iris07, θα γράψω ένα παράδειγμα χαρακτηριστικό και αφορά το Α/Κ Κολωνού (και τα διπλανά του), που έγραφες σχετικά με τις εργασίες.
Ο αρχικός προγραμματισμός ξεκίνησε το 2017 (εδώ κι εδώ) με πέρας 2018-19. 
Στη συνέχεια δόθηκαν παρατάσεις για το 2020 (εδώ κι εδώ), το 2021 και με ανακοινώσεις της Wind για συνέχιση των εργασιών, αλλά και νέες αναθέσεις για το 2022.
Σωστά λες ότι χάθηκαν 2 χρόνια, αλλά μόνο για πλάκα δεν ήταν, αφού υπήρχαν πολλά θέματα και κυρίως  με τον Δήμο. Ωστόσο έργα γίνονταν και προχωρούσαν συνδέσεις, άσχετα αν ήταν λίγες και με αργό ρυθμό.
Μην ξεχνάς ότι από τον Μάρτη του 2020 ξεκίνησε το θέμα του κορονοϊού με τις καραντίνες και ουσιαστικά το πάγωμα των εργασιών μέχρι τα μέσα του 2021. 

Μέχρι αυτό το σημείο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά UG στον ορίζοντα. Τέλος Αυγούστου 2021 η UG έρχεται σε *καταρχήν* συμφωνία για εξαγορά της Wind και γράφεις "_βάλανε τώρα νέφτι_".
Η UG δεν θα μπορούσε με τίποτα να παίξει ενδιάμεσο ρόλο, αφού κανείς δεν ήξερε αν θα γινόταν αποδεκτή αυτή η εξαγορά από την επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού της χώρας μας (έγινε μερικούς μήνες αργότερα) και από την ΕΕ (αρχές του 2022).
Από τότε γράφαμε ότι έχει ψωμί το θέμα και θα αργήσει αρκετά η τελική συγχώνευση. Ούτε έλεγχο πλήρη μπορούσε να κάνει η UG ώστε να έχει σαφή εικόνα με το δίκτυο, τα προβλήματα και τυχόν οικονομικά θέματα.

Τα έργα (όπως και οι συνδέσεις) ήδη είχαν αρχίσει να προχωρούν με ταχείς ρυθμούς και προφανώς ήταν αποτέλεσμα της τελικής συμφωνίας Wind, Δήμου, ΕΕΤΤ και άλλων Αρχών ή εμπλεκομένων και την λήξη των καραντίνων. Απλά το θέμα της εξαγοράς συνέπεσε χρονικά με την τελική επίλυση των προβλημάτων.

Σωστά λες ότι υποθέσεις κάνουμε, αλλά τις κάνουμε βάσει πραγματικών και επίσημων δεδομένων, βγάζοντας λογικά συμπεράσματα και όχι σενάρια που δεν βασίζονται πουθενά.

----------


## koukaki

H UG δεν αγορασε μονο την NOVA και την Wind.
H αλλη εταιρια που αγορασε ηταν η Hellenic Open Fiber θυγατρικη της WIND.
Με την αγορα αυτης της εταιριας λυθηκαν πολλα προβλημα οπως ρευστοτητα και διαφορα ασφαλιστικα μετρα απο δημους.

----------


## Iris07

@  jkoukos

*Δελτίο Τύπου:*
Αθήνα, 16 Αυγούστου 2021. 
Η WIND Ελλάς ανακοινώνει σήμερα ότι η μητρική της εταιρεία Crystal Almond Holdings Limited έχει έρθει *σε οριστική συμφωνία* με την United Group (UG)..

1ον δεν ήταν καταρχήν συμφωνία που τονίζεις, αλλά οριστική..

Το ότι η Wind περίμενε μετά την έγκριση από τις αρμόδιες ρυθμιστικές αρχές.. 
σίγουρα δεν άφησε την διοίκηση της να συνεχίζει να μην λάμβάνει υπόψιν το τι μπορεί να γινόταν σε λίγους μήνες..

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Wind ήταν σε σκέψεις εξαγοράς αρκετά πιο πριν απ' ότι έγινε με την UG.

Το ότι η Wind αποφάσισε να κάνει ότι έκανε από τις αρχές του φθινοπώρου με έναν τρόπο που δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί
σίγουρα μας εντυπωσιάζει..

Δύσκολα μπορούμε να πιστέψουμε ότι ξαφνικά τα αποφάσισε όλα αυτά έτσι μόνη της, χωρίς κίνητρο..
μετά από διαδοχικές παρατάσεις, γιατί όσο και να υπήρχαν διάφοροι λόγοι για τις παρατάσεις αυτές, έχει και αυτή ένα ποσοστό ευθύνης στο ότι γινόταν..

Εάν περίμενε τις όποιες αποφάσεις να έρθουν, όποτε έρθουν.. δύσκολα θα τελειώνε τα έργα αυτά μέσα στο 2022..

Οπότε μένω και πάλι στην ίδια άποψη που είχα..
(την οποία δεν εκφράζω με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα εδώ, σαφώς.. αλλά ως προσωπική άποψη..)

και από την στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζουμε όλα τα δεδομένα ούτε για το ένα, ούτε για το άλλο..

- - - Updated - - -

Και επίσης ναι, από τον Μάρτιο του 2020 είχαν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν οι φήμες..

*Σφήνα BC Partners για Forthnet και στον ορίζοντα η Wind!*
https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...rizonta-h.html

----------


## jkoukos

> 1ον δεν ήταν καταρχήν συμφωνία που τονίζεις, αλλά οριστική..
> Το ότι η Wind περίμενε μετά την έγκριση από τις αρμόδιες ρυθμιστικές αρχές..
> σίγουρα δεν άφησε την διοίκηση της να συνεχίζει να μην λαμβάνει υπόψιν το τι μπορεί να γινόταν σε λίγους μήνες..


Όχι δεν είναι έτσι. Το ότι συμφώνησαν οι μέτοχοι για την εξαγορά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τελεσιδικίσει η συμφωνία χωρίς την έγκριση των θεσμικών αρχών. Η ίδια η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει:



> Η αποδοχή, από τους μετόχους της WIND Ελλάς, της πρότασης εξαγοράς που κατέθεσε η United Group, είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα στην επιτυχημένη πορεία της WIND Ελλάς και στο όραμα της να αποτελεί έναν ολοκληρωμένο πάροχο υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας, επενδύοντας με συνέπεια σε δίκτυα υπερ-υψηλών ταχυτήτων και σε νέες τεχνολογίες.
> ...
> Η ολοκλήρωση της συμφωνίας αναμένεται το 2022, κατόπιν των σχετικών εγκρίσεων από τις αρμόδιες ρυθμιστικές αρχές.


Χωρίς τις εγκρίσεις, τίποτα δεν θα προχωρούσε στην εξαγορά, εκτός αν τροποποιούσαν την συμφωνία σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές που θα τους έδιναν.




> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Wind ήταν σε σκέψεις εξαγοράς αρκετά πιο πριν απ' ότι έγινε με την UG.


Σκέψεις και φήμες υπήρχαν και με άλλους (Ιταλούς, Άραβες) αλλά και την Vodafone, με την οποία είχαν δημιουργήσει κοινή εταιρεία διαχείρισης των πύργων της κινητής. κανείς δεν ήξερε που θα καταλήξει.
Έχει μακρά σχετική ιστορία η Wind, από την δημιουργία της ως Telestet.




> Δύσκολα μπορούμε να πιστέψουμε ότι ξαφνικά τα αποφάσισε όλα αυτά έτσι μόνη της,
> μετά από διαδοχικές παρατάσεις, γιατί όσο και να υπήρχαν διάφοροι λόγοι για τις παρατάσεις αυτές, έχει και αυτή ένα ποσοστό ευθύνης στο ότι γινόταν..


Μα δεν αποφάσισε τίποτα. Λεφτά υπήρχαν, προγραμματισμός υπήρχε, οπότε φυσιολογική εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων ήταν, μετά την επίλυση των όποιων θεμάτων.
Ξεπερνά εύκολα, ότι ήδη έκανε εργασίες με καλούς ρυθμούς και παρείχε συνδέσεις, πριν εμφανισθεί η UG στο προσκήνιο. Απλά από το καλοκαίρι του '21 και μετά δεν είχαμε καραντίνες (που είχαμε τον προηγούμενο χρόνο) και προχωρούν πλέον με ταχείς ρυθμούς τα έργα.

----------


## Iris07

Καλά και άνετα προχωράνε τα πράγματα όταν ο εργολάβος συνεχίζει να κάνει τα έργα που ξεκινάει..
και δεν τα σταματάει χωρίς λόγο.. 
(όπως έγινε από τον Οκτώβριο του 2021..)

Αυτά γίνονταν και εν μέσω πανδημίας..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6907998

Αντίθετα, από τον Οκτώβριο του 2020 μετά πάμε Οκτώβριο του 2021..

- - - Updated - - -

Εκεί που ψάχναμε να βρούμε κανέναν εργολάβο με τα κυάλια..
φτάσαμε στο σημείο να κατεβαίνουμε κάτω για να δούμε γιατί "μαλώνουν" 2 εργολάβοι ποιος θα σκάψει που..  :Razz: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...09#post7150909

Δεν είναι νορμάλ πράγματα αυτά!!  :Laughing:

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στις αρχές ήταν μόνο ένα συνεργείο που έκανε δουλειά οπότε και να μην προλάβαινε να κάνει ό,τι ήταν να κάνει.

Δε ξέρω αν έπεσε παραδάκι επιπλέον από κάποιον ή αν απλά έτυχε χρονικά, αλλά μόλις μπήκε και το 2ο συνεργείο, τότε είδαμε ότι όντως πήρανε φωτιά και γινόντουσαν τα έργα πιο γρήγορα.

Εγώ θα έλεγα να εστιάσουμε περισσότερο στο ότι τα βάσανα σχεδόν τελείωσαν παρά στο αν τελικά εμπλέκεται ή όχι η UG στο όλο θέμα.

Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο προσυμφωνητικό (εφόσον προχώρησαν σε τελική συμφωνία με αναμονή από ΕΕΤΤ και όποιον άλλον εμπλέκεται) ή κάτι τέτοιο, που να λέει ότι η UG θα δώσει ένα Χ ποσό ως "εγγύηση" ή κάτι τέτοιο της συμφωνίας.

Δε ξέρω από τέτοιες business οπότε μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες, αλλά όπως και να έχει, εμένα με νοιάζει το αποτέλεσμα και όχι το ποιος και γιατί... δε με νοιάζει τίποτα άλλο να σας πω την αλήθεια...

----------


## Iris07

*Παιδιά ξεκίνησε και το FTTH στην περιοχή μας !!*  :One thumb up: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...12#post7233812

----------


## Andreecko

Ακόμη σε εμένα νέκρα.. δεν είχε άλλη εξέλιξη από τότε.

----------


## Kostinos

Iris έρχεται!!!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ternet/page268

----------


## jkoukos

> Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο προσυμφωνητικό (εφόσον προχώρησαν σε τελική συμφωνία με αναμονή από ΕΕΤΤ και όποιον άλλον εμπλέκεται) ή κάτι τέτοιο, που να λέει ότι η UG θα δώσει ένα Χ ποσό ως "εγγύηση" ή κάτι τέτοιο της συμφωνίας.


O κάθε πάροχος που έχει αναλάβει περιοχές στις αναθέσεις, υποχρεωτικά έχει καταθέσει στην ΕΕΤΤ εγγυητική επιταγή μερικών εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. Κατεβλήθη από την Wind το 2017 (3-4 χρόνια πριν μάθουμε την UG).
Το ποσό αυτό θα το πάρει πίσω όταν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο εντός χρονοδιαγράμματος (μαζί με τις παρατάσεις) κι εφόσον έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες και ενεργοποιηθεί τουλάχιστον το 90% του συνόλου των καμπίνων.
Οι παρατάσεις δίδονται επί πραγματικών αιτιών και με έγκυρες αποδείξεις, ενώ παράλληλα γίνεται περιοδικά δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος της ΕΕΤΤ σε περιοχές που εκτελούνται έργα.[




> Καλά και άνετα προχωράνε τα πράγματα όταν ο εργολάβος συνεχίζει να κάνει τα έργα που ξεκινάει..
> και δεν τα σταματάει χωρίς λόγο..
> (όπως έγινε από τον Οκτώβριο του 2021..)
> Αντίθετα, από τον Οκτώβριο του 2020 μετά πάμε Οκτώβριο του 2021..


Ξεχνάς ότι από Νοέμβρη 2020 έως σχεδόν Μάη 2021 (με μια μικρή διακοπή 30-40 ημερών ήμασταν σε γενική καραντίνα και με πληθώρα κρουσμάτων;
Ουσιαστικά το άνοιγμα παντού έγινε το καλοκαίρι του 2021 και από τότε δεν την έχουμε ξαναδεί, παρόλο που και από τον Νοέμβρη του 2021 έως αρχές φέτος είχαμε θέματα.

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς αυτή είναι η μία και από άλλες περιπτώσεις που έχω για την περιοχή μου, όπου ο εργολάβος αφήνει τα έργα στην μέση και εξαφανίζεται..
Υπάρχουν και άλλες σε άλλες χρονικές στιγμές..

Επίσης και στο δικό μου θέμα παρακάτω, αλλά και σε άλλα π.χ στον Κολωνό 
θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν εργολάβοι που συνεχίζουν τα έργα κατά την διάρκεια του Χειμώνα, της Άνοιξης και του Καλοκαιριού 2020-2021..

Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση αυτή..
Εσύ έχεις την άποψη σου για το θέμα αυτό, και εγώ την δική μου..

Ελλείψει περισσοτέρων στοιχείων δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι σίγουρο, ούτε εσύ, ούτε και εγώ..

Τόσα χρόνια έχω παρακολουθήσει και τα έργα στην περιοχή μου, (ακόμη και αυτά που έκανε η Vodafone, πριν χρόνια..)
αλλά και σε άλλες περιοχές στην Αθήνα, απ όσα γράφανε τα άλλα μέλη..
και έχω τουλάχιστον μία καλή άποψη για το τι γινόταν και σε διάφορες χρονικές στιγμές και με διάφορους εργολάβους, και παρόχους..

----------


## Kostinos

O Iris έχει δίκιο ο Εργολάβος :Bless: 
 :Bless:  :Bless: έκανε της π@υτ το κ@γκελο, ακόμα κι όταν έτρεχε πιλοτικ@ τα έργα στην αρχή ήταν η EDIL σε ΝΕΑ Σμύρνη & Καλαμάτα έσκαβε ός εξής ένα κομμάτι σε μία περιοχή πήγεναι άλλου το άφηνε με τα χόματα, πήγεναι παραπέρα
κλπ κι στο τέλος έτρεχε να προλάβει ακόμα κι παράλληλα έσκαβε σε δύο δρόμους,ακόμα κι ο πΟΤΕ πήγενε με το πάσο του για να συνδέσει καμπίνες με wind,η περιοχή στα Πατήσια ήταν από τις πρώτες που θυμάμαι που είχε αναλάβει η wind όσο για τα λεφτά είχε πει ότι τα ετήσια κέρδη θα τα επενδύσουμε σε NGA δίκτυα, είχε πάρει κι δάνειο...

----------


## Iris07

Νέα καμπίνα VDSL στην Φαιδριάδων, κοντά στον Μασούτη!
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0047...7i16384!8i8192

Ναι, θα πάρει VDSL και το καμάρι του OTE στην απέναντι γωνία!  :Cool: 

Φαίνεται πως δυσκολεύονταν να βρουν καλό σημείο να την βάλουν την 1η φορά..
Αλλά και τώρα.. οι οπτικές της Wind περνάνε από την απέναντι πλευρά!  :Cool: 

Επίσης γίνονται μεγάλα σκαψίματα Φαιδριάδων και Πλατεία Κυψέλης δίπλα σε ένα άλλο καφάο του ΟΤΕ..
που και αυτό θέλει καμπίνα VDSL..
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0033...7i16384!8i8192

Αλλά κάτι παίζει εκεί γιατί σκάψανε τα πάντα στις 2 πλευρές..
και εκεί περνάνε "του κόσμου" οι γραμμές και οι σωλήνες!!  :Cool: 

Ακόμη δουλεύανε αργά το απόγευμα..

----------


## reddevils

Παιδια καλημερα , προχτες μιλησα με cosmote για καποια δουλεια μου , γιατι εδω στο σπιτι μου εχω και inalan k cosmote adsl και μου ειπαν οτι εχω ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝο fiber at home και θα με καλεσουν απο το αρμοδιο τμημα 
πραγματι χτες με καλεσε μια κοπελα και μου ειπε οτι ειμαι στο πλανο στο προγραμμα απλα δεν εχει συνδεθει ακομα πραγμα που θα γινει απο μερα σε μερα ηεσα στο μηνα κια αν θελω μπορω να το κοιταω και εγω στο https://sfbb.gr/
Θα ειναι για 24 μηνες και θα περιλαμβανει το επιδοτουμενο αυτο προγραμμα απεριοριστα αστικα - υπερστικα, κινητα και 420 προς εξωτερικο και οπτικη ινα 100Mbs , ολα αυτα στα 29 ευρω (απο 49 αν θεμαμαι καλα χωρις επιδοτηση)
οποτε αν γινει αυτο μεσα στι μηνα σκεφτομαι να σταματησω inalan (αφου ειμαι χωρις συμβολαιο)  και να το δοκιμασω

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, αρχίσανε ήδη οι πρώτες συνδέσεις FTTH στην περιοχή μας..
Είναι κυρίως κοντά και κάτω από την Πατησίων τώρα..

Βλέπε πλέον το θέμα μας, εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...12#post7233812

Κάθε μήνα θα μπαίνουν νέες διευθύνσεις.. 
οπότε τσεκάρεις τακτικά για την διεύθυνση σου..

Πιθανόν κάποια στιγμή να εμφανιστούν και τα νέα πακέτα που άρχισε να δίνει η Nova για FTTH..

----------


## spsomas

> Παιδια καλημερα , προχτες μιλησα με cosmote για καποια δουλεια μου , γιατι εδω στο σπιτι μου εχω και inalan k cosmote adsl και μου ειπαν οτι εχω ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝο fiber at home και θα με καλεσουν απο το αρμοδιο τμημα 
> πραγματι χτες με καλεσε μια κοπελα και μου ειπε οτι ειμαι στο πλανο στο προγραμμα απλα δεν εχει συνδεθει ακομα πραγμα που θα γινει απο μερα σε μερα ηεσα στο μηνα κια αν θελω μπορω να το κοιταω και εγω στο https://sfbb.gr/
> Θα ειναι για 24 μηνες και θα περιλαμβανει το επιδοτουμενο αυτο προγραμμα απεριοριστα αστικα - υπερστικα, κινητα και 420 προς εξωτερικο και οπτικη ινα 100Mbs , ολα αυτα στα 29 ευρω (απο 49 αν θεμαμαι καλα χωρις επιδοτηση)
> οποτε αν γινει αυτο μεσα στι μηνα σκεφτομαι να σταματησω inalan (αφου ειμαι χωρις συμβολαιο)  και να το δοκιμασω


Δυστυχώς η Inalan δεν δίνει απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία. Δίνει όμως πολύ καλύτερο upload που σε κάποιους είναι πιο σημαντικό από την τηλεφωνία. Αν δεν το χρειάζεσαι είναι μια καλή εναλλακτική.

----------


## kostis1981

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα . Σήμερα είδα και εγώ ότι στο https://sfbb.gr/ μου βγάζει ,επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα , αλλά ακομα δεν υπάρχει κάποια προσφορά από κάποιον πάροχο ! Η περιοχή είναι στον πεζόδρομο της Σοροβιτς για όποιον γνωρίζει! Τα site  για την διαθεσιμότητα που μπαίνω να δω μου λένε ακόμα 24 Mbps

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.

Θα πρέπει πρώτα να σου βγάλει διαθέσιμα πακέτα στο sfbb, για να σου βγάλει διαθεσιμότητα και στις σελίδες των παρόχων.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Τα φαρδιά φρεάτια ξέρουμε εάν είναι αποκλειστικά για ίνες ? 

Στην πόλη μου με το ζόρι εχουνε μπει τέσσερις πέντε καμπίνες και αυτές πριν από χρόνια . 

Παρόλα αυτά σε βόλτες που κάνω βλέπω πάρα πολλά συνήθως διπλά και κάποιες φορές και τετραπλά και οχταπλά .

Οι καμπίνες για VDSL είναι πολύ λίγες δε δικαιολογείται η ύπαρξη τόσων φρεατίων ιδίως σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει καν VDSL μόνο απλά καφαο 

Λέτε να είναι τίποτα φρεάτια για τα κεντρικά καλώδια και να χάρηκα τζάμπα;

Πάντως δεν είναι εκείνα τα παλιά καπάκια του ΟΤΕ που μπαίνεις μέσα στο φρεάτιο 
. Και συνήθως έχουν τεράστια αυλάκια σκαμενα σα να είναι αποχέτευση

----------


## Iris07

Για ποιά πόλη μιλάμε ?

Τα νέα φρεάτια είναι για οπτικές ίνες.. οι οποίες χρησιμεύουν και σε άλλα πράγματα εκτός από τις καμπίνες..

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Νέα Μουδανιά Χαλκιδικής

Το αποκλείεις δηλαδή να περνάνε τα κύρια από εκεί;

Η αλήθεια είναι κ εγώ μόνο για ίνες τα έχω δει να χρησιμοποιούνται τα συγκεκριμένα αλλά είναι πάρα πολλά ιδίως σε περιοχές που δεν έχουν καν εγκατεστημένες vdsl 

Πέντε καμπίνες το πολύ να έχει vdsl η πόλη κ τουλάχιστον καμία δεκαπενταρια τέτοια φρεάτια

----------


## Iris07

Εξαρτάται πότε φτιάχτηκαν..
Μπορεί ίσως να βάζουν και άλλα καλώδια..

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Με μπλε είναι τα απλά ΚΑΦΑΟ , με πράσινο είναι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ τα οποία γίνανε VDSL με κόκκινο τα φρεάτια . Όλα  αναβαθμίστηκαν , δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί παράλληλες καμπίνες δίπλα στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ εκτός από ένα , στην Ορφανίδη που είναι κοντά το ΚΑΦΑΟ με την καμπίνα , περίπου απέναντι το ένα από το αλλό . Δεν γνωρίζω εαν έχει καταργηθρί τελείως το ΚΑΦΑΟ και έφεραν τα απερχόμενα του στην νέα καμπίνα . Δεν νομίζω , νομίζω απλώς είναι παράλληλα . Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί είναι το μόνο ΚΑΦΑΟ που το κάνανε έτσι . 

Λείπουν πολλά ΚΑΦΑΟ από τα ανατολικά στον χάρτη και κάποια φρεάτια από εδώ και από εκεί αλλά ακόμα και από τα υφιστάμενα που βλέπω δε μπορώ να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα 

Δε νομίζω να λείπει κάποια VDSL όμως, αυτές είναι όλες.

----------


## nikos1982

εγω ειχα προβλημα με wind συνδεση μια βδομαδα με προβλημα στον ρουτερ και δεν μπορουσαν να στειλουν ενα καινουργιο και καποιο καταστημα.εχθες καταφεραν να μου το φερουν σε καταστημα λες και ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να γινει αυτο.

----------


## kostis1981

Nαι , πολύ σωστά τα λες ! Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που ακόμα δεν μου έχουν βγάλει προσφορά!

----------


## Andreecko

on topic, φτάσαμε Απρίλιο και ακόμη Νικοπόλεως 32-52 δεν έχουν ακόμη διαθεσιμότητα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DoSMaN

> on topic, φτάσαμε Απρίλιο και ακόμη Νικοπόλεως 32-52 δεν έχουν ακόμη διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## Iris07

*Νέο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Fiber 100 XL στα 32,90 !! (VDSL)*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post7243535

----------


## Iris07

Φίλε spsomas τι έγινε.. 
βάλανε νούμερο στην καμπίνα σου ?

----------


## spsomas

Μπαααα που τέτοια τύχη. Ακόμα περιμένει η περιοχή μπας και φύγουν από τα 10αρια που πιάνουμε εδώ. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η inalan γιατί δουλειά από το σπίτι με 1Mbit upload δεν γίνεται με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Νομίζω πάντως μέσα στον Ιούνιο να έχει γίνει η δουλίτσα. Οψόμεθα.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν τελειώσουν μέχρι να φύγουν διακοπές τον Αύγουστο όλα αυτά που έχουν για Ιούνιο, Q2 - 2022 
θα είναι Super!!  :Cool: 

Άντε να δούμε..

Εδώ σε μας εμφανίστηκε τώρα η Inalan, (έφτιαξε γραμμή) αλλά την διώξαμε..
τώρα βάλαμε από Wind της είπαμε..  :Cool:

----------


## spsomas

Ίσως να ξαναπάρει τα πάνω της η Inalan μιας και τελείωσε η επιδότηση με κουπόνι. Βέβαια έρχεται μία η άλλη μιας και δεν έχει τηλεφωνία. 28+8 τηλεφωνία φτάνει τα 36€. 200άρα θα μου πεις συμμετρική, ναι αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα την βλέπω.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν μου έκανε τη χάρη και ερχόταν σε μένα, θα την έβαζα ασυζητητί...
Ωστόσο, αφού δεν... θα πάω σε wind 200/20 (χάνω το συμμετρικό) αλλά η τιμή είναι ίδια, οπότε λίγο κλάιν...

----------


## ds12

Αν στο sfbb γράφει ότι το κουπόνι είναι ενεργό και δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μέχρι τις 30/9 ή έχει τελειώσει η χρηματοδότηση; Εννοώ ότι υπάρχει σειρά προτεραιότητας ή ας πούμε αν κάποιος το είχε εκτυπώσει μετά από εμένα παίρνει τα χρήματα που κρατούσαν για το δικό μου κουπόνι που δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει;
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να σβήσει αυτό το μήνυμα γιατί το έγραψα σε λάθος θέμα. Το μετέφερα στο θέμα του sfbb το μήνυμα μου.

----------


## dFatKiddo

Έχουμε νέα λίστα, Iris?

----------


## Iris07

Όχι ακόμη..

Αν είναι θα μας την ανεβάσει ο φίλος εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post7253815

στο θέμα του Κολωνού.

----------


## Andreecko

pending πάλι, καλό καλοκαίρι  :Laughing:

----------


## Fotis_Greece

Πωλητες της Wind ηρθαν στην πολυκατοικια για προσφορα στον διαχειριστη. Οπτικες ινες στις πολυκατοικια και ο διαχειριστης παιρνει καποια συνδρομη δωρο!! Εχουν βγαλει αναμονη εξω στο πεζοδρομιο.

----------


## globalnoise

> Πωλητες της Wind ηρθαν στην πολυκατοικια για προσφορα στον διαχειριστη. Οπτικες ινες στις πολυκατοικια και ο διαχειριστης παιρνει καποια συνδρομη δωρο!! Εχουν βγαλει αναμονη εξω στο πεζοδρομιο.


Άλλο και τούτο  :Laughing:  Στο χέρι του *διαχειριστή* είναι;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπαααα που τέτοια τύχη. Ακόμα περιμένει η περιοχή μπας και φύγουν από τα 10αρια που πιάνουμε εδώ. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η inalan γιατί δουλειά από το σπίτι με 1Mbit upload δεν γίνεται με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Νομίζω πάντως μέσα στον Ιούνιο να έχει γίνει η δουλίτσα. Οψόμεθα.





> Εάν τελειώσουν μέχρι να φύγουν διακοπές τον Αύγουστο όλα αυτά που έχουν για Ιούνιο, Q2 - 2022 
> θα είναι Super!! 
> 
> Άντε να δούμε..
> 
> Εδώ σε μας εμφανίστηκε τώρα η Inalan, (έφτιαξε γραμμή) αλλά την διώξαμε..
> τώρα βάλαμε από Wind της είπαμε..


Double quote... 
Λέτε να προλάβουν το q2 2022;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχουμε νέα λίστα, Iris?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...82#post7256682

- - - Updated - - -




> pending πάλι, καλό καλοκαίρι


Indeed... Pending & εδώ... Περαστικά μας...

----------


## spsomas

Και σε εμένα για την 282 pending λέει. Θα έπρεπε από τον Ιούνιο του 19 να είναι ενεργοποιημένη αλλά...αλλά. Καλό φθινόπωρο.

----------


## Kostinos

> Άλλο και τούτο  Στο χέρι του *διαχειριστή* είναι;


Έχει να πέσει :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Razz: 
Αφού δεν βρίσκουν πελάτες βρίκαν...

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει να πέσει
> Αφού δεν βρίσκουν πελάτες βρίκαν...


Όλο κι κάποιο δώρο θα πάρει άν μας προτίμηση καθώς αυτός υπογραφή τα χαρτιά της wind...

----------


## i.t.93

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι αν έχει κάποιος vodafone vdsl και αν είναι ικανοποιημένος γιατί έχω vdsl από την nova και τελευταίο 2ηνο εδώ θα σοβαρό εκεί που πιάνω 100 ξαφνικά πέφτει στα 80 με 90 και μετά από καιρό επανέρχεται στα 100 για 2 μερεσ και σκέφτομαι να βάλω vodafone περιμένω γνώμες

----------


## Zarko

> Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι αν έχει κάποιος vodafone vdsl και αν είναι ικανοποιημένος γιατί έχω vdsl από την nova και τελευταίο 2ηνο εδώ θα σοβαρό εκεί που πιάνω 100 ξαφνικά πέφτει στα 80 με 90 και μετά από καιρό επανέρχεται στα 100 για 2 μερεσ και σκέφτομαι να βάλω vodafone περιμένω γνώμες



Μην περιμένεις σταθερή απόδοση από μία γραμμή VDSL, μόνο οι γραμμές FTTH προσφέρουν κάτι τέτοιο. Η απόδοσή μίας VDSL γραμμής εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες, και σε ένα μεγάλο μέρος τους οι 100άρες VDSL γραμμές ξεκινάνε με απόδοση κοντά στην ονομαστική τους ταχύτητα, αλλά με το πέρασμα του χρόνου σημειώνουν πτώση, αναφερόμαστε πάντα στο download, το upload μένει ανεπηρέαστο. 

Εγώ ήμουν σε 100άρα VDSL γραμμή στην Wind δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια πριν μεταπηδήσω στην 200άρα FTTH. Ξεκίνησε με το download να κυμαίνεται κάπου στα 95Mbps, αλλά πολύ γρήγορα άρχισε η πτώση, πρώτα στα 90, μετά στα 85, για να καταλήξει τους τελευταίους 7-8 μήνες στα 80Mbps...

----------


## i.t.93

> Μην περιμένεις σταθερή απόδοση από μία γραμμή VDSL, μόνο οι γραμμές FTTH προσφέρουν κάτι τέτοιο. Η απόδοσή μίας VDSL γραμμής εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες, και σε ένα μεγάλο μέρος τους οι 100άρες VDSL γραμμές ξεκινάνε με απόδοση κοντά στην ονομαστική τους ταχύτητα, αλλά με το πέρασμα του χρόνου σημειώνουν πτώση, αναφερόμαστε πάντα στο download, το upload μένει ανεπηρέαστο. 
> 
> Εγώ ήμουν σε 100άρα VDSL γραμμή στην Wind δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια πριν μεταπηδήσω στην 200άρα FTTH. Ξεκίνησε με το download να κυμαίνεται κάπου στα 95Mbps, αλλά πολύ γρήγορα άρχισε η πτώση, πρώτα στα 90, μετά στα 85, για να καταλήξει τους τελευταίους 7-8 μήνες στα 80Mbps...


Συμφωνώ απλά στο σπίτι που μένω δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα για fiber yo the home

----------


## Zarko

> Συμφωνώ απλά στο σπίτι που μένω δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα για fiber yo the home



Ανέβασε τα στατιστικά από το ρούτερ σου για να σου απαντήσουν τα έμπειρα μέλη σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής σου, και αν μπορείς να περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο αν αλλάξεις πάροχο, αλλά το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό...

----------


## i.t.93

> Ανέβασε τα στατιστικά από το ρούτερ σου για να σου απαντήσουν τα έμπειρα μέλη σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής σου, και αν μπορείς να περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο αν αλλάξεις πάροχο, αλλά το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό...


Γενικά με nova έχω θέμα παλιά με ΟΤΕ στην ίδια ταχύτητα δεν είχα κανένα θέμα

- - - Updated - - -




> Γενικά με nova έχω θέμα παλιά με ΟΤΕ στην ίδια ταχύτητα δεν είχα κανένα θέμα


Ορίστε και τα στοιχεία από το ρούτερ

----------


## Iris07

Έχει κάποιο θέμα η γραμμή, με το χαμηλό Noise Margin στα 9 db..
Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να σου άλλαξε ζεύγος ο OTE..

Εάν η γραμμή είναι γενικά καλή δεν έχεις πρόβλημα σε όποιον πάροχο και να είσαι..

Εμείς έχουμε 2 γραμμές Cosmote & Vodafone και έχουν σχεδόν ίδιες επιδόσεις στα χαρακτηριστικά..
Είναι από την ίδια γραμμή ΟΤΕ στο κουτί στον δρόμο, 
αλλά με διαφορετικά καλώδια σε 2 σπίτια.

- - - Updated - - -

 

Photo 1 - Cosmote 100 με Speedport Εntry
Photo 2 - Vodafone 50 με ZTE H267A

Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο και το ρούτερ..
Πιστεύω ότι το Speedport είναι πολύ καλό σε δύσκολες γραμμές..

----------


## i.t.93

> Έχει κάποιο θέμα η γραμμή, με το χαμηλό Noise Margin στα 9 db..
> Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να σου άλλαξε ζεύγος ο OTE..
> 
> Εάν η γραμμή είναι γενικά καλή δεν έχεις πρόβλημα σε όποιον πάροχο και να είσαι..
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε 2 γραμμές Cosmote & Vodafone και έχουν σχεδόν ίδιες επιδόσεις στα χαρακτηριστικά..
> Είναι από την ίδια γραμμή ΟΤΕ στο κουτί στον δρόμο, 
> αλλά με διαφορετικά καλώδια σε 2 σπίτια.
> 
> ...


Δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα η γραμμή

----------


## Iris07

Αφού δεν πιάνεις τα 100 πας έως 90..
(αν και το Attainable είναι 109..)

----------


## GregoirX23

Crc βλέπω δεν έχει, έχει και κάποια απόσταση σε σχέση με εσένα iris.. Γενικά η γραμμή δείχνει καλή.. Το που είναι το πρόβλημα άγνωστο.. 
Μια μέτρηση στο κατανεμητή θα έδειχνε αν φταίει η εσωτερική η αν το ζεύγος του ΟΤΕ αδυνατεί να φέρει παραπάνω ταχύτητα.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση νομίζω θα δυσκολευτεί να τους πείσει για την όποια αλλαγή.. Και με αλλαγή παρόχου δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα διορθωθεί το θέμα... 
Btw iris η γραμμή η 50αρα το noise margin της, φοβερό!!  :Smile:

----------


## i.t.93

> Crc βλέπω δεν έχει, έχει και κάποια απόσταση σε σχέση με εσένα iris.. Γενικά η γραμμή δείχνει καλή.. Το που είναι το πρόβλημα άγνωστο.. 
> Μια μέτρηση στο κατανεμητή θα έδειχνε αν φταίει η εσωτερική η αν το ζεύγος του ΟΤΕ αδυνατεί να φέρει παραπάνω ταχύτητα.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση νομίζω θα δυσκολευτεί να τους πείσει για την όποια αλλαγή.. Και με αλλαγή παρόχου δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα διορθωθεί το θέμα... 
> Btw iris η γραμμή η 50αρα το noise margin της, φοβερό!!


Γενικά και οτε και Wind που είχα 100 έπιανα 98 με 99 πάντα έχω ελέγξει την γραμμή και τον κατανεμιτη και καλωδίωση και 2ον εκεί που πιάνω 100 μερικές μέρες  δηλαδή ξαφνικά πιάνω και πέφτει στα 85 με 87 ξαφνικά

----------


## Iris07

Intrakat & Ζεύξις με πλήρη συνεργεία.. σκάβουν στην *Μεγίστης - Κίου - Υακίνθου* 
σε κάμποσα σημεία που δεν είχαν βάλει αναμονές για FTTH..

Θέλει κάποιες αναμονές και στα πρώτα νούμερα της *Δάφνιδος*..

Είδα και μία καμπίνα για FTTH Μεγίστης & Κίου περίπου..

- - - Updated - - -

Βάλανε ταινίες και στην *Φαιδριάδων* στον Μασούτη για να ενώσουν την τελευταία καμπίνα VDSL που βάλανε πρόσφατα,
με το φρεάτιο εκεί..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...54#post7235154

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά το αποφάσισα και το έκανα!  :Cool: 
Θυσίασα την αναβάθμιση στα 200 για να πάρω δώρο το TV Entry στην τιμή που έχω ακριβώς τώρα! (36,9)  :Cool: 

Cosmote 100 XL (420) -> Cosmote 100 XL (500) + TV Entry.

Πήγα σε Γερμανό και το έκανα..
από το site δεν γινόταν.. μου έβγαζε μη διαθέσιμο και με τηλέφωνο και με διεύθυνση.
Πήρα και τον αποκωδικοποιητή!  :Smile: 

Μιά χαρά είμαι με τα 100, 
έχουμε και την γραμμή της Voda στο επάνω σπίτι..

Οπότε σκεφτείτε το και εσείς!  :Razz: 

*- Ευχαριστώ την Cosmote για την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση με TV!*  :Cool: 

* Αυτή η (Ελληνική) TV έχει γεμίσει πολύ σαβούρα.. μόνο η ΕΡΤ δείχνει και κάτι σοβαρό..
Θα βλέπουμε και κανένα ντοκιμαντέρ τώρα, στο χαλαρό..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως εντάξει, εξαρτάται πόσα άτομα είστε στο σπίτι..
Μέχρι 2 άτομα είναι γενικά οκ η 100άρα για χρήση..

Αν έχεις κάπως μεγάλα παιδί/παιδιά είναι πρόβλημα.. σου "ξεσκίζουν" την γραμμή!  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τελικά το αποφάσισα και το έκανα! 
> Θυσίασα την αναβάθμιση στα 200 για να πάρω δώρο το TV Entry στην τιμή που έχω ακριβώς τώρα! (36,9) 
> 
> Cosmote 100 XL (420) -> Cosmote 100 XL (500) + TV Entry.
> 
> Πήγα σε Γερμανό και το έκανα..
> από το site δεν γινόταν.. μου έβγαζε μη διαθέσιμο και με τηλέφωνο και με διεύθυνση.
> Πήρα και τον αποκωδικοποιητή! 
> 
> ...


Σκέφτομαι ότι σε άλλο πάροχο η τιμή αυτή της 100αρας θα ήταν κάνα 8ε κάτω... Αν εξαιρέσεις κ την tv... Τώρα με τη tv αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα.... 
Μετά είναι κ τα λεπτά ομιλίας... Άλλη ιστορία.. Αν κ νομίζω ότι περίπου στα ίδια θα ήταν..

----------


## Iris07

Γενικά αυτή την περίοδο και με τις αλλαγές στα πακέτα, το FTTH, και τις συγχωνεύσεις στους παρόχους έχουν έρθει τα πάνω κάτω..
Αλλού βλέπεις καλές τιμές στον έναν.. αλλού στον άλλον, ακόμη και στην Cosmote..

Σίγουρα η Cosmote γενικά δεν είναι η φθηνότερη, 
ισχύουν τα γνωστά για αυτή την "αγορά"..

Τουλάχιστον πήρα ένα δωράκι και εγώ!  :Cool: 
Δουλεύω 4 μήνες τώρα την 100άρα και είδα ότι με καλύπτει πολύ καλά..

Προβλέπω ανταγωνισμό και στα πακέτα της TV τώρα..
Wind - Nova πάνε σε 2 μόνο πακέτα..

Η 200 είναι πολύ καλή όταν γίνεται ταυτόχρονη (και "έντονη") χρήση από κάμποσα άτομα, 
ή κάνεις συνέχεια 2-3 απαιτητικές εργασίες σε D/L..
To U/L δεν με ενδιαφέρει..

Θα έχουμε εξελίξεις και στο Mobile Internet..
έχω και αυτή την δυνατότητα σαν 2η (παράλληλη) λύση για χρήση..

- - - Updated - - -

Αντίστοιχο περίπου πρόγραμμα με 100άρα στην Vodafone είναι στα 35 ευρώ βλέπω..
(χωρίς κάποια προσφορά..)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αντίστοιχο περίπου πρόγραμμα με 100άρα στην Vodafone είναι στα 35 ευρώ βλέπω..
> (χωρίς κάποια προσφορά..)


Με τηλεόραση μιλάς; 
Νομίζω σκέτη 100 άρα την έχουν πιο χαμηλά.. 27,5 στη σελίδα..

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, με TV λέω..

----------


## kostis1981

Ενώ η wind , τελειώσει με τα σκαφτικά και έχει περάσει τις υποδοχές μέχρι την πολυκατοικία , ακόμα τπτ! Στο Site δίνει μόνο 24 , σε αντίθεση με cosmote και nova που από σήμερα μου δίνουν και 50 . Μιλάω για Πλατεία αμερικής στο ύψος της Σόροβιτς!

----------


## Iris07

Απ' ότι φαίνεται ακόμη δεν έχει βγει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα στον δρόμο σου..
Θα πρέπει να δεις 100 & 200..

Για FTTH στην περιοχή μας βλέπε καλύτερα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...D%CE%BB%CE%B7)

----------


## kostis1981

Σε ευχαρίστω για την απάντηση , αν και αυτή την στιγμή οτιδήποτε θα  είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που έχω!

----------


## Iris07

Να σας ρίξω ένα νέο..  :Cool: 

*ΔΕΗ & Wind - Nova ετοιμάζουν νέα δίκτυα FTTH από το Φθινόπωρο!*
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...37#post7269437

Οι οπτικές ίνες θα περνάνε και υπόγεια!!  :Cool: 

και εμείς τώρα.. έχουμε αρκετούς άδειους σωλήνες!!  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ ένας φίλος που αναβαθμίστηκε από 100 -> 200..
σε καμπίνα Wind με Fritz!

Πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά!
Ενδιαφέρον ότι το Attainable από 286 πήγε στα 336!!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...61#post7272861

Μάλλον μου λύθηκε σε καλό βαθμό η απορία τι θα έπιανα στα 200..  :Cool: 
Η γραμμή του μοιάζει πολύ με την δική μου..

----------


## idamanthus

Στην περιοχή του Κεραμεικού, προς Μεταξουργείο, αυτή την εβδομάδα γινόντουσαν έργα οπτικής σε φρεάτια τηλεφώνου που ήταν της ΔΕΗ..κι έλεγα πότε θα γίνουν έργα οπτικής σε αυτή την ξεχασμένη περιοχή

Edit, πώς το διαγράφω; Εδώ ήθελα να πάει ????
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1194550-%CE%9F%CF%80%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-%CE%94%CE%95%CE%97/page7

----------


## Iris07

Εννοείς της Tellas που είχε αγοράει παλιά η Wind.. ?

----------


## idamanthus

Όχι, το φρεάτιο ήταν καινούργιο, ήταν ΔΕΗ τηλεφωνία. Έσκαψαν όλη την Μυκάλης κ έβαζαν καλώδια

----------


## Iris07

Ενδιαφέρον!

Εάν μπορέσεις βγάλε μας μία φωτογραφία να το δούμε!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Edit, πώς το διαγράφω; Εδώ ήθελα να πάει ????
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...95%CE%97/page7


Δεν μπορείς να διαγράψεις.. μόνο edit..
Βάλτο και στο άλλο θέμα..

----------


## Iris07

H Wind έσκαβε σήμερα πάνω στην Πλατεία Κυψέλης για να βάλει νέα καμπίνα!

Θα δούμε τι καμπίνα είναι τελικά.. είναι στα όρια VDSL / FTTH..
Στον Κεραμεικό μία καμπίνα VDSL την κάνανε FTTH..

----------


## GregoirX23

> H Wind έσκαβε σήμερα πάνω στην Πλατεία Κυψέλης για να βάλει νέα καμπίνα!
> 
> Θα δούμε τι καμπίνα είναι τελικά.. είναι στα όρια VDSL / FTTH..
> *Στον Κεραμεικό μία καμπίνα VDSL την κάνανε FTTH..*


Βρε συ... Πάλι για μένα λες;  :Razz:  
Ατυχία αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα.... Πριν με το vdsl θα ήταν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα, τώρα με το ftth θέλει μάχη στη πολυκατοικία.. Αλλά για όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις.... 
Στο παρακάτω τώρα.. 
Βασικά δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο μια.. Η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα θα κάλυπτε 2 καφαο το 448-231 & το 448-210 που είναι αρκετά κοντά.. 
Αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλα χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, όπως το 448-250; Αν το θυμάμαι καλά.. Αν κ αυτό νομίζω πήγαινε για ftth από την αρχή... Δε θυμάμαι καλά.. 
Γενικά πάντως θα δούμε αν θα μπουν τελικά η αν θα βγουν μόνιμα οι καμπίνες αυτές στην επόμενη ανακοίνωση της εεττ.. 
Πότε είπαμε ότι τη περιμένουμε αλήθεια; 
Το q2-2022 που λέγανε πάντως για αυτές τις καμπίνες, σε λίγες ημέρες περνάει.. 

*Αν σου είναι εύκολο, κάνε quote μια λίστα στο δικό μας νήμα για τις pending καμπίνες μας..

----------


## Iris07

Σκοπός είναι να βρούμε καμία νέα λίστα από την Wind!

πάλιωσε αυτή που έχουμε..

----------


## idamanthus

Ορίστε  :Wink: 
Συνδέονται οι γραμμές και με καφαο του ΟΤΕ πιο πάνω, και με άλλα φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ. Λίγο πιο δίπλα, υπάρχουν όμοια φρεάτια της Forthnet που είχαν μπει παλιότερα στην περιοχή οπτικές ίνες. Περίεργη περιοχή.

----------


## Iris07

Ααα μάλιστα!

Δεν είναι μάλλον καινούργιο αυτό το φρεάτιο... είναι παλιό.. πριν το 2009..
Μπορείς να το δεις στο Google Maps σε διάφορες χρονολογίες..

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9818...7i13312!8i6656

Μάλλον από εποχής Tellas!  :Cool: 

Τα έχει πάρει τώρα η Wind και τα χρησιμοποιεί και σε νέες γραμμές..

----------


## Iris07

Έργα για FTTH, Υακίνθου, Φαιδριάδων, Κύπρου, Πλατεία Κυψέλης, Φωκίωνος Νέγρη..

Νέο φρεάτιο και καμπίνα FTTH, πάνω στην Πλατεία..

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0033...7i16384!8i8192

Πιθανόν η Wind έχει να κάνει ακόμη έργα για FTTH στα κτήρια επί της Φωκίωνος Νέγρη..
εκεί που είναι στρωμένη με "τουβλάκια - πλάκες".. (φώτο 6)

Χθες περνάγανε σωλήνες κάτω από αυτά, για κάποια κτήρια..

----------


## GregoirX23

Προφανώς όποιες fttc πρόλαβαν να μπούνε, μπήκαν.. 
Η νέα διοίκηση μάλλον έχει "έρωτα" με το ftth.. 
Ε;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DoSMaN

Εμένα καλύτερα θα μου ερχόταν αφού ολοκληρωθεί το FTTH ως δράση σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσει ο παροπλισμός των FTTC και να γίνουν μετά μικρά έργα για να ενωθούν όλες με το FTTH δίκτυο.

Βέβαια αυτό δε ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει εύκολα μιας και θα έπρεπε οι καμπίνες αυτές να ενωθούν με το FTTH άλλου παρόχου αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται...

----------


## Iris07

Πανικός στην Πλατεία Κυψέλης!

Σκάβουν και φτιάχνουν νέο φρεάτιο στην αρχή της Φαιδριάδων..
Υπάρχει ένα καφάο ΟΤΕ εκεί που κανονικά θέλει VDSL..

H FTTH καμπίνα πιθανόν να είναι για την Πλατεία και τις Κύπρου/Υακίνθου που κανονικά έχουν FTTH..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμένα καλύτερα θα μου ερχόταν αφού ολοκληρωθεί το FTTH ως δράση σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσει ο παροπλισμός των FTTC και να γίνουν μετά μικρά έργα για να ενωθούν όλες με το FTTH δίκτυο.
> 
> Βέβαια αυτό δε ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει εύκολα μιας και θα έπρεπε οι καμπίνες αυτές να ενωθούν με το FTTH άλλου παρόχου αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται...


Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα συνδεθείς πρώτος; Κανονικά έπαιζε να έπαιρνα πιο γρήγορα γραμμή, αλλά όλο αυτό με τη μετατροπή του fttc->ftth με πήγε πίσω.. Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε που λέει και το ρητό.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ξέρω κ αν θα προλάβω τη προσφορά με το 200αρι στα 26ε γμτ...

Αν υποθέσουμε βέβαια ότι θα δεχτούν οι άλλοι ένοικοι να υπογράψει ο διαχειριστής μας για να καλωδιωθεί η πολυκατοικία... 
Αλλιώς μόνο booster και άγιος ο Θεός... 

Έχω μισό χρόνο συμβόλαιο ακόμα να δω τι θα κάνω... Το σπάσιμο του είναι μικρότερο των 50ε αλλά και να το σπάσω τώρα τι θα κάνω;  Επομένως μόνο υπομονή να δω που θα πάει η βαλίτσα και πότε θα περάσουν ίνες στους σωλήνες - πότε θα δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα..

----------


## gmatj

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει αναφέρει κάποιος χρήστης αλλά με χαρά να αναφέρω ότι το KAΦΑΟ της WIND (FTC) Ταυγέτου και Κυθήρων άρχισε να λειτουργεί 
Πήρε νούμερο (Ι009) και άναψαν τα ανεμιστηράκια !!!
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα δώσουν συνδέσεις άμεσα !!!!!

(Υ.Γ. και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND Αμοργού και Σικίνου πήρε νούμερο και άναψαν τα ανεμιστηράκια)

----------


## totomis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει αναφέρει κάποιος χρήστης αλλά με χαρά να αναφέρω ότι το KAΦΑΟ της WIND (FTC) Ταυγέτου και Κυθήρων άρχισε να λειτουργεί 
> Πήρε νούμερο (Ι009) και άναψαν τα ανεμιστηράκια !!!
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα δώσουν συνδέσεις άμεσα !!!!!
> 
> (Υ.Γ. και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND Αμοργού και Σικίνου πήρε νούμερο και άναψαν τα ανεμιστηράκια)


Για το συγκεκριμένο καφαο συζητάγαμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα του ftth κυψέλης,καθώς διευθύνσεις που εξυπηρετούνται από το συγκεκριμένο καφαο, έχουν διαθεσιμότητα σε ftth συνδέσεις, ενώ το καφαο είναι vdsl...
Για να δούμε αν τις επόμενες μέρες βγει και vdsl διαθεσιμότητα, τώρα που φαίνεται να λειτουργεί...

----------


## Iris07

*@  gmatj*

Ναι, κάτι συζητάγαμε.. 
μάλιστα είδαμε και κάποια διαθεσιμότητα..

Δες εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...10#post7275610
και εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post7275715

Τσέκαρε και εσύ για διαθεσιμότητα με την διεύθυνση σου στην Wind και στην Cosmote..

----------


## Iris07

Προχωράνε και σήμερα οι εργασίες από την Wind στου δρόμους γύρω από την Πλατεία Κυψέλης, που ανήκουν σε αυτήν..
(Φώτο 2)

Δηλαδή τα μικρά κομμάτια :
Φαιδριάδων -> Κρίσσης
& Κρίσσης -> Πυθίας/Βελβενδού.

Εκεί είναι και η Eurobank Κυψέλης.

Κανονικά τα μικρά αυτά κομμάτια πρέπει να καλύπτονται από καμπίνες VDSL, (?)
αλλά αποφάσισαν μάλλον να τους δώσουν και FTTH.

Μπήκε και η FTTH καμπίνα πάνω στην Πλατεία, και περνάγανε κάτι μικρούς σωλήνες από το διπλανό της φρεάτιο.
(Φώτο 1)

Την πέτυχα ανοικτή στο πίσω μέρος της από την εσωτερική "πόρτα", και έβγαλα μία φώτο στα γρήγορα!  :Cool:

----------


## Kostinos

Iris το πιθανότερο είναι να το γύρισαν σε Ftth ίσως να είναι ασύμφορο κι για αυτό, ειδικά τώρα κι με την νέα Εταιρεία
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

Το έψαξα..
Τελικά όλα τα κτήρια στο σημείο αυτό (Πλατεία Κυψέλης ή Πλατεία Κανάρη) παίρνουν σύνδεση από το καφάο στην αρχή της Φαιδριάδων, το 274
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0033...7i16384!8i8192

444-274444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ23,74138938,003361Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΚΡΙΣΣΗΣ 9, ΚΡΙΣΣΗΣ 5, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 1, ΥΑΚΙΝΘΟΥ 4, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 7Α, ΥΑΚΙΝΘΟΥ 2, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 3, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 5, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 9, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 7, ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΥΨΕΛΗΣ 5, ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ 2, ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΥΨΕΛΗΣ 2, ΚΡΙΣΣΗΣ 2, ΠΥΘΙΑΣ 1, ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΥΨΕΛΗΣ 4, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 2, ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΥΨΕΛΗΣ 3, ΚΡΙΣΣΗΣ 1, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 4-6, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 6, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 4, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 2-4, ΦΑΙΔΡΙΑΔΩΝ 2-6, ΚΡΙΣΣΗΣ 3, ΚΡΙΣΣΗΣ 1-3
που μπήκε στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση και ήταν όντως κανονικά να πάρουν σύνδεση FTTH.

444-274444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ274FTTH-GPONQ1 2022
Οπότε όλες οι παραπάνω διευθύνσεις θα πάρουν FTTH.

Απλά αργήσανε 1Q, μάλλον είχε πάρει παράταση για Q2...  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Προχωράνε και σήμερα οι εργασίες από την Wind στου δρόμους γύρω από την Πλατεία Κυψέλης, που ανήκουν σε αυτήν..
> (Φώτο 2)
> 
> Δηλαδή τα μικρά κομμάτια :
> Φαιδριάδων -> Κρίσσης
> & Κρίσσης -> Πυθίας/Βελβενδού.
> 
> Εκεί είναι και η Eurobank Κυψέλης.
> 
> ...


Ωραία φωτό..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Iris το πιθανότερο είναι να το γύρισαν σε Ftth ίσως να είναι ασύμφορο κι για αυτό, ειδικά τώρα κι με την νέα Εταιρεία


Αυτό πιστεύω κ εγώ με τη hof.. 
Ότι fttc μπήκε μπήκε.. Πλέον μόνο ftth... 
Θα φανεί κ από την επόμενη ανακοίνωση της εεττ και από το αν θα αφαιρεθούν fttc καμπίνες..

----------


## Kostinos

> Ωραία φωτό.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό πιστεύω κ εγώ με τη hof.. 
> Ότι fttc μπήκε μπήκε.. Πλέον μόνο ftth... 
> Θα φανεί κ από την επόμενη ανακοίνωση της εεττ και από το αν θα αφαιρεθούν fttc καμπίνες..


Εντελώς συμπτωματικά ο πΟΤΕ μείωσε την τιμή της 200άρας ενώ η Wind ακόμα ίδια..
Τι :Razz: , απορώ πως σου ξέφυγε :Razz: ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εντελώς συμπτωματικά ο πΟΤΕ μείωσε την τιμή της 200άρας ενώ η Wind ακόμα ίδια..
> Τι, απορώ πως σου ξέφυγε...


Στο 44,90€ /μήνα αναφέρεσαι; Αν ναι πάλι ακριβά νομίζω είναι... 
Η wind το έχει 33 στη σελίδα και 26 μέσω τηλ.προσφοράς για περιοχές που είναι δικό της το δίκτυο.. 
Μιλάμε πάντα για ftth, όχι για vdsl.. Εκεί δεν έχω ψαχτεί ιδιαίτερα.. 
Ο οτε γενικότερα έκανε κάποιες αλλαγές στις τιμές προς τα κάτω αλλά πάλι τσιμπάει όπως είπα..

----------


## Iris07

Φίλε spsomas βάλανε νούμερο στην καμπίνα σου ?

----------


## spsomas

> Φίλε spsomas βάλανε νούμερο στην καμπίνα σου ?


Όχι ακόμα. Μάλλον θα το κρατάνε για έκπληξη (Χριστουγέννων).

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά ευτυχώς που είχες βάλει Inalan..
Τυχερός ήμουν εγώ με την Wind..

Πάντως φαίνεται ότι η Ζεύξις έχει κάτι δουλειες ακόμη εδώ.. 
και στην Πλατεία και πιο πάνω..

----------


## spsomas

> Τελικά ευτυχώς που είχες βάλει Inalan..
> Τυχερός ήμουν εγώ με την Wind..
> 
> Πάντως φαίνεται ότι η Ζεύξις έχει κάτι δουλειες ακόμη εδώ.. 
> και στην Πλατεία και πιο πάνω..


Αν δεν είχα βάλει Inalan δεν θα γινόταν η δουλειά της γυναίκας. Θα ήταν η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ήττα. Τώρα αν αργήσει και λιγάκι παραπάνω η Wind δεν με απασχολεί κιόλας. Πιο πολύ ψυχολογικό είναι το θέμα παρά πρακτικό.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τι να πούμε και εμείς που μπλέξαμε με αυτούς.. 
Άντε επιτέλους να μπει έστω το ftth μπας και ησυχάσουμε..

----------


## Iris07

> Αν δεν είχα βάλει Inalan δεν θα γινόταν η δουλειά της γυναίκας. Θα ήταν η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ήττα. Τώρα αν αργήσει και λιγάκι παραπάνω η Wind δεν με απασχολεί κιόλας. Πιο πολύ ψυχολογικό είναι το θέμα παρά πρακτικό.


Πιθανόν να είχες 3η καλή λύση κάποιο Unlimited με Mobile..
Σε αυτό βέβαια τελευταία παίξανε σχετικά καλές προσφορές..

Είσαι σε ψηλό σημείο οπότε πρέπει να έχεις καλή λήψη εκεί.

----------


## spsomas

> Πιθανόν να είχες 3η καλή λύση κάποιο Unlimited με Mobile..
> Σε αυτό βέβαια τελευταία παίξανε σχετικά καλές προσφορές..
> 
> Είσαι σε ψηλό σημείο οπότε πρέπει να έχεις καλή λήψη εκεί.


Με cosmote ναι. Η Vodafone ως συνήθως πετάει αετό. Αλλά και πάλι zoom με 15-20 συμμετέχοντες θα τράβαγε ζόρι και το 4g (τότε).

----------


## gmatj

Θεωρητικά εφόσον η καμπίνα Wind ειναι FTTC (super vectoring) και άρχισε να δουλεύει θα έπρεπε να μπορούν να δώσουν συνδέσεις..
Δυστυχώς όμως τίποτα ακόμα από κανένα πάροχο.

- - - Updated - - -




> *@  gmatj*
> 
> Ναι, κάτι συζητάγαμε.. 
> μάλιστα είδαμε και κάποια διαθεσιμότητα..
> 
> Δες εδώ :
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...10#post7275610
> και εδώ :
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...15#post7275715
> ...



Θεωρητικά εφόσον η καμπίνα Wind ειναι FTTC (super vectoring) και άρχισε να δουλεύει θα έπρεπε να μπορούν να δώσουν συνδέσεις..
Δυστυχώς όμως τίποτα ακόμα από κανένα πάροχο.

----------


## Iris07

Ανάλογα πότε το καφάο πήρε αριθμό από αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος για να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα..

Ας πούμε το κανονικό είναι από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..
Εμένα το δικό μου έκανε 1 μήνα περίπου.

Από την άλλη παίζει κάτι παράξενο με την καμπίνα αυτή, η οποία όπως φαίνεται είναι συνδεδεμένη με το καφάο *258*
το οποίο καλύπτει τις παρακάτω διευθύνσεις.

Για κάποιες από αυτές υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, πιθανόν για FTTH έως και 200 Mbps..
π.χ ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 18.

Οπότε αναμένεις κάποιο καιρό για να δεις και για τις υπόλοιπες..

444-258444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ23,73877838,008056Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 28, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 26Β, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 9, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 7, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 12, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 12, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 24, ΕΛΙΚΩΝΟΣ 123, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 17, ΠΑΡΟΥ 52, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 42, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 3, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 10, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 16, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 18, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 20, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 14, ΠΑΡΟΥ 48, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 49, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 8, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 47, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 40-44, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 2-6, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 4-6, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 2-4, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 17, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 44, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 4, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 6, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 2, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 30-32, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 30, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 32, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 18, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΥ 96, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΥ 98, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΥ 96-98, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 13, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 11, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 1, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 11-13, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 10, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 14, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 22, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 13, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 11, ΕΛΙΚΩΝΟΣ 117, ΕΛΙΚΩΝΟΣ 119, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 20, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 20-22, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 22, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 15, ΠΑΡΟΥ 50, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 7-9, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 9, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 7, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 16, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 24, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΥ 93, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 26, ΠΑΡΟΥ 46, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 10, ΕΛΙΚΩΝΟΣ 121

----------


## gmatj

> Ανάλογα πότε το καφάο πήρε αριθμό από αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος για να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα..
> 
> Ας πούμε το κανονικό είναι από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..
> Εμένα το δικό μου έκανε 1 μήνα περίπου.
> 
> Από την άλλη παίζει κάτι παράξενο με την καμπίνα αυτή, η οποία όπως φαίνεται είναι συνδεδεμένη με το καφάο *258*
> το οποίο καλύπτει τις παρακάτω διευθύνσεις.
> 
> Για κάποιες από αυτές υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, πιθανόν για FTTH έως και 200 Mbps..
> ...


Μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι για την 258 υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FFTH γιατί για οσες διευθύνσεις καλύπτει δεν έχουν σκάψει για να βάλλουν απολήξεις FFTH στα κτίρια..

----------


## Iris07

Έτσι και αλλιώς η καμπίνα αυτή είναι VDSL..

Κάτι άλλο παίζει..
Ή για κάποιο λόγο αποφάσισαν να δώσουν σε κάποιες διευθύσεις και VDSL & FTTH, όπως παίζει σε αρκετά σημεία με την Cosmote τώρα,
με νέες καμπίνες FTTH που βάζει, εκεί που υπήρχε VDSL.

----------


## Kostinos

> Έτσι και αλλιώς η καμπίνα αυτή είναι VDSL..
> 
> Κάτι άλλο παίζει..
> Ή για κάποιο λόγο αποφάσισαν να δώσουν σε κάποιες διευθύσεις και VDSL & FTTH, όπως παίζει σε αρκετά σημεία με την Cosmote τώρα,
> με νέες καμπίνες FTTH που βάζει, εκεί που υπήρχε VDSL.


Απλά η wind θα καταργήσει το vdsl το πάει με πλάγιο τρόπο πρώτα με τα 200 μετά με τα 100.

----------


## totomis

> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι για την 258 υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FFTH γιατί για οσες διευθύνσεις καλύπτει δεν έχουν σκάψει για να βάλλουν απολήξεις FFTH στα κτίρια..


Στο κομμάτι της Κυθήρων από Ταϋγέτου μέχρι Σικίνου, υπάρχουν έξω από τα κτήρια οι τελικές αναμονες...

----------


## Iris07

Λες να ήταν λάθος του εργολάβου ?  :Razz:  

Και τελικά είπαν αφού τα βάλατε ας τους δώσουμε..  :Laughing:

----------


## totomis

> Λες να ήταν λάθος του εργολάβου ?  
> 
> Και τελικά είπαν αφού τα βάλατε ας τους δώσουμε..


Αν έγινε έτσι, τότε μπράβο στον εργολάβο. Μας έφτιαξε!!!

Πάντως, ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός ήταν παρανοϊκός.
Έδινε κάλυψη ftth μέχρι το Κυθήρων 8, δηλαδή μέχρι τη μέση της ανηφορας...

----------


## Iris07

Απλά όλα τα έργα γίνονται βάση των διευθύνσεων που υποστηρίζει κάθε καφάο, και της "αναβάθμισης" που θα πάρει αυτό, VDSL ή FTTH.

Στα όρια των KV VDSL - FTTH συμβαίνουν αυτά..

----------


## Noggen13

Τι θα γίνει επιτέλους .. γιατί προχωράνε με ρυθμούς χελώνας, εφόσον έχουν μπει όλες οι καμπίνες έχουν σκαφτεί οι δρόμοι κτλπ δεν υποτίθεται ότι θα προχωρούσαν φουλ οι ενεργοποιήσεις;;

----------


## Iris07

Για το 444-164 καφάο του ΟΤΕ λες είδα.. (για VDSL)

Έχουν βάλει νούμερο στην καμπίνα της Wind ?

----------


## Kostinos

> Για το 444-164 καφάο του ΟΤΕ λες είδα.. (για VDSL)
> 
> Έχουν βάλει νούμερο στην καμπίνα της Wind ?


Iris δες κι αυτό  :Razz:  :Cool: ...

----------


## Noggen13

> Για το 444-164 καφάο του ΟΤΕ λες είδα.. (για VDSL)
> 
> Έχουν βάλει νούμερο στην καμπίνα της Wind ?


Ναι.. τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## Iris07

Εάν έχει πάρει νούμερο η καμπίνα της Wind, είναι έτοιμη..
και κάνουνε κανονικά από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες για να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα..

Εμένα έκανε 1 μήνα.

----------


## Iris07

Πήρε κάποιος αναβάθμιση από Cosmote στο A/K μας ?

Ρώτησα έναν γνωστό με το παλιό πακέτο, ακόμη δεν του δώσανε..  :Thinking:

----------


## Noggen13

Αριθμό έχει η καμπίνα, βέβαια δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό έχει μπει η αρίθμηση. Πάντως ακόμα τπτ.. ακόμα και στα αιτήματα που έκανα online στην cosmote να με ενημερώσει για διαθεσιμότητα vdsl..

----------


## antikinsor

Το μεσημέρι στην καμπίνα μου (που δίνει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH εδώ και περίπου 3-4 βδομάδες) είχε έρθει ένα μικρό βανάκι με την επωνυμία Blue Collars ή κάπως έτσι, είχαν ανοίξει το φρεάτιο και την καμπίνα και είχαν συνδέσει κάποια μηχανήματα, ενώ από  το βανάκι  ακουγόταν ένας ήχος σαν τρόμπα με περιοδικές διακοπές και ένα φύσημα αέρα στην καμπίνα που κατέληγε η σύνδεση. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτή είναι η διαδικασία που φυσάνε τις ίνες μέσα στα σωληνάκια, όπως έχει περιγραφεί αρκετές φορές μέχρι σήμερα;

Νομίζω ότι έκαναν την κάθετη εγκατάσταση σε μια παρακείμενη πολυκατοικία χθες, οπότε υποθέτω ότι σήμερα είχαν έρθει για να φυσήξουν τις ίνες από το φρεάτιο μέχρι την καμπίνα και από εκεί μέχρι το BEP στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και μετά στα floorboxes. Το ποστάρω, γιατί δεν θυμάμαι να έχει αναφερθεί η σχετική εταιρεία στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο έγινε!

Μακάρι να έχει η Wind πολλούς εργολάβους!

- - - Updated - - -

Ωπ !!  :Cool: 

_Blue Collars
ΕΜΜΙΣΘΗ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ - ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ

Ζητούνται απόφητοι τεχνικών σχολών, ΙΕΚ και ΤΕΙ για έμμισθη πρακτική άσκηση πάνω στις οπτικές ίνες._

https://www.praktikh.gr/index.php?page=item&id=2385

----------


## antikinsor

> Ναι μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο έγινε!
> 
> Μακάρι να έχει η Wind πολλούς εργολάβους!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ωπ !! 
> 
> _Blue Collars
> ...


Ναι, αυτή είναι η εταιρεία, αναγνώρισα και το logo.
Μα πού πας και τα ανακαλύπτεις όλα;  :Razz: 
Τρία άτομα είχαν έρθει για τη δουλειά, όλα "πιτσιρίκια" κοντά στα 25.
Μου φαίνεται ότι μύρισαν χρήμα με την οπτική ίνα οι διάφορες εταιρείες τύπου κατασκευαστικές κτλ. και θέλουν να κάνουν "αρπαχτή" αυτό το διάστημα.
Εμάς βέβαια, τον τελικό καταναλωτή, δεν μας πειράζει, για να γίνονται σχετικά γρήγορα οι εργασίες, αφού ο όγκος των αιτήσεων πλέον είναι τεράστιος.

Υ.Γ. Ουπς, μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω κάνει το αρχικό μου post χθες σε λάθος topic, αφού κανονικά πήγαινε για το αντίστοιχο FTTH.

----------


## Iris07

Μίλησα με την Vodafone..

Ακόμη δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας στην περιοχή μας..
Θα στείλουν μήνυμα είπαν..

----------


## globalnoise

> Μίλησα με την Vodafone..
> 
> Ακόμη δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας στην περιοχή μας..
> Θα στείλουν μήνυμα είπαν..


Να έβαζε και καμιά κάρτα 35b στις καμπίνες της στην Κυψέλη, καλά θα ήταν..

----------


## Iris07

Εσύ θα είσαι στο Άρης φαντάζομαι..  :Cool:

----------


## Άλαν

Παιδιά ξέρεις κάνεις τον root κωδικό για το 268Q ZTE της Vodafone ; Ευχαριστώ  
καμια απολυτως σχεση με το H300S... η μερα με την νυχτα με WIFI 6 παρακαλω

----------


## Iris07

Καλύτερα να ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα εδώ μέσα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/215-Vodafone-VDSL

που υπάρχει και θέμα για το 267Α,
για να το δούν όσοι έχουν Vodafone..

----------


## Άλαν

ok σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. να υπάρχει θέμα..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...fone-ZTE-H268Q

- - - Updated - - -

Μου ήρθε προσφορά από Vodafone για δωρεάν αναβάθμιση!  :One thumb up: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...77#post7290577

----------


## gmatj

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Επιτελους τέλος.
Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι η καμπίνα 444-258  (Ταυγέτου και Κυθηρων) ενεργοποιήθηκε πλήρως και δίνουν συνδέσεις 100 και 200. Η καμπίνα είναι FFTC super vectoring.
Και πρίν 10 λεπτά εκανα upgrade την 24αρα γραμμή μου σε 100αρα στην VODAFONE.

Καλό ξημέρωμα

Υ.Γ Είπαν ότι θα στείλουν άμεσα νέο εξοπλισμό με courier και θα ενεργοποιηθεί η νέα γραμμή εντός 14 εργάσιμων ημερών

----------


## Iris07

Άντε, καλοδούλευτη και σε σένα!  :One thumb up: 

Πιστεύω θα πήρες και δώρο το Vodafone TV!

----------


## gmatj

Σήμερα το πρωι φέρανε και το νέο router H-300S -Aστραπή η Vodafone !!!
 Υπάρχουν κάποιες εμπιερίες με αυτο το router ?
Φυσικά δεν δουλεύει η 100στάρα ακόμα !!
Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές - Δεν πήρα το Vodafone TV αλλά unlimited Εσωτερικου/Εξωτερικού + Unlimited κινητά σε τιμή άψογη - Μόλις 3 ευρώ παραπάνω από ότι πλήρωνα για την ADSL/24 !!!

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ... πως και δεν σου φέρανε το νέο ZTE..
Αυτό συνήθως το δίνανε στις 200..

Υπάρχει θέμα εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-H-300s-router

----------


## Kostinos

> Χμμ... πως και δεν σου φέρανε το νέο ZTE..
> Αυτό συνήθως το δίνανε στις 200..
> 
> Υπάρχει θέμα εδώ :
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-H-300s-router


Για να πάρεις το voda tv πρέπει να πληρώσεις το 60€ αλλιώς δεν έχει :Bless: .
Το Disney plus δικαιούται να τους πάρει ένα τηλ να τους το ζητήσει μην τους τη χαρίσει...

----------


## Iris07

Ποιος το είπε αυτό.. ?

Στέλνουν προσφορές στους πελάτες τους με τις τιμές που αναφέρει το site..
28-30 ευρώ..

Μου είχαν στείλει και μένα..

----------


## spsomas

Πάντως την καμπίνα μου (282) την έχει ξεχα(ε)σμένη η Wind. Ευτυχώς που έχω την Inalan γιατί θα είχα φάει πετριά μεγαλύτερη από τον Dosman. Δεν λέω ότι θα φύγω από Inalan αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχει και εναλλακτική, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## Iris07

Και την καμπίνα που βάλανε στον Μασούτη τελευταία νομίζω ακόμη δεν της έχουν βάλει αριθμό..
Θα είχα στείλει ερώτηση στην EETT τώρα που πέρασε το Q2..

Κάπου διάβασα ότι κάποιος πήρε τηλέφωνο και στην Ζεύξις για να μάθει εάν έχουν γίνει από μέρους τους οι εργασίες με τις οπτικές ίνες στην καμπίνα του.

----------


## spsomas

Όπως είπα είναι που δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πάρα πολύ. Σε άλλη περίπτωση θα είχα κάνει πιθανόν όλα όσα ανέφερες.

----------


## Iris07

444-1297444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-1298444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-1299444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-149444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-165444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-166444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-256444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-282444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-288444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-289444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-299444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-352444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-356444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-358444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-366444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-369444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-384444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-392444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-396444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3
444-362444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-382444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3444-389444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑFTTC2022/Q3

Βγήκανε οι παρατάσεις..
Λένε μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...58#post7303058

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάλι καλά... από "του χρόνου" πήγαμε στους 2 μήνες... μια χαρά...!!

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε φίλε spsomas αναμένεις συντόμως για την 282 !  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάλι καλά... από "του χρόνου" πήγαμε στους 2 μήνες... μια χαρά...!!


Τώρα βγαίνουν οι ανακοινώσεις 1 μήνα πριν λήξει το Q..
οπότε τι ψυχή έχει ένας μήνας!!  :Razz: 

Πάντως σίγουρα τώρα με την HELLENIC OPEN FIBER τα πράγματα πάνε καλύτερα!  :Razz:

----------


## DoSMaN

Λένε κιόλας "έλα μωρέ.. ποιος θα το δει;; λείπουν όλοι με άδεια και διακοπές, οπότε τι τώρα τι 1-2 μήνες αργότερα..."

----------


## Iris07

Η λίστα για το που βρίσκονται αυτά τα καφάο του OTE υπάρχει εδώ, στο Spoiler :

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...62#post6886462

----------


## Andreecko

> Βγήκανε οι παρατάσεις..
> Λένε μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου..


Άρα από τα δεδομένα αυτά, θα καταλήξω σε FTTC(VDSL) η.. θα έρθουν κατευθείαν για FTTH?

----------


## Iris07

Στο σημείο που έδειχνες στον χάρτη έχουν βάλει καμπίνες για VDSL..

Δεν ξέρω εάν θα δώσουν και FTTH..

----------


## spsomas

Κοίτα φίλε Iris. Αν η Inalan σταματήσει τις μικροδιακοπές και το κόψιμο της ίνας τόσο συχνά δεν έχω λόγο να αλλάξω. Άλλωστε ακόμα και VDSL να βάλω ταχύτητα πιο πάνω από 200 δεν νομίζω να έχω ποτέ. Απλά θα ήθελα να έχω και μια εναλλακτική. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται. Αν ο ΟΤΕ δώσει τις ταχύτητες που λέει λογικά θα ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι. Βέβαια μέχρι να δούμε ΚΑΙ FTTH από τη Wind θα περάσει μια 10ετία minimum αλλά οκ.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, να έχεις και μία εναλλακτική..

----------


## djstamatis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα γνωρίζουμε ποια εταιρία σκαβη για λογαριασμό της wind?

----------


## idamanthus

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βάλουν ftth και από καμπίνες fttc? Έχω δει να "πειράζουν" καμπίνες από τον ΟΤΕ χαμηλά, προς Κάτω Πατήσια..

----------


## Iris07

Δύσκολη είναι η αλλαγή..

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει πρόβλημα.. βάζει νέες καμπίνες για FTTH..

----------


## spsomas

Φτάσαμε τέλος Σεπτέμβρη και φυσικά ακόμα να πάρει μπρος η καμπίνα μου. Σίγουρα θα είναι και άλλες που ήταν για τώρα αλλά βλέπω να ζητάει και άλλη παράταση. Ευτυχώς που έχω την άλλη εταιρεία γιατί θα ήμουν σε χειρότερη θέση από τον DosMan και τον Mike. Να έχει πάρει η μισή Κυψέλη σύνδεση και εμείς όχι; 6 μήνες και πλέον από τις πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις;

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε.. :-|
Πριν κάμποσες μέρες που κοίταξα και αυτή που βάλανε καθυστερημένα στον Μασούτη απέναντι, ούτε και αυτή είχε πάρει αριθμό..

btw στην Αίγλης πέτυχα καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο της Inalan και έβαζαν νέα σύνδεση από ένα κουτί..

- *8 μήνες* από τότε που πήρα σύνδεση!!  :Cool: 

O πιο τυχερός στα Πατήσια!  :Razz: 
Tο θεωρώ δώρο της τύχης, για το τρέξιμο που έκανα τόσο καιρό..  :Razz:

----------


## spsomas

> Άστα να πάνε.. :-|
> Πριν κάμποσες μέρες που κοίταξα και αυτή που βάλανε καθυστερημένα στον Μασούτη απέναντι, ούτε και αυτή είχε πάρει αριθμό..
> 
> btw στην Αίγλης πέτυχα καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο της Inalan και έβαζαν νέα σύνδεση από ένα κουτί..
> 
> - *8 μήνες* από τότε που πήρα σύνδεση!! 
> 
> O πιο τυχερός στα Πατήσια! 
> Tο θεωρώ δώρο της τύχης, για το τρέξιμο που έκανα τόσο καιρό..


8 μήνες λοιπόν για να συνδέσουν ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της Κυψέλης. Αν είχε και άλλα πακέτα η Inalan ίσως να είχε καλύτερη τύχη από ότι τώρα. Πολλά κουτιά είναι ανενεργά και μου κάνει εντύπωση. Βέβαια είναι και αυτή φέξε μου και γλύστρισα όσον αφορά στο χρονοδιάγραμμα σύνδεσης. Τέλος πάντων κάποια στιγμή θα βάλει VDSL εκτός και αν θέλει να μας πάει κατευθείαν στο FTTH (μουαχαχαχαχααχα εδώ γελάνε)

----------


## Iris07

Όντως, ένας γείτονας περίμενε 1 χρόνο μπας και του δώσει γραμμή η Inalan..

Σκάψανε μετά την Wind.. 
μπορούσες να την πατήσεις και με αυτήν!

----------


## spsomas

Φαίνεται ήμουν στο δρόμο της για αυτό και στάθηκα τυχερός.

----------


## djstamatis

Καλησπέρα σας κύριε η διεύθυνση σας είναι στο πλάνο επέκτασης του δικτύου FTTH της εταιρίας μας για το 2023.

Μίλησα με το μεγάλο κεφάλι τις nova οποίος κατάλαβε καταλαβε

Θα ξεκινήσουμε σύντομα με τις διευθύνσεις που είναι κοντά στο Αστικό Κέντρο της Νίκαιας και σταδιακά το 2023 θα αναπτύξουμε FTTH και στις περιοχές/καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη τεχνολογία FTTC.
Και εγώ τυχερός είμαι γιατί wind δεν θα σκάψει σε ολους όσους έχουν vdsl.απλος πρώτα ξεκινάνε με αστικο κεντρο μιας και δεν ήθελε οτε να σκάψει στην νικαια.λογικα αν πάνε καλά τον Ιούνιο ξεκινάνε για της καμπίνες FTTC.και τον Νοέμβριο ξεκινάνε την νικαια αστικο κεντρο.

----------


## Iris07

> Εδώ στην Κυψέλη η Wind ακόμα να ενεργοποιήσει καμπίνες για VDSL. Δυστυχώς έχει πάρει και την Αρτέμιδα. Πολύ γκαντεμιά πάντως


Ξέρεις εάν της έχουν δώσει ρεύμα ?

Γιατί στην τελευταία λίστα της EETT για Wind έλεγε..

ΑθηναίωνΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ22"Ηλεκτροδότηση από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (15 ΥΚ), Φάση δοκιμών και αποδοχής (7 ΥΚ)"

----------


## spsomas

Όχι δεν έχει ρεύμα. Μουγκή εντελώς και χωρίς αριθμό!!!

----------


## Iris07

Τι μπορείς να κάνεις ?
Να πάρεις εσύ τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.. ?  :Cool: 

Κάπου διάβαζα εδώ ότι κάποιος τους πήρε και ρώτησε τι γίνεται με την καμπίνα του νομίζω..

----------


## spsomas

Μωρέ έχε χάρη που έχω την άλλη εταιρεία αλλιώς θα σου έλεγα εγώ.

----------


## Kostinos

@Iris07 Κι νέα σκάλα  :Razz:  :Razz:  από τον πΟΤΕ...

----------


## Iris07

Στον Μασούτη ακόμη δεν πήρε αριθμό η καμπίνα..

----------


## spsomas

> Στον Μασούτη ακόμη δεν πήρε αριθμό η καμπίνα..


Ούτε και η δική μου έχει πάρει. Μας βλέπω για 2023 με το καλό.

----------


## spsomas

Σήμερα λοιπόν ξεκίνησε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ τα έργα για να βάλουν ρεύμα στν καμπίνα. Φυσικά και έκοψαν την ίνα της Inalan. Ευτυχώς τους πήρα τηλέφωνο νωρίς και μέχρι το μεσημέρι την είχαν φτιάξει. Δεν τελείωσαν φυσικά ακόμα. Είδα χαρτάκι που έλεγε από 10/10 έως 20/10. Θα κάνουν τόσο πολύ να περάσουν για ρεύμα; Οψόμεθα λοιπόν.

----------


## Iris07

Ααα πάλι καλά, κάτι γίνεται..
Κανονικά θέλουν 2-4 μέρες πιστεύω εάν δουλέψουν με την σειρά όλοι..

Πρώτα έρχεται ο εργολάβος για το σκάψιμο, να βρει το καλώδιο που θα δώσουν ρεύμα..
Άντε 1-2 μέρες για δύσκολα σκαψίματα..
εφόσων περνάει καλώδιο του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ κοντά στην καμπίνα..

Μετά εάν έρθει καπάκι το συνεργείο του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σε μία μέρα τελειώνει την ένωση..

Και μετά ξανά ο εργολάβος για να κλείσει τα σκαψίματα..

Από εκεί και πέρα αναλαμβάνουν και τεχνικοί της Wind να τελειώσουν τον εξοπλισμό και τις συνδέσεις..
ανάλογα πόσο θα πάρει..

Ελπίζω να έχει περάσει η Ζεύξις για τις οπτικές ίνες..

- - - Updated - - -

   

 

Να βάλω και μερικές παλιότερες φώτο με σκαψίματα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ..
τώρα που δεν έχω να βάλω άλλες..  :Razz:

----------


## spsomas

Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και εγώ κάποιες έτσι για το αρχείο  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Θα μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε και μικρό βιβλίο με όλη την ιστορία της περιοχής από αυτό το topic εδώ!  :Cool: 

Και θα έχει και πολλές φωτογραφίες!!  :Laughing:

----------


## dFatKiddo

> Από εκεί και πέρα αναλαμβάνουν και τεχνικοί της Wind να τελειώσουν τον εξοπλισμό και τις συνδέσεις..
> ανάλογα πόσο θα πάρει..


Σε μας ο τεχνικός ήρθε 3 μήνες μετά από το ρεύμα του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, αλλά ήρθε  :Razz:

----------


## spsomas

Χτες έσκαψαν, σήμερα πέρασε το καλώδιο ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Μου φαίνεται αρκετά γρήγορα. Για να δούμε αν θα έρθει η ζεύξις και πότε.

----------


## totomis

Παιδιά, πως βλέπουμε αν μια καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί;
Ψάχνω να βρω πληροφορίες γι την 444-256, αλλά εκτός του q3 2022 δε βρίσκω άλλες πληροφορίες...

Συγγενής συνδέθηκε με αυτή και η μόνη επιλογή που είχε ήταν adsl και κλειδώνει στην εκπληκτική ταχύτητα των 4(!!!) mbps...

----------


## ChriZ

Αν πήρε adsl, λίγο δύσκολο να συνδέθηκε σε αυτή την καμπίνα...
Απ' οσο γνωρίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον, ADSL από καμπίνα δίνει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ στις δικές του καμπίνες που στην ουσία είναι VDSL  κλειδωμένο προφίλ στα 27/2,7

----------


## totomis

> Αν πήρε adsl, λίγο δύσκολο να συνδέθηκε σε αυτή την καμπίνα...
> Απ' οσο γνωρίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον, ADSL από καμπίνα δίνει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ στις δικές του καμπίνες που στην ουσία είναι VDSL  κλειδωμένο προφίλ στα 27/2,7


Ναι, μάλλον δεν το έγραψα σωστά...
Η διεύθυνση ανήκει σε αυτή την καμπίνα...
Για να έχει τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα, υποθέτω πως συνδέθηκε με adsl από το ΑΚ

----------


## ChriZ

Αν ζήτησε VDSL, τότε, και εφόσον η διεύθυνση ανήκει σε αυτή την καμπίνα, προφανώς δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη.
Μάλιστα για αυτή την καμπίνα βλέπω συγκεκριμένα ότι είναι pending
Οπότε ή τους ζήτησε VDSL και μέχρι να υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα του έδωσαν ADSL, είτε δεν τους ζήτησε καθολου VDSL :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 242109

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδιά, πως βλέπουμε αν μια καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί;
> Ψάχνω να βρω πληροφορίες γι την 444-256, αλλά εκτός του q3 2022 δε βρίσκω άλλες πληροφορίες...
> 
> Συγγενής συνδέθηκε με αυτή και η μόνη επιλογή που είχε ήταν adsl και κλειδώνει στην εκπληκτική ταχύτητα των 4(!!!) mbps...


444-256444ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ23,73769438,00825Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣΔ. ΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝΔ. ΑθηναίωνΑΘΗΝΑΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 98, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 100, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 102, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 11, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 33, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 3, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 94, ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ 5, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 45, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 26, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 24-26, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 87, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 24, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 83-85, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 83, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 85, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 81, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 104-108, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 108, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 106-108, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 104-106, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 106, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 104, ΠΑΡΟΥ 42, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 5, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 3, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 84, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 1, ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ 1-5, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 32, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 32-34, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 86, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 34, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 4, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 2-4, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 39, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 2, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 37, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 7, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 9, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 7-9, ΑΓΙΑΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ 96, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 38, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 5, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 36, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 41, ΚΙΘΑΙΡΩΝΟΣ 1, ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ 43
Εδώ είναι οι διευθύνσεις για την 256..
Μιλάμε για αναβάθμιση με VDSL καμπίνα..

Πρώτα θα τσεκάρεις διαθεσιμότητα στην Wind..
και σε 2η φάση σε OTE & Vodafone..

Τώρα από κοντά το 1o βασικό είναι να έχει πάρει νούμερο η καμπίνα της Wind..

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, 2 διευθύνσεις που τσέκαρα στην Wind μέχρι 24 δίνει ακόμη..
Όπως φαίνεται δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά ακόμη η καμπίνα της Wind..

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...otita-diktiou/

Αν έχει πάρει νούμερο, παίζει να είναι έτοιμη μετά από δοκιμές, από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες.. (τα νορμάλ..)

- - - Updated - - -

Το εν λόγω καφάο του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται εδώ :
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0081...7i16384!8i8192

και η καμπίνα της Wind που το αναβάθμισε μπήκε λίγο πιο πάνω..
εδώ :
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0081...7i16384!8i8192

- - - Updated - - -

Από την άλλη τα 4 Mbps είναι πολύ χαμηλά..  :Thinking: 

Τσέκαρε στον OTE τι ταχύτητες ADSL (Μέγιστη, κτλ..) δίνει στην διεύθυνση σας..
https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...-cosmotetv.jsp

Καλό είναι να κοιτάξετε και την καλωδίωση στο διαμέρισμα και το κτήριο σας..
και εν όψη VDSL..

----------


## spsomas

Τελείωσε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σήμερα. Φυσικά έκοψαν πάλι την ίνα αλλά πιο πάνω αυτή τη φορά. Ξανά μανά η Inalan και πέρασε ξανά το καλώδιο. Αυτή τη φορά το πέρασε σε σπιράλ και μέσα στην γούβα του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Ευτυχώς πάλι μέχρι το μεσημέρι είχαν τελειώσει τα παιδιά. Τώρα θα έρθει ο εργολάβος να κλείσει την τρύπα και Ζεύξις κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Iris07

Καλά πάει μέχρι τώρα...  :Razz: 

Φτου.. φτου..  :Laughing: 

- Γρήγορη η Inalan!  :Cool:

----------


## Andreecko

Εγώ έκανα καταγγελία χθες στην ΕΕΤ για την καθυστέρηση. Δεν γινότανε άλλο. Ακόμη κοιμούνται στο σημείο που είμαι από το 2013.

----------


## spsomas

> Καλά πάει μέχρι τώρα... 
> 
> Φτου.. φτου.. 
> 
> - Γρήγορη η Inalan!


Η Inalan ναι. Πέσαν και τα τσιμέντα το προηγούμενο Σάββατο. Η ζεύξης ακόμα να έρθει. Άντε να δούμε μέχρι πότε. Χριστούγεννα μπορεί και να πάρει αριθμό. Διαθεσιμότητα από τον νέο χρόνο.

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη δεν πήρε αριθμό η καμπίνα δίπλα στον Μασούτη..

----------


## spsomas

Μάλλον τρέχουνε για τις FTTH συνδέσεις. Ούτε η δική μου έχει πάρει. Ακόμα την Ζευξις περιμένω. Ευτυχώς που έχω την άλλη εταιρεία γιατί θα τις πέρναγα μόνος μου. Με καλαμάκι θα τις φυσούσα.

----------


## Iris07

..  ..  

ΘΑΥΜΑ - ΘΑΥΜΑ !!!  :Bless: 

Ο ΟΤΕ άλλαξε την παλιοσαβούρα δίπλα στον Μασούτη και ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ έσκαψε για ρεύμα στην καμπίνα της Wind !!!

Άντε θα πάρουν VDSL και οι ταλαίπωροι εκεί!!

Θα έχουμε το Google να την θυμόμαστε!!  :Laughing: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0046...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## Andreecko

από σήματα καπνού σε σύρματα VDSL κάτι είναι και αυτό.. όταν οι υπόλοιποι θα έχουν ήδη 1 & 10Gbps  :Laughing:

----------


## πλεμπαιος

εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο vdsl vodafone ανω κυψελη? θα λειξει το συμβολαιο και μπορω να παω απο adsl σε vdsl στα ιδια λεφτα περιπου. τωρα με μεγιστο 24 πιανω 9.

----------


## Iris07

Εμείς σε 2 σπίτια έχουμε Cosmote & Vodafone 100 Mbps τώρα.
Mε ADSL έπιανα 10-11 Mbps και στις 2 γραμμές..

Μόλις μπήκαμε πάνω στην VDSL καμπίνα της Wind η γραμμή είχε εξαιρετικά χαρακτηριστικά..
Μου δείχνει ~300 Mbps στην καμπίνα της Wind.
Απέχουμε γύρω στα 80-100 μέτρα από την καμπίνα της Wind.

Και οι 2 γραμμές πάνε πολύ καλά.

Ξέρεις πόσο απέχεις από την καμπίνα της Wind.. ?
Μέτρα απόσταση από το Google Maps.

Πιστεύω ότι σαφώς αξίζει να πας σε VDSL..

- - - Updated - - -

btw πέρασα από τον Μασούτη..
Ακόμη δεν έχει πάρει αριθμό η καμπίνα της Wind..

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης τώρα που τσέκαρα η καμπίνα της Wind που έλεγα στον φίλο πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post7331970

βλέπω ότι δίνει τώρα έως 200..

----------


## πλεμπαιος

απο που μπορω να δω που ειναι η κοντινοτερη καμπινα?
αν θεωρητικα πιανω 50mbps ποσο να υπολογιζω το download?

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει μία λίστα όπου ψάχνεις με την διεύθυνση σου και σου λέει σε ποιό καφάο OTE ανήκεις..
Μετά μπορώ να σου πω που είναι η καμπίνα της Wind που παίρνεις σύνδεση..

Δες τις οδηγίες μου εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

και πες μου τον αριθμό που βρήκες..

Το D/L θα είναι όσο θα μπορείς να πιάνεις στο σπίτι σου, 
εάν η γραμμή σου δεν έχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## πλεμπαιος

444 297 πατησια λεει, λες να ειναι αυτην που εβαλες φωτο ποιο πανω κοντα στον μασουτη?

----------


## Iris07

Όχι, αυτό είναι το καφάο OTE No. 352.

To 444 είναι ο κωδικός της περιοχής μας - A/K Πατήσια..
Είναι κοινός για όλα τα καφάο OTE της περιοχής μας.

Εσύ είσαι πάνω στο καφάο No. *297*.
Και το καφάο αυτό βρίσκεται πιο ψηλά στην Φαιδριάδων, εδώ :
https://www.google.com/maps/place/38...67!4d23.747833

Φώτο:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0065...7i16384!8i8192

Η καμπίνα της Wind που το αναβάθμισε με VDSL έχει μπει στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο..
https://fttxgr.eu/map?fttxgrid=10193

Οπότε μέτρα στο Google απόσταση από το καφάο αυτό μέχρι το σπίτι σου.. (από δρόμο σε δρόμο πάντα)

----------


## πλεμπαιος

ευχαριστω, για να πιασω 45-50 μεχρι ποσα μετρα πρεπει να ειμαι σε αποσταση?
επειδη θα βαλω vodafone, θα την χρησιμοποιει και η vodafone την καμπινα?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, η Wind δίνει συνδέσεις VDSL και σε Cosmote, Vodafone..
από την στιγμή που σου πει μία εταιρία ότι έχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL

Καλό είναι να τσεκάρεις διαθεσιμότητα και Online πρώτα, τις ταχύτητες που μπορείς να πάρεις.

Κοίτα εφόσων η γραμμή χαλκού από το καφάο του OTE μέχρι το σπίτι σου είναι γενικά σε μία καλή κατάσταση μπορείς να έχεις άνετα και 200 Mbps στα 100-150 μέτρα, π.χ
Πολύ πιθανόν να έχει εικόνα για την γραμμή σου και η Vodafone.

Επίσης είναι σημαντικό να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και η γραμμή στο σπίτι σου/πολυκατοικία σου.
Και αυτό είναι δική σου ευθύνη μετά το κουτάκι του OTE, 
που είναι στην είσοδο ή έξω από το σπίτι σου, ανάλογα.

----------


## πλεμπαιος

αν κρινω απο τις τωρινες ταχυτητες ο χαλκος δεν πρεπει να ειναι σε καλη κατασταση, μονη σωτηρια να περασω "καλωδιο σπιτι" για 100-200?

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς δεν μας είπες σε τι απόσταση είσαι..

Και εγώ είχα 10 Mbps και τώρα μπορεί να έχω 200..
Η κακή ταχύτητα στο ADSL σε εμάς εδώ πάνω, είναι και συνάρτηση το ότι το A/K είναι πολύ μακριά από τα καφάο του OTE..
1000+ μέτρα..

Οπότε με την καμπίνα της Wind δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα τώρα..

Εάν νομίζεις ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα με ηλεκτρολόγο αλλάζεις το καλώδιο στο σπίτι..

Για τι ταχύτητα σκέφτεσαι.. ?

----------


## Andreecko

παρατηρώ ότι τα 200άρια πακέτα vdsl τα εξαφάνισε η wind από την σελίδα της, μάλλον για να σπρώξει τα FTTH.

----------


## Iris07

Το έχει πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα με όλα τα προγράμματα..
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero

αλλά με πολύ ψηλή τιμή!!  :Blink: 

Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχει μία "απαξίωση" στο VDSL 200 και από τους 3 παρόχους..
αλλά ιδιαίτερα για την Wind μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί οι καμπίνες της έχουν Super τελευταίο εξοπλισμό για 35b..

ο οποίος πάει χαμένος με τέτοιες τιμές..

----------


## Andreecko

> Το έχει πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα με όλα τα προγράμματα..
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero
> 
> αλλά με πολύ ψηλή τιμή!! 
> 
> Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχει μία "απαξίωση" στο VDSL 200 και από τους 3 παρόχους..
> αλλά ιδιαίτερα για την Wind μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί οι καμπίνες της έχουν Super τελευταίο εξοπλισμό για 35b..
> 
> ο οποίος πάει χαμένος με τέτοιες τιμές..


Έχει να κάνει με το κόστος που σπαταλάει και ο πάροχος σε αυτά.
Μια καμπίνα VDSL & χαλκού, έχει χαοτικά μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση με μια καμπίνα FTTH.
Στον χαλκό πρέπει να "τροφοδοτήσεις" όλα τα καλώδια ξεχωριστά που περνάνε, στην οπτική με μια ίνα τροφοδοτείς μέχρι και ένα οικοδομικό τετράγωνο.
Άμα πάμε και ποιο πίσω χρονολογικά, τα δίκτυα που υποστήριζαν παλμικό σήμα, θέλανε ακόμη περισσότερα volts για να "περάσει" το σήμα από άκρη σε άκρη.

Δυστυχώς όσοι θα μείνουμε με VDSL ως μια φανταστική αναβάθμιση από τον καρβουνιάρη, θα πληρώνουμε διπλή ταρίφα μέχρι όποτε αξιωθούν να περάσουν FTTH οι πάροχοι σε όσες αφρικανικές και εξοχικές περιοχές "ξέμειναν" για τον χάρτη τους. Για να γλυτώσουν χρήματα από το ήδη ακριβό ρεύμα στην κάθε καμπίνα που πληρώνουν.

- - - Updated - - -

for the record : από την vdsl 200άρα, με λίγα ακόμη (+15€), θα είχα άνετα 1Gbps Cosmote FTTH. Αυτά το 2030 με 2040 όταν θυμηθούν ότι έχουμε πολιτισμό και περάσουν οπτικές ίνες στα υπόλοιπα Πατήσια που ξεχάσανε.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, είναι και το κόστος του ρεύματος για την λειτουργία στην μέση..
Τώρα θέλουμε κουπόνι επιδότησης εμείς..  :Cool: 

Μιάς και έχει περάσει και έξτρα σωλήνες για οπτικές ίνες στις περιοχές για VDSL η Wind,
για αρχή θα μπορούσε να δει που θα βάλει νέες καμπίνες για FTTH, και να τις συνδέσει στο δίκτυο..

----------


## spsomas

> .... *και να τις συνδέσει στο δίκτυο*..


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

Μπράβο βρε Iris ωραίο ανέκδοτο. Εδώ δεν έχει συνδέσει τις VDSL καμπίνες που είναι και έτοιμες 6 μήνες. Αυτό που λες θα ήταν το σωστό και το χρονικά σωστά να γίνει αλλά για τη Wind μιλάμε τώρα.

----------


## Iris07

Είναι το κλασσικό..

Όταν δεν γίνει μία δουλειά στην ώρα της και περιμένεις να ξαναπεράσουν μόνο για σένα.. σώθηκες!!  :Cool:

----------


## koukaki

> Μπράβο βρε Iris ωραίο ανέκδοτο. Εδώ δεν έχει συνδέσει τις VDSL καμπίνες που είναι και έτοιμες 6 μήνες. Αυτό που λες θα ήταν το σωστό και το χρονικά σωστά να γίνει αλλά γ*ια τη Wind μιλάμε τώρα*.


Σκεψου να ησουν σε περιοχη της VODAFONE ???

----------


## Andreecko

> Σκεψου να ησουν σε περιοχη της VODAFONE ???


ούτε εκεί υπάρχει σωτηρία. Πάλι με κάρβουνο και σήματα μορς θα ειμασταν.. Όπως τώρα δηλαδή.

Αναμένω να πάρω από βδομάδα 5g συσκευή. Σκέφτηκα πολλές φορές να κόψω το σταθερό αλλά αυτό θα γινόταν αν σιγουρέψω ότι λειτουργεί καλά το 5G. Η έως 24 είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει για τα σημερινά δεδομένα ειδικά αν μένουν 2 άτομα στο ίδιο χώρο με απαιτήσεις.

----------


## spsomas

Υπάρχει πουθενά κάποιο τηλέφωνο να πάρω να βρίσω λίγο (να ξεδώσω κιόλας) για την αργοπορία της σύνδεσης της καμπίνας μου; Έτσι να ανάψουν και λίγο τα αίματα;

----------


## Iris07

Στο τηλ της Wind..
αλλά για πιο "επίσημα" πράγματα καταγγελία στην EETT, να δώσει επίσημη απάντηση η Wind..

Έλεγα μπας και έβαζες Inalan 1 Gbps να μας πεις τι γίνεται..  :Razz: 

* Στον Μασούτη ακόμη δεν πήρε αριθμό..

----------


## spsomas

> Στο τηλ της Wind..
> αλλά για πιο "επίσημα" πράγματα καταγγελία στην EETT, να δώσει επίσημη απάντηση η Wind..
> 
> Έλεγα μπας και έβαζες Inalan 1 Gbps να μας πεις τι γίνεται.. 
> 
> * Στον Μασούτη ακόμη δεν πήρε αριθμό..


Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά και δεν το χρειάζομαι κιόλας. Όχι ότι χρειάζομαι και τη wind αλλά έχω και μία σύνδεση nova για τηλεφωνία στην πεθερά μου και θέλω να φύγει από τα 6-7 που είναι τώρα και πάμε σε 50αρι τουλάχιστον. Τηλέφωνο το μουφα 5ψηφιο; Κανένα κανονικό χωρίς χρέωση υπάρχει;

----------


## πλεμπαιος

υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για vdsl vodafone χωρις voip?

----------


## AlexT544

ναι στο 30αρι

----------


## πλεμπαιος

ως τωρα ειχα γραμμη adsl και με φοβιζει λιγο το να περναει το τηλ απο το ρουτερ.
αν χαλασει το ρουτερ δεν θα χω ουτε τηλ.

----------


## spsomas

> ως τωρα ειχα γραμμη adsl και με φοβιζει λιγο το να περναει το τηλ απο το ρουτερ.
> αν χαλασει το ρουτερ δεν θα χω ουτε τηλ.


Με απλά λόγια ναι. Όμως σήμερα ακόμα και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι έχουν κινητό. Νομίζω το ίδιο και εσύ. Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο αλλά το να χαλάσει το router είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Τώρα αν μείνει από ρεύμα παίρνεις ένα ups και συνεχίζεις απρόσκοπτα. Αν γίνει κάτι σημαντικά μεγάλο (σεισμός) εκεί δεν θα δουλεύει τίποτα λόγο της αυξημένης ζήτησης στο δίκτυο, όπου λογικά θα καταρρεύσει. Οπότε μια ιδέα είναι και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## πλεμπαιος

εχω και κονσερβοκουτια με σπαγγο αμα λαχει.

----------


## πλεμπαιος

> Με απλά λόγια ναι. Όμως σήμερα ακόμα και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι έχουν κινητό. Νομίζω το ίδιο και εσύ. Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο αλλά το να χαλάσει το router είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Τώρα αν μείνει από ρεύμα παίρνεις ένα ups και συνεχίζεις απρόσκοπτα. Αν γίνει κάτι σημαντικά μεγάλο (σεισμός) εκεί δεν θα δουλεύει τίποτα λόγο της αυξημένης ζήτησης στο δίκτυο, όπου λογικά θα καταρρεύσει. Οπότε μια ιδέα είναι και τίποτα άλλο.


μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κατι τετοιο σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος για να τροφοδοτω το ρουτερ?
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25607686/La...C-UPS-15W.html

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω πως είναι μικρό αυτό, στα Watt.
Μία καλή σύγκριση είναι να δεις τα Watt που δίνει ο μετασχηματιστής του ρούτερ σου και εσύ να πάρεις κάτι μεγαλύτερο..  :Thinking: 

Στο Fritz π.χ που έχω ο μετασχηματιστής του είναι 42 Watt, το γράφει πάνω του.

----------


## πλεμπαιος

το ρουτερ που εστειλε η βοντα ειναι το h300.

----------


## Iris07

Θα δεις τι γράφει ο μετασχηματιστής επάνω..

----------


## spsomas

Πάει και το 2022. Η καμπίνα μου ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθεί. Ελπίζω να είναι μέσα στο 2023 και να μην φτάσουμε Σεπτέμβρη, ελπίζω.

----------


## Iris07

Και στον Μασούτη τίποτα ακόμη..
αλλά προχθές που πέρασα είχε σκάψει δίπλα της ο OTE..

Αλλά τώρα με την ένωση θα γίνεται πανικός με τους τεχνικούς της Wind, για να την τελειώσουν μέσα, και να πάρει νούμερο..

----------


## spsomas

Που λες να επικοινωνήσω με Wind (ακόμα) να ρωτήσω αν έχουν κανένα πλάνο ( χαχαχαχαχα) ;

----------


## Iris07

Άστα..
Περιμένουμε πάλι να αρχίσει τα νέα σκαψίματα η Nova μας για να πάρουμε FTTH!!  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post7370925

Πάει και η Inalan.. την έφαγε λάχανο..  :Razz:

----------

